# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 10/06/14



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

I haven´t been watching raw for 2 months now and this preview for tonights show does not make me want to watch at all... I am quite sad that it has come to this...


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

> Also on Raw, Big Show continues to defend America


Riveting. Can't wait.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

I was actually excited for Raw until I read this preview.


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

If the Authority are supposed to be in charge why do all official WWE articles make them out to be total cunts? Would be much more effective if it came across as propaganda for their agenda.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Looks like we are getting Cena vs Ambrose tonight folks. fingers crossed

I hope Roman gets ambushed and Ambrose makes the save. other than that, meh, lets see what tonight brings.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Damage Case said:


> If the Authority are supposed to be in charge why do all official WWE articles make them out to be total cunts? Would be much more effective if it came across as propaganda for their agenda.


Agreed. I would love it this way, majorly. We are the Authority, all we do is correct and proper lol They might feel that if they don't constantly telegraph themselves as the bad guys then some might not get it. Intelligence injured again lol.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Pumped to see Cena leeching off Ambrose again this week like the fucking plug he is.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I actually skipped Smackdown this past Friday and I could easily see myself turning off this RAW. Damn shame, but there's such a lull right now.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

- Opening Credits

:cole "You are watching the longest running weekly episodic television show in history, this is Monday Night Raw!"

:jbl "Watching on the Dubya Dubya E Network for 9.99, Maggle!"

_"CENA SUCKS, CENA SUCKS!"_

:lawler "Listen to these fans chant for John Cena!"


***BEHOLD THE KING, THE KING OF KINGS*** :trips2 :steph


And so on and so forth...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

GAD247 said:


> I was actually excited for Raw until I read this preview.


I was mildly excited as well, up until reading the preview, I will have Raw on, but it looks like I will be paying more attention to MNF and the MLB Play-offs


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Not pumped at all. The Today Show ladies aren't helping matters either.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Skipping Raw tonight, have more important stuff to do. Might have it on the background to listen for Dean's music.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

for the first time in history, RAW will be airing live here on Brazil television :mark: :mark:


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

They should've kept roman off screen till he is fully recovered.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Marcos 25063 said:


> for the first time in history, RAW will be airing live here on Brazil television :mark: :mark:


Pretty awesome. Enjoy it!


Me on the other, just watching for Dean Ambrose and hopefully a good mid-card match. Not all that excited.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

TKOW said:


> - Opening Credits
> 
> :cole "You are watching the longest running weekly episodic television show in history, this is Monday Night Raw!"
> 
> ...


Spoiler tag that shit. :lol


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Looks like not manyppl are excited for raw tonight.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I've been seeing a lot of people on twitter talking about Cena vs Ambrose happening tonight. Is it confirmed?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to Ambrose and Cesaro/Ziggler.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Ill be there today. Cant wait to see Paige live for the first time ever!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

LKRocks said:


> I've been seeing a lot of people on twitter talking about Cena vs Ambrose happening tonight. Is it confirmed?


I think there was a report saying it will happen tonight.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

I would love to see Harper come out, and open the show by beating the living shit out of Ambrose. I am getting tired of the same old shit each week with Dean. He is talented, but this is like beating a dead horse. Dean is so not a face, and so much more of a heel.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Cena vs Ambrose? That would be cool. Didn't hate last weeks show though I only watched the first hour and a half. Its was great to see Dean. With Reigns back Wwe roster is getting back to full strength. Not expecting a great show but sometimes wwe delivers when least expected. Wouldn't count on it but Ambrose, Rollins, ziggler, reigns, bray Wyatt(after last weeks vignette) are some things to look forward to.


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

Looking forward to Ambrose and.....that's it.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Spoiler: potential raw spoiler






PWInsider said:


> The Rock is in New York City. Whether this means he's heading to tonight's Raw in Brooklyn, NY I have not heard, but it's interesting he's in NYC the same night as WWE.






.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Even Flow said:


> .


WWE must be "worried" about the crowd again :vince2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

In for Ambrose.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> .


One can only hope.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Darkness is here said:


> I think there was a report saying it will happen tonight.


:banderas if true


----------



## thesukh03 (Sep 7, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> .


No way!...


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler:  



THAT POSSIBLE ROCK/AMBROSE PROMO................... OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Come on guys, He isn't showing up on Raw. They'd have promoted the fuck out of him.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> THAT POSSIBLE ROCK/AMBROSE PROMO................... OH MY FUCKING GOD





Spoiler:  



Oh fuck gonna be glued to the TV tonight now


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Come on guys, He isn't showing up on Raw. They'd have promoted the fuck out of him.


Kind of my thought as well, and IF he is there, it will probably to be promote the SD 15th Anniversary, or even more likely the Susan G Komen stuff


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

They certainly won't be making it a surprise - If he was there, they'd be pushing it all show to get people talking so people continue watching until the surprise hits. But yeah, won't be happening, he has no reason to be there.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Just watching for Dean, and Rusev


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Is Harper going solo tonight?


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I watched RAW last week for the first time in a long long while, and I think it'll be sometime till I watch it again. I'll catch up with whatever Ambrose does though.

Guessing Reigns will be there to announce he'll be back to kick ass so believe dat


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

They would hype the shit out of rock if he was going to be there.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I think I will just watch this Raw for Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Paige, AJ Lee, Alicia Fox, Rusev and last Roman Reigns. That is about it.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Cant wait for The Rock, Kurt Angle and Edge & Christian tonight.

:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


> Cant wait for The Rock, Kurt Angle and Edge & Christian tonight.
> 
> :mark::mark::mark::mark:


People will be mad at end of the night


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

ellthom said:


> Just watching for Dean, and Rusev


Rusev?
That's probably the first time I've heard someone say that.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Darkness is here said:


> Rusev?
> That's probably the first time I've heard someone say that.


Unless by watching for Rusev is code for waiting to see :lana


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wait a minute they are gonna pull off that Today guest shows on a NY crowd?
:ti

Can't wait


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Darkness is here said:


> Rusev?
> That's probably the first time I've heard someone say that.


I'm still here for Rusev, too. He's fantastic.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Rusev cool
I am kind of tired of this USA vs Russia crap though

Unless it leads to him dominating and winning the strap
or 
Hogan beating his ass (2nd choice Angle)

I don't see the pay off


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Don't hold your breath on any of these names appearing tonight live. The most likely one is probably Angle, but even that's a stretch. Smackdown 15th anniversary is this Friday, so they could just be taping segments for the show.



kokepepsi said:


> Rusev cool
> I am kind of tired of this USA vs Russia crap though
> 
> Unless it leads to him dominating and winning the strap
> ...


The payoff is Cena, because, you know, Cena needs the rub. :cena2


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

RatedR10 said:


> Don't hold your breath on any of these names appearing tonight live. The most likely one is probably Angle, but even that's a stretch. Smackdown 15th anniversary is this Friday, so they could just be taping segments for the show.
> 
> 
> 
> The payoff is Cena, because, you know, Cena needs the rub. :cena2



You forgot to say after he burying Ambrose "Give me the cheers"

:cena5


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Last week it was a vibrator, will Seth have butt plugs in his case this week?

:hmm:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> Don't hold your breath on any of these names appearing tonight live. The most likely one is probably Angle, but even that's a stretch. Smackdown 15th anniversary is this Friday, so they could just be taping segments for the show.
> 
> 
> 
> The payoff is Cena, because, you know, Cena needs the rub. :cena2


Kurt Angle is the perfect person to get involved in the Rusev ANGLE


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


> The payoff is Cena, because, you know, Cena needs the rub. :cena2


I know it in the back of my mind but refuse to accept it
Although I want to see if Cena hate > USA Patriotisim


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

It's funny how there was such little hype for this show and now with these names being seen in the area, there's all the rumors flying around and excitement at any possibilities they can appear.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The likely name appearing tonight is angle to me.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I think Edge and Christian is a more likely scenario too so they can hype their network special.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

If angle returns tonight i wlll mark the fuck out. One of my favourite wrestlers of all time. Even hearing his theme tune will be amazing.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> If angle returns tonight i wlll mark the fuck out. One of my favourite wrestlers of all time. Even hearing his theme tune will be amazing.


Sorry







Not for at least a few months Angle marks.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Can you all take the spoiler talk to the dedicated spoiler threads because that's what they're for. Thanks.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

ANYBODY EXCITED FO' RAW TONIGHT?

I'M NOT!

But gonna watch as always. lolz


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TOM MADISON said:


> ANYBODY EXCITED FO' RAW TONIGHT?
> 
> I'M NOT!
> 
> But gonna watch as always. lolz


:lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


> Cant wait for The Rock, Kurt Angle and Edge & Christian tonight.
> 
> :mark::mark::mark::mark:


omfg da additud ara is cumin baj


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

A live Reigns interview/promo :lol I bet all the fans can't wait for him to monotonously tell us all ''I'll be back stronger than ever ..... Believe Dat'' :eyeroll

Then we have Big Show ''Defending America'' in the most backward outdated storyline any entertainment company on national TV has produced for at least twenty years now. Russia has never appealed to me more than it does now. 

And of course Dat Tension between Cena and Ambrose which is fever pitch. BAH GAWD, THEY HAVE FORCIBLY REMOVED EACH OTHER FROM THE RING. SOMEONES GONA GET KILLED HERE 

:bahgawd


fpalm Forgot to add there are guest hosts as well... Not watching. WWE get the fuck outta here with this garbage. Nothing remotely worth watching. 

:zeb


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I need my Swagger fix, man. He wasn't on RAW or Smackdown last week. :cry


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I need my Swagger fix, man. He wasn't on RAW or Smackdown last week. :cry


SAID NO ONE EVER. :woolcock


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

I would love to see Adrian Neville debut tonight, and watch Sheamus during a match of his tonight. Setting up a feud in which Sheamus turns heel.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> SAID NO ONE EVER. :woolcock


Says me, dammit! :cry

Although, tbh, last week's RAW was pretty good but with the additive of those women from Today Show and a rather lull in feuds/storylines, I doubt this week will live up.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Hope Kofi appears even if he just backstage.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Says me, dammit! :cry
> 
> Although, tbh, last week's RAW was pretty good but with the additive of those women from Today Show and a rather lull in feuds/storylines, I doubt this week will live up.


Hope those old ladies go thru a table. #MaeYoung #ThatsNotPG


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is Rusev/BigShow suppose to be the main event tonight? They said it on smackdown. Hope they were fucking with us.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Biggest guestion once again is ,will we see Speed Force tonight?!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


> It's funny how there was such little hype for this show and now with these names being seen in the area, there's all the rumors flying around and excitement at any possibilities they can appear.


The only reason I'm watching tbh. I love building myself up to be let down :lol


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

No E&C? Bummer, dudes.

Dirt sheets, DAMN YOU!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Can you all take the spoiler talk to the dedicated spoiler threads because that's what they're for. Thanks.


How can you spoil a live show, isn't it all only speculation at this point


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

A lot of people are gonna be disappointed when the rock and/or angle don't show up and instead they get the today show bullshit, cena and Ambrose probably against Kane and Orton in a tag or singles for each, a crappy romain reigns promo and probably some stupid total divas bullshit. Mix in Sheamus somewhere against Cesaro or maybe ziggler, rusev and big show shitting around the ring and you got yourself tonight's raw. 


OH and countless recaps and Susan g kolman pandering. 


Hope I'm wrong, though.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

samizayn said:


> The only reason I'm watching tbh. I love building myself up to be let down :lol


Don't we all :lol

In fact, isn't this the only reason the majority watch Raw every week. Because potentially it CAN be good and we hope to see one of the best Raws of the year, only to be disappointed.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Edge and Christian!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Almost time for some good ole fuckery


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

If Angle shows up, I am not going to lie, I'm going to have to go and make Angle babies lmao.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Love Bookah!


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

After a 2 week hiatus, I'll be watching Raw this week. Which means, it'll probably be a shit episode.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Our special guests ladies and gentleman.

Kathie Lee Gifford
@KathieLGifford 
Smackdown tonight w. @HodaKotb & @JoanLunden on @WWE to support the @SusanGKomen Foundation!


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Our special guests ladies and gentleman.
> 
> Kathie Lee Gifford
> @KathieLGifford
> ...


:LOL 

2 minutes :mark: :mark:


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Can't they do Kathy Lee and Hoda off the air?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SIXMANTAG :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Our special guests ladies and gentleman.
> 
> Kathie Lee Gifford
> @KathieLGifford
> ...


fpalm Bitches can't even get the damn show right. Hope they fuck up on air and get booed.



wkc_23 said:


> Is Rusev/BigShow suppose to be the main event tonight? They said it on smackdown. Hope they were fucking with us.


Supposedly it is. They've been advertising it on USA network for the past week.

Tbh, that's the only thing that proves Angle might be coming back - Show loses and he returns to challenge Rusev, BUT all other logic like TNA tapings and Angle's own words say otherwise.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here we Go


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HERE WE GO!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Here we go


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuckery. Please let it be good fuckery.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Time for that Fuckery! :vince2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, let the #WWEFuckery begin


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, here comes the pain.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

here we go

my body is ready


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Here we Go










Lok said:


> HERE WE GO!










DashingRKO said:


> Here we go


Apparently, we are going.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Erik. said:


> Our special guests ladies and gentleman.
> 
> Kathie Lee Gifford
> @KathieLGifford
> ...


Homegirl is probably already drunk, though. She's a fabulous lush.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Hopefully we get a show that isn't completely appalling and un-watchable tonight, but I doubt it :/


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LUNATIC :ambrose


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Please let this show be somewhat good.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well at least they're gonna start with the only thing worth seeing


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The cruiser-weight division line! :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Fuckery. Please let it be good fuckery.


:lmao My sentiments exactly!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Maybe the WWE is taking our threats of not watching seriously as they have chosen to recap last week's show b/c none of us watched it


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Rusev and Show is the main event? Yuck.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I fucking hope I can get through the entire show tonight. I miss enjoying RAW.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't let us down brooklyn


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The slow-motion spray is so creepy.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

That ave maria music when rollins get slimed lmaooo


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Was the opera music with the slime necessary? :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That music while Rollins was getting sprayed with that slime :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:ass


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Them boos, guy hasn't even done anything wrong


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

JTG Returns Tonight


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Was the opera music with the slime necessary? :lmao



Well it was quite dramatic :maury


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Holy wet hair, son is dripping :maury


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Seth is hands down the top heel.

Them boos is HHH "I want to legit punch your face" boos.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Kill that *pause in music*.............music?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Crowd seems quite noisy.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MTVDTH said:


> Rusev and Show is the main event? Yuck.


Guess that means I can skip out on raw early


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Can we have three good episodes of RAW in a row?

Considering we've already got irrelevant 'celebrities', some kind of breast cancer survivor speech segment and a main event between Big Show and Rusev planned, I'm not holding my breath. 

Off to a good start at least.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Seth is mad, y'all.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll give cena credit he sold that curb stomp really well


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here we goooo


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Rollins really does a good job of acting like a spoiled child. He's doing his very best to be totally unlikable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:rollins da God getting dat heat.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DarkSide256 said:


> Apparently, we are going.


Hop aboard :lol


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> I'll give cena credit he sold that curb stomp really well



No he didn't. He sold it horribly.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Look at da Stooges!!!


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Jamie Noble boy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol, Cena hoping with his hands straight out for that Curb Stomp.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's the New Age Stooges!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

shut up seth, you over act so much.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

The Opera Music for a Sliming, made out like it was a Bomb or assassination out of the Godfather 

:::::::::::::::::::


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"I look like a jerk" from last week. Sooo PG


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> :ass


Ew.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

good crowd so far it seems


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

As if he still gets the 'you sold out' chants


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rollins looking bigger every week. That juice.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Mercury and Noble are out there so they can offer them the once in the lifetime opportunity to join their new stable.

It shall be called...the Cruiserweight Division! RATINGS :vince


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol These two stooges!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Holy god I want to punch Seth in his fucking face :lol

He's doing such a great job :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuck the fuck off, bitch.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

ugh


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey look it's the leech unk2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena acting like a heel again


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh fuck off you cunt Cena fpalm


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cena want Seth really bad :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey look, it's Barney!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Ambrose is in the crowd right?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cena on a mission! DEAN!


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

5 minutes before we got a Cena appearance


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Honest question. Is anyone actually interested in Cena's involvement with this feud?


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Please get Cena away from this feud.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol that was good


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

LOL


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Fucking Ambrose. :maury

Can't believe he used to be my least favorite of the Shield.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

/:lol :lol 
:lol :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dean has the best comedic timing.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol that was awesome


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice promo there, would be a shame if someone interrupted 

:cena5


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'd love Rollins and Ambrose to double team this cunt


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Lmaooooooooooooooooooooo fucking Dean :lmao :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That was fucking awesome :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

For the last time KING.. GET IT RIGHT

ITs AMBROSE NOT AMBRO's


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA Ambrose standing next to Rollins. That was pretty funny, I gotta admit.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> Honest question. Is anyone actually interested in Cena's involvement with this feud?


Not even a little bit.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Hit Cena as well...Let the Ambrose burial begin :cena2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

woooooooo HHH is here


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Steph's tits are sticking out tonight.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Tits


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Titty master is over!!!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

That Ambrose standing next to Rollins part :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey it's the King of Kings.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Triple H has got to be getting tired of this shit.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Ambrose :mark:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

They are 8 minutes late :HHH


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ambrose chant, no fucks given for "good guy" :cena3


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Steph aka the tits


----------



## Silvia Bianchi (Sep 26, 2014)

RAW is AMBROSE! :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cena needs to fuck off. The Ambrose/Rollins feud was fine just the way it was. No need for Cena to interfere.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

oh lawd steph looking good


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I heart Ambrose so much! :


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Honest question. Is anyone actually interested in Cena's involvement with this feud?


No


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Now this is how you start raw


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Three great opening segments in a row. Not bad WWE, not bad.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> I'd love Rollins and Ambrose to double team this cunt


The Shield re-unite to deal with the real problem in the WWE.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

AND MUTE


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Wooooooow Steph bama4


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just give Cena something else to do. Fuck.

Steph wearing her 1999 heel leather pants.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I swear Stephs cup size changes every week.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Stephanie is starting to look like Chyna. People must be blind if they say she's still hot.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Honest question. Is anyone actually interested in Cena's involvement with this feud?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

PraXitude said:


> I heart Ambrose so much! :


Indeed, me too!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Implant awareness


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I thought the one thing the Authority stood for was RATINGS :vince5


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Love Steph's big tits


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

RyanPelley said:


> Honest question. Is anyone actually interested in Cena's involvement with this feud?


I feel like the general consensus with most crowds is that they just want Cena to stay away from these two.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This is a proper face/heel feud then there's Cena


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

I dont want to see Cena in the ring anymore.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd pretty good doe.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

You could hear the sound manipulation that WWE is able to do with audience chants when the Jamie Noble chant started out of nowhere. THey weren't prepared for it and it first was too loud (WWE was obviously trying to amp crowd noise for Rollins booing etc...) Then after they realized the Noble chant was starting they tuned down the mics in the crowd.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

No.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:maury they say both Ambrose and Cena at the same time so the crowd doesn't boo Cena


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> Ambrose chant, no fucks given for "good guy" :cena3



It's New York, a smarky crowd, so can't say I'm surprised.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Just give Cena something else to do. Fuck.
> 
> Steph wearing her 1999 heel leather pants.


:lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

You can see Cena and Ambrose get their Hands on Rollins on The WWE Network for only $9.99 :HHH2


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

Damn Steph is looking good tonight


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The Demon Kane :cole


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Same old shit.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Cena's shorts look awful.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Godammit Cena


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

fpalm

Kane and Orton need to turn face already, please.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

They booed Kane LOLOL


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

So lame


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

A tag? what a surprise


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

It's all about his nose and where he can stick it.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Great, ANOTHER main event tag team match. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Steph :lenny


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So its a handicap match even though HHH is pissed at Rollins lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

HHH really needs some new friends

HOW WILL THEY OVERCOME THE ODDS GUYS


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just fuck off.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

God damn... this is actually building towards Ambrose vs Cena.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Same shit, different day.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

HANDICAP TAG TEAM MATCH, PLAYAS!

HOLLA HOLLA!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So repetitive.........


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lolol at the collective ugggghhhhhh when they said Kane


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

My man HHH with his own version of we know what's best for you fans.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Kane in yet another main event


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can Cena and Ambrose overcome the odds?

Riveting.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

So, so predictable.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Another tag team match in the main event. :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

You guys think Cena is ruining the show. :cena3


I think Stephanie and HHH have worn out their welcome as well. 


I want Vince McMahon back. :vince


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

If they really want Ambrose to get over even more as a face, he would deck Cena while Triple H's music is playing.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So it's going to be another fuck finish main event. Good thing I've been punching out before then.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Meh, one time Cena almost beat the Shield by himself. This will be like coloring pages for Cena.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Kane's name pretty much got an audible feeling of disappointment at just hearing his name.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Mehhhhh....Tag team garbage. 

And now that the opening segment's done, the next 2 1/2 hours are going to be pure garbage.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Stop adding Kane into things, Jesus Christ. He's like 300lbs of dead weight.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Well that's Rusev and Big Show shunted down to the penultimate match


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

3 on 2 :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Is Rollins that hated that theyre willing to cheer Cena when he interrupts?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> You can see Cena and Ambrose get their Hands on Rollins on The WWE Network for only $9.99 :HHH2


I thought he was going to say that :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Where's Lawler's Affliction shirt?!


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Dean Ambrose isn't over the Ambrose chants are..


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Reigns to make the save here , its won't end like last week


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:cena5


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Someone gif. that Ambrose reaction to standing next to Rollins IMMEDIATELY! :


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

International incident. :ti


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I thought HHH was going to do something cool and keep naming opponents for them: "...and they're partner Cesaro! And their partner Heath Slater!"


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Can Cena and Ambrose overcome the odds?
> 
> Riveting.


I hope Ambrose leaves Cena at the beginning of the match. Turnabout is fair play.

Unfortunately Cena would win 3 on 1.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why are the big show and kane still in top feuds in 2014


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Big Show apologizing on behalf of the WWE's booking? lel


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Eurgh a Big Show crying feud yay


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

Haven't we seen this same main event for the past month


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao This storyline.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

thank god this young up and comer is getting some mic time 

push him ! he's the future !


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

They should bring Putin in, and Big Show should be forced to lick his boots.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao This bullshit.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

JamesK said:


> Dean Ambrose isn't over the Ambrose chants are..


:lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TromaDogg said:


> HANDICAP TAG TEAM MATCH, PLAYAS!
> 
> HOLLA HOLLA!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> why are the big show and kane still in top feuds in 2014


Because in Vince's warped mind it's still 1999.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Probably Seth's best promo to date.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Another tag match? Yawn, I'm out of here already because this show is destined to suck.

:lmao @ the huge Chris Benoit head being shown when Show takes down the flag.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kinda odd seeing Ambrose get the main event type of push but i'm all for it!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolph wit that replica IC belt :lol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Teddy booked raw again


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Favorite song right here


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Inter-national incident :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SpeedStick said:


> Reigns to make the save here , its won't end like last week


That won't happen unless he wants to bust his intestines.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Did United give Ziggler his original belt back or is that a new one?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

9.99! :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

9.99 song!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> So its a handicap match even though HHH is pissed at Rollins lol


Logic


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

This goddamn song.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

GOLLY GEE, THERE'S NOTHING QUITE LIKE A HOUSE SHOW STYLE TAG MATCH FULL OF MID CARD CHAMPIONS. CONSIDER ME ERECT.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

No Rusev vs. Big Show? Fuck off.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

If your happy & you know it, clap your hands.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So did the WWE have to apologize to Russia for using Rusev to portray their citizens?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Apologising for pulling a flag down? seriously wtf is this shit. Raw is a parody of itself :lmao.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I swear to god if Reigns saves the day! Urgh.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

WWE doing me a favor. Ambrose / Rollins and Ziggler in the first half hour. Now I can skip the other shit!


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Atleast it ONLY takes 10 mins for them to ruin the show so i don't have to watch...


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

This commercial is cringe worthy in every B+ way possible.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Red Dev said:


> God damn... this is actually building towards Ambrose vs Cena.


And they will turn ambrose heel.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> That won't happen unless he wants to bust his intestines.


EUGH!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Fucking tag team main event. Goddamn I hate that shit.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How many times are we going to see Orton, Kane, Cena, Ambrose, and Rollins wrestle each other??


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## EmmaFan44 (Jul 29, 2014)

Big Show is gonna beat Rusev Tonight!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

How many times is fucking Kane going to main event Raw?! fpalm


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Seth's promo was absolutely awesome. His progression never ceases to amaze.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Here we go again with the filler tag matches. Ziggler and Uso's vs Cesaro and Stardust. :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So are the Usos gonna do anything besides be lackies to any given face champ? Feel kinda bad for them...


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Raw starting off good tonight...I can't wait for the main event


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

Great, two tag team plus ruzzzzev...I hope something will happen next


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Reigns will make the save while Cena/Ambrose are getting their asses beat, so they can push just how awesome he is for recovering so fast, fully solidifying him as Cena #2.

Fuck's sake.


----------



## TheMechXYZ (Jan 26, 2014)

Alright! Monday Night Tag Team AGAIN! YAAAAAAAY!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

If they're stupid enough to do Ambrose/cena it's going to be like Austin/hart. Despite being heel, Austin was getting huge pops, Bret hart not so much. Then they did the double turn. 

It'll be worse for cena cause he is hated by a lot. Hopefully wwe aren't that dumb. But then again we have a wrestling bunny.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's time for stardust theme song :banderas


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Big Show gonna get some good airtime tonight


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

autechrex said:


> Big Show apologizing on behalf of the WWE's booking? lel


Like HBK says its better to go out and just do it then ask for forgiveness then not do something edgy.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

EmmaFan44 said:


> Big Show is gonna beat Rusev Tonight!!


No sir, Cena is gonna be the 1 to rise above and beat the unstoppable Rusev.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I know I have heard this 9.99 ad before. I am almost certain our local cable company (from Long Island NY) has used that song in a commercial of theirs.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Jarsy1 said:


>



How do you people get/make these so fast?! This literally happened less than ten minutes ago.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Nothing says 'we can't be arsed' like sticking a bunch of mid carders in a 6 man tag.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

fuck off cena


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


>


:lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hang on playas *


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

There's a nail salon competition/reality show.

The actual fuck?


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

That "main event" has been the same match 3 weeks in a row.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cesaro pops


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

Yeah, no jobberventrance for cesaro!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, dat Cesaro pop.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

They got the jobber entrance!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Don't like a single person in this match. Isn't a fault of Cesaros just his current booking


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cesaro pop :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cesaro!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I was kinda hoping Goldust and Stardust would have changed the coloring of the tag titles, just...make them gold, please. The copper is ugly.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

This should be a pretty good 6 man tag.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Because in Vince's warped mind it's still 1999.


he needs to get this 9.99 stuff off his mind

First 9.99 now he think its 1999 UGH vince.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Have to turn my volume down for Cesaro's theme. EVERYTIME.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That pop


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

How many fucking times has this match taken place?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I haven't seen this 6-man tag in at least a week. Can't wait.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Cesaro's theme needs to be burned alive.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

New York loves Ziggy.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Why would you give the GOAT Stardust theme the jobber entrance and subject your TV audience to the abortion that is Cesaro's theme


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

1. Nobody wants to see the current incarnation of Kane and especially not near the main event.
2. PLEASE STOP ANNOUNCING THE MAIN EVENT AT THE BEGING OF THE SHOW EVERY WEEK. Once in a while, please just leave some sort of suspense.
3. Every fucking week the main event is the same with a slight variation.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I swear to God they did this match recently. 

Am I crazy or did this six man tag already happen? If this a rerun?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey, he found the belt


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> So are the Usos gonna do anything besides be lackies to any given face champ? Feel kinda bad for them...


They literally know how to wrestle 1 match and their characters are one dimensional as fuck, so probably. 

:ziggler da goat


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DarkStark said:


> *Hang on playas *


Okay!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cesaro and Ziggler. Now there's 2 names you will be hearing in the WWE midcard for years to come.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Awhosawho :mark:
Awhosawho :mark:
Awhosawho :mark:
Awhosawho :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> he needs to get this 9.99 stuff off his mind
> 
> First 9.99 now he think its 1999 UGH vince.


:lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Usos don't even get the intro anymore? :lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ziggler pop :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So why is the IC champ and the Tag team champs in a match together. :fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I was kinda hoping Goldust and Stardust would have changed the coloring of the tag titles, just...make them gold, please. The copper is ugly.


They look like giant pennies


----------



## yeahwhatokay (Jan 30, 2006)

the Usos are a special kind of terrible


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Holy shit, Usos just fucking owned DustBros lol.


----------



## EmmaFan44 (Jul 29, 2014)

usos are so boring please quit pushing these guys.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TripleG said:


> I swear to God they did this match recently.
> 
> Am I crazy or did this six man tag already happen? If this a rerun?


It happens every week :maury


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Great Uso promo right there...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> There's a nail salon competition/reality show.
> 
> The actual fuck?


:lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Love how Zigglypuff still rocks title belts backwards like McGuinness used to.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

They cut away the Usos pyro and Siva Tau? Boo.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Damn Usos are bad actors.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Love the Usos!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Ironic that Ziggler wouldn't wear his fav color during this month haha.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Last time I checked, Usos, you're both weirdos, too.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Bros before weirdos :kappa


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh what a new fresh match that we've never seen before.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

"bros before weirdos".

Every week I have a new reason to call the Usos peckerheads.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> I swear to God they did this match recently.
> 
> Am I crazy or did this six man tag already happen? If this a rerun?


This isa match and not a recap?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> New York loves Ziggy.



Of course they do. New York is a notoriously smarky crowd...

Even Cesaro got a nice pop with that ear splitting theme.

Now "we want Ziggler" chants


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And Cody does Cesaro's taunt...............


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

How dare they call us weirdos...which is exactly what we are portraying. THEY SHALL PAY!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This crowd has a major boner for Ziggler.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

HOLY SHIT THOSE WE WANT ZIGGLER CHANTS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## EmmaFan44 (Jul 29, 2014)

we want ziggler!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

At least the guys in the match are being smart and will have Ziggler be the hot tag.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*H's shovel just made an appearance on Monday Night Football. 

Totally happened lol. *


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

20 minutes in and Brooklyn is doing a MUCH better job than Chicago last week.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Well that Ziggler chant started outta nowhere and ended fast as hell.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quite a loud 'We want Ziggler' chant, i like this crowd.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cesaro's stuck in limbo


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Here's this damn match again


----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)

Fuck me, you guys complain about everything..


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Dat pop for Ziggler. :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Jarsy1 said:


> Bros before weirdos :kappa


But... aren't Cody and Goldust brothers?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Cesaro is god


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Did King just sarcastically say "Yes, we get it." in response to the "We Want Ziggler" chant?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So WWE is just showing old taped matches instead if a live show.....

Wait, this is a live match?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Anytime I hear a "bros before..." line I immediately think of gay porn. *


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:flair :flair


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> Did King just sarcastically say "Yes, we get it." in response to the "We Want Ziggler" chant?


I think he said that to something Cole was saying


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So WWE is just showing old taped matches instead if a live show.....
> 
> Wait, this is a live match?


It's actually a house show main event from 5 months ago.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why did Cesaro copy Ortons attire?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Because in Vince's warped mind it's still 1999.


Judging by the amount of shitty comedy gimmicks (including a wrestling bunny) and the insanely poor booking recently, I'd say Vince's mind is somewhere back in 1994.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

tiotom92 said:


> Fuck me, you guys complain about everything..


And you complain about people complaining. Vicious cycle.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao King is playing heel again tonight.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Umaga did the hip attack not Rikishi Cole


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> Did King just sarcastically say "Yes, we get it." in response to the "We Want Ziggler" chant?


He turns heel when Ziggler is in the ring, think he's still mad at them elbow drops.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ziggler is extremely loved in NY/NJ. Pretty cool considering he's not from here and has never been WWE Champion (not counting the WHC).


----------



## steman731 (Aug 17, 2014)

Another commercial? GMAFB


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I missed the days when the commentary use to actually call the fucking moves.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Those steps flew. :lol


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

That Attitude Era like brawling out of random.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

CommercailMania runnin' wild again :vince$


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania! :vince2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So WWE is just showing old taped matches instead if a live show.....
> 
> Wait, this is a live match?


They pushed rematch in the 2K15 demo


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> Did King just sarcastically say "Yes, we get it." in response to the "We Want Ziggler" chant?



heard that too! fpalm


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

FLYIN' USOS MAGGLE!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> I missed the days when the commentary use to actually call the fucking moves.


So true. Not to mention having good commentators, too.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

I HATE that they always credit Rikishi with the running ass to face. If they're not gonna credit Umaga with it why even reference anyone?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

It's so incredible how creative nowadays can get away with doing the same thing over.. and over.. and over..

If it's not Sheamus and the Usos, it's Dolph and the Usos. 

If I was on creative, I'd have a rule. Unless two guys are in a legitimate feud with a legit storyline, if they face each other on Raw they cannot go head to head again for at least 5 weeks.

And if you're going to make the Usos take on Star and Goldust every other week, you have to build up a legit storyline with promos and moments outside the ring to give the feud some substance.

That segment that Dolph did "leaking" Miz's photos, that's the stuff they need on a weekly basis between two guys having a feud. Unfortunately, it's an isolated incident. 

If you look at AJ Lee and Paige they've managed to build a legit feud there. They've built up a solid history that goes beyond the ring.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

tiotom92 said:


> Fuck me, you guys complain about everything..


Repeating matches is one of many things WWE needs to fix


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

MTVDTH said:


>


:cena5


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DarkStark said:


> *Anytime I hear a "bros before..." line I immediately think of gay porn. *


So I'm not the only one? :millhouse


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

DarkSide256 said:


> I HATE that they always credit Rikishi with the running ass to face. If they're not gonna credit Umaga with it why even reference anyone?


Well Rikishi is their father so.....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> I missed the days when the commentary use to actually call the fucking moves.


That new guy from SD does that, at least the show of SD i watched when he debuted. He was great.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

That Million Dollar Arm movie just advertised is awesome


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

@JRsBBQ 4m4 minutes ago
@HEELZiggler is over...multiple false starts and the fans still chant for him in virtually every arena. #RAWBrooklyn #AskJR


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Cesaro :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You _are_ a dinosaur Jerry.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

King, you are a dinosaur


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WE WANT ZIGGLER :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

"We want Sheamus" chants!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

"We Want Ziggler" chants STILL.

Good lord this boy is over.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> @JRsBBQ 4m4 minutes ago
> @HEELZiggler is over...multiple false starts and the fans still chant for him in virtually every arena. #RAWBrooklyn #AskJR


:jr the wise


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ah, the classic tag champs/mid card challenge vs. midcard champs/ tag team challengers match.... The match where nothing of importance happens! :


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jurassic Jerry.

:lawler


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:jbl


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

.............can this match have a purpose already?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Jerry being either sarcastic or just wants the chants to be over :lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Dat pop for Mr. Ziggles kada


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> I missed the days when the commentary use to actually call the fucking moves.


:vince3 Moves? They don't do moves. _Wrestlers_ do moves. They're _Superstars_.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> That Million Dollar Arm movie just advertised is awesome


We've seem that movie a number of times already though LOL. Talent for the game, and the rookie are pretty much the same movie.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

TILT-A-WHIRL SLEEPER


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rest hold already :troll


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Well Rikishi is their father so.....


But Rikishi never did that move. And Umaga was their uncle so why not reference him when they do the running ass to face.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Dolph vs Cesaro feud would be epic


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Dolph is on fucking fire!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuckin awesome counter!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> That new guy from SD does that, at least the show of SD i watched when he debuted. He was great.


Oh a new commentary guy? Maybe Smackdown is more bearable with the new guy on there than Raw now for commentary.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm just gonna say it, Brooklyn>Philly.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, gotta love the support Ziggler is getting


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Seriously? The sleeper hasn't been relevant since the 80s


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok, I just notice that Cesaro is wearing kneepads now. When did this happen?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

TommyRich said:


> Seriously? The sleeper hasn't been relative since the 80s


That's why Ziggler is the best of this era :ziggler


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

DarkSide256 said:


> But Rikishi never did that move. And Umaga was their uncle so why not reference him when they do the running ass to face.


he was a drug addict, and left on bad terms after not getting help so there is that.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Triple Superkick?! OUCH!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Pretty good match there.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

DarkSide256 said:


> But Rikishi never did that move. And Umaga was their uncle so why not reference him when they do the running ass to face.


Think about what I just said fam :lol

Rikishi is more notable & directly relates to them more because he was their father rather than Umaga being their Uncle. So yes Rikishi never did it but simply he's their father so he'll get credit.

When someone is your mother or father, the correlation is more distinct.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Triple super kick to the arm pit followed up by the least devastating finisher in WWE :ti


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

USOoooooooooooo LAME


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

SUPAHKICK PAR-TAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

that was awesome


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least Cesaro didn't get pinned and the hot tag was good.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Dolph being stuck with these cunts sickens me.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Triple Superkick!!! Nice spot.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

DarkSide256 said:


> Ok, I just notice that Cesaro is wearing kneepads now. When did this happen?


Trying to get dat Orton spot


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

yeah lets make the tag team champions look weak

geting a midcard champion turns people into jobbers WHY


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

That triple superkick was great.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

That was great match...glad Dolph and The Usos won


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Don't worry cesaro/dust brothers you will get another chance at this match next week (or on Smackdown)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Move aside Cena, UsoswinsLOL


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Why are champions continuously getting pinned?


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

They should hire young bucks and then they can show Usos/Ziggler a real super kick party.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Usoswinlol


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

ok so the Tag Team champions have been Pinned cleanly 3 times in 2 weeks///

*DAT STRONG BOOKING OF THE TAG CHAMPS MAGGLE*


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ziggler & Cesaro 10 times in the ring with each other this year on WWE tv , That 10 times


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TJQ said:


> Triple super kick to the arm pit followed up by the least devastating finisher in WWE :ti


:lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Triple superkick to Stardust :bosh4


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Ziggler is over as hell.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

No replay of the triple superkick? Awesome.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> SUPAHKICK PAR-TAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)

Great match.. *checks forum*.. people still complaining!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> Don't worry cesaro/dust brothers you will get another chance at this match next week (or on Smackdown)


AND THE WEEK AFTER THAT


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

I liked the finish. Dolph still really over with the crowd even after all the starts and stops to his push. Good to see.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

This is a boxing ring?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah. ALL the proceeds .... Right


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I can't believe some of you people watched that match with arms crossed and in a huff.

Dorks.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

JUST WHAT WE WANT!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UM NO John all the SGK money doesn't go to research


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh fuck this insincere corporate PR bullshit.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh god... Time to turn on MNF.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

More Guest Hosts? For fuck sakes.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

And bed time.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well at least they warned us, so I will flip back in like 20 minutes


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:maury


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh no.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

What the fuck is wrong with people on here? The Uso's are the most solid and consistent and pretty much best tag team WWE has had for the last few years.

They're great, exciting wrestlers and they make every show they're on better.

Fucking IWC, hating everything that's not held down, morons man.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Kathie Lee and Hoda ... that will put asses in seats


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I wish wwe would get rid of this obsession with being pop culture relevant


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Kathie Lee can get it


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:jbl Kathie Lee's on the show Micheal! Things are about to get HARDCORE!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


> This is a boxing ring?


It might need a KO-Meter if you know what I mean


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hoda? HO DA Fuck?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Lets be honest. RAW hasn't changed a bit. It's been sucking since I started back watching WWE in 2011.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Best of Midcard weekly Series continues to run Wild


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hope the crowd boos these two old broads out of the fucking building. Get some more plastic surgery, ya old cunts.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

women television crap now ? yea see you in 2 hours.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice, fun opener as expected from all six guys involved. Loved Mr. Ziggles' tilt-a-whirl headscissors takedown turned into the rear naked choke and the triple superkick. :clap


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

...................WHY, JUST WHY :faint:


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

THESE BITCHES LOVE TO TWERK MAGGLEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

WTF is Tom Phillips wearing?!? lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Consdering playing Fifa 15 instead of watching this tonight.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

They call me HOD, OHH, H to the O-D


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I can't support any association with Susan G.Koman. Fucking crooks.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


>


:mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

tiotom92 said:


> Great match.. *checks forum*.. people still complaining!


And the cycle continues.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

DG89 said:


> What the fuck is wrong with people on here? The Uso's are the most solid and consistent and pretty much best tag team WWE has had for the last few years.
> 
> They're great, exciting wrestlers and they make every show they're on better.
> 
> Fucking IWC, hating everything that's not held down, morons man.


Don't smile as a wrestler smart marks hate smiling.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Maelstrom21 said:


> No replay of the triple superkick? Awesome.


But you will get 3 more recaps of Ambrose/Cena/Rollins


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Natecore said:


> I can't believe some of you people watched that match with arms crossed and in a huff.
> 
> Dorks.





DG89 said:


> What the fuck is wrong with people on here? The Uso's are the most solid and consistent and pretty much best tag team WWE has had for the last few years.
> 
> They're great, exciting wrestlers and they make every show they're on better.
> 
> Fucking IWC, hating everything that's not held down, morons man.


You two are actually surprised? :lol :lol

They do that with everybody other than their favorites. If it's not Bryan, Punk, Ambrose or Rollins, "ehh that ending was so lame", "wow do you see these over the top false finisher, cmon", "X Wrestler's shtick is so corny I'm bored".

It is what it is.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Man I fucking hate complaining about the product but this fucking stuff is cringe worthy.

Who the fuck in the WWE Universe do these old bags resonate with?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

KINGPIN said:


> More Guest Hosts? For fuck sakes.


:vince Did you not like all the guest hosts I had on the show in 2011?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

It's a war folks! 


Kathly Lee and Hoda next. :jr


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


>


:clap


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Time set the DVR only to read the results on another site and not watch


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fucking hell.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

The Crowds Boos
King: Look Micheal, look at the love the fans are showing for them :lawler


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

When are matches on RAW not good? The match quality isn't the problem. The problem is it's filler and it doesn't advance storylines.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

JamesK said:


> THESE BITCHES LOVE TO TWERK MAGGLEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Rosebuds..... Perfect Match :vince5


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I just want you all to know

that this is happening right now


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh no! :lol


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

FUCK. FUCK THIS GOD DAMN COMPANY. FUCK THIS SHIT


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

OH, it's Adam Rose


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Just in time for MNF to start.


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

Lovely stuff, put them with someone else I really didn't want to see.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

I would give no fucks if the exotic express drove off a cliff.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Kathy Lee and Hoda leeching off the bunny to get a pop.

How very Cena of them :


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Like JBL said "this is awful". Fuck you Cole and your social media.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, they put them with the right group. 

:lmao Did someone wake these two up and put them in bathrobes?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I like Adam Rose. Am I a bad person?


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Adam Rose and the Rosebuds with the ladies from the today show


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

#bunnyMania


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell is with their faces?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rosita :moyes1


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Why are the bringing the Bunny out already?? Now i don't have anything to wait for..


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Kathie Lee can still get the dick years later.

Good god almighty I would ravish that pussy.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

All proceeds raised by Susan G Konen tonight will go directly to more plastic surgery for Kathy Lee and Hoda


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Notice how the crowd went nuts for Ziggler, but don't care about this shit. They wanna see exciting wrestling, not WWE bragging about their celebrity connections under the guise of being charitable.

Fucking idiots.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Never heard of these two women before.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> FUCK. FUCK THIS GOD DAMN COMPANY. FUCK THIS SHIT


Does this not sports entertain you? :vince5


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

At least we're getting this nonsense out of the way out early tonight!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This is Leo Kruger ffs.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hoda and Kathie Lee raiding Naitch's closet. :hayden3


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Dis Hoda bitch is fucking hideous


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

At least they're getting the Adam Rose and the guest host out of the way in the first hour and in 1 segment.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Adam Rose w/ that General Zod beard.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

In all seriousness, I hope they give Cesaro and Ziggler proper time to put on a killer match at HIAC. With Cesaro's strength and Dolph's borderline stupid willingness to bump, they could do some entertaining things.

...But now back to a Cena media appearance!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the shit is this


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

thought the one on the left was a dude in drag


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I have no idea who these are but I want Brock to return and F5 them through the table.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

How about have KATIE LEA/Winter to return to WWE instead


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Is Adam Rose wearing eye liner?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lolololol at the boo's


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

...

THOSE GUYS ARENT EDGE AND CHRISTIAN!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Yay lets support a scam!!!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Holy shit they're getting booed wowwwwwww :lmao


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Maybe they'll show their tits


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I get this is for a good cause...but this is awful.


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

HAHAHAHHAHA FUCKING BOO'ING THEM HAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

What the literal fuck


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lel Dem boos.

Shit, they know how to get cheap pops, though.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Booing already :lol


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm just watching to see how awkward this is gonna get.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

And those cheap pops just keep coming :done


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ut


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

OMFG THEY ARE BEING BOOED, I LOVE YOU BROOKLYN!!!!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

No one cares where your mother was born!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

They are going to get the crowd to boo cancer survivors...they are going to do it

this is cringe worthy


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Kathie Lee went to the Cena school of promos lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> But you will get 3 more recaps of Ambrose/Cena/Rollins












:banderas


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Barely getting the cheap pop. This is gonna be brutal :maury


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HAHAHAHA THEY'RE BOOING THEM


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

The Brooklyn ass kissing was obvious, even JBL called them out on it.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

LKRocks said:


> I like Adam Rose. Am I a bad person?


Yes. You're a bad person and you should feel bad.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love that this is flopping big time and getting booed

and they crank up the music to drown out the boos lmao


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

What we do??????????? Fucking LMAO

Also Adam Rose with Dat Ministry Undertaker look! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Adam Rose's party line went over like a stale fart in a lift. First sight of the entourage and the Bunny got mentioned

All :buried


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sigh....just....ugh :lmao
A mess.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:Out



:Out


:Out


:Out


:Out


:Out


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Somebody gouge my fucking ears and eyes out.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

who thought this would be a good idea?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

first time watching RAW in awhile, they do this horseshit all the time?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Getting booed :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

If theres ever a time for stone cold to come to the ring for a beer bash and a few stunners.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

autechrex said:


> I would give no fucks if the exotic express drove off a cliff.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

OMG THEY'RE KEEPING THE MUSIC PLAYING TO HIDE THE BOOS!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WWE is stupid , in new york a smark crowd you bring out those two??????????


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I hope the stage lights aren't to warm Kathy Lee's face might melt


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I fucking love this crowd. :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

This whole segment....


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That bottle is empty as shit.. Fucking WWE.. Prop wine bottles.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This shit :HA


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

Is this some sort of sick joke for fuck sake


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

This shit is such a trainwreck oh my god :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

what the fuck is this shit


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Now who the hell are these two?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Are they getting booed?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Don't you wish you could just flip the time machine on that WWE arena and Hoda and Kathy Lee are suddenly in a 1998 RAW is WAR arena. 


Take your top off!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Who the fuck is Hoda?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. This is actually happening.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Can we just watch the rosebuds boobies bouncing up and down throughout this.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Crank up the boos!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:larry


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Crank up the music to hide the boos


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

wtf is this shit


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

What the fuck is a hoda


----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)

Now this is something to complain about.. :faint:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

They are cranking up the music, but not cus' you asked. :lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> You two are actually surprised? :lol :lol
> 
> They do that with everybody other than their favorites. If it's not Bryan, Punk, Ambrose or Rollins, "ehh that ending was so lame", "wow do you see these over the top false finisher, cmon", "X Wrestler's shtick is so corny I'm bored".
> 
> It is what it is.


Just letting people know you can enjoy a good match.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Can they get USO crazy though? That's the question..


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

This is giving me cancer


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Loss of words.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

:zeb What the FUuuuuck?????!!!!!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

They're going to get eaten alive


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This is embarrassing.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Notice how they haven't stopped the music 
Cover those boos


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Kill me. Kill me now.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The fuck am I watching


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Had to turn up the music to block out those booes. :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

If she were my mother, I'd legitimately kill myself.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Again _Hoda_ fuck? House shows are better than this. Booing the shit out of this and rightfully so


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Raising the music so they cancel out the boo's. LMFAO


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAOOOOO They're keeping Adam Rose's shitting theme song playing so the boos don't get heard.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Kathie Lee can no longee get it.

This is pathetic.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:jbl Go Hoda! Go Hoda!

:vince$


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

:Out


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Vince, what the hell happened to you?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Yooooooooooooooooooo :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

The fuck am I watching


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Eurgh JBL is so forced he needs to fuck off


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is Hoda her real name?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:floyd1 Fuck this.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Con27 said:


> Now who the hell are these two?


What you don't watch NBC in the morning after the Today show is over. 


Honestly the target audience of these two are not Monday Night RAW.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Two MILFS 

I'd destroy Kathy Lee, not gonna lie


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Wtf am i watching? :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mj 

Bottle to the ass :krillin :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

If only Brock would come out and F5 all of them


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pacmanboi said:


> who thought this would be a good idea?


THIS GUY


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

drop hoda


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I hate you Vince


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

WWE, do you not see, this Shit is why people don't pay $9.99?!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

In my world they let them drop....its a nice place to be


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

What the fuck is this shit......


----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

Can't believe they had the fucking indecency to make this a segment. I usually don't mind the product nor do I bitch but this is fucking embarrassing. Like, holy shit. Benoit and Eddie must be rolling in their graves with laughter at how stupid this is.


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

Please end this.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

what 

in

the

actual

fuck


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

:cry This shit is just never ending.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA we seriously watch this shit. World Wrestling "Entertainment", everyone...


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

GLASS IN THE ASS DEATHMATCH?? :mark: :mark: :mark:

And suddenly the Bellas feud looks like Rock V Austin.. That's why Vince is a genius..


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

They got a good feel of them


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Glad you can still hear the boos.


----------



## yeahwhatokay (Jan 30, 2006)

wheres BNB when you need him


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh god fuck this shit. FUCK THIS GOD DAMN SHIT. IF THIS SKIT WAS A PERSON ID CUT ITS THROAT AND FUCK ITS THROAT PUSSY.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

wat.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:fuckthis


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you Adam


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Ok, That's It




:dead3


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

what the hell is going on? am i stoned?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Serious though, WTF happened to the normal fuckery?! :lol


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

These are exactly the reasons why I'm embarrassed to even watch this crap.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

lol at them getting booed


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I can not believe I just sat through this crap!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Gifford with the donk of steel. bama Would be open to hitting that.

Segment surprisingly wasn't that atrocious. I demand that Team Rosebud becomes the tag champs, though.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> Wtf am i watching? :lmao


You are watching 

WWFUCKERY


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And the point of this segment was? 

I also like how they kept the music playing so you wouldn't be able to hear the boos and boring chats, very clever WWE.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

is this is all to do with the cancer awareness month thing?

If so, I'm in favour of cancer.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Times like this I wish WCW was still around. 


Holy shit I can just imagine the commentary of Tony Schavonie and Bischoff ripping on WWE.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

I just saw Wes Briscoe


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

WORST segment of the year by far.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I turned it to football. Didn't watch any of that segment.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Is that the SvR Red Dummy? holy shit


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

What the fuck was this all about


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Another video from the Waytts


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

This is a disgrace why would WWE fans care about this?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Genuine contender for the worst segment in Raw history. What the fuck honestly goes through the minds of the mentally challenged fuckwits in charge of this company?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why does that Hoda bitch look like she's having a stroke nonstop?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hoda and Kathy Lee not taking a bump :no:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519286218115121152
:ti


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

does this guy ever get cheered?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

LMAOOO the crowd thought Bray was coming out


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

YERRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Im speechless

"What a RAW moment!" :cole:


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

This shit sucks

And worse rose and that damn bunny will be out again


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

uttahere

I would be delighted if Sky decided to stop showing Raw live except for the PPV's to save us staying up to watch this crap.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"What a Raw moment!" Yeah, what an awful one, Cole, you fucking cunt.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

For asecond there I actually got excited


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I must be having a nightmare, someone wake me up
Come on Annie, get out of that Crystal and save us


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm at work, dare I ask what's going on?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> Genuine contender for the worst segment in Raw history. What the fuck honestly goes through the minds of the mentally challenged fuckwits in this company?


:vince


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Uhh who writes this fucking trash. How do they not understand TONE. You cant go from Gifford and HOda dancing with Adam Rose and shit to this. Its crazy. Who writes this.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Those ridiculously loud pops for the Wyatts is outstanding (obviously followed by boos since the audience realizes it's just a vignette :lol).


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Harper hype. :mark:

Looking forward to when he breaks away and turns face to feud with Bray.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I've been watching wrestling since I was 3

I almost just quit 

omfg


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Lok said:


> Serious though, WTF happened to the normal fuckery?! :lol


at least the "other fuckery" was wrestling related


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Aha that segment was awesome, if you don't like it, don't watch it simple.

*























/trollmode


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Suddenly I'm calm again...Bray fixed that bad trip.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HARPER!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

But what happens to the Big Booty Ginger though?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Harper getting a push and Bray being a valet.. Sooooooo hyped.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

FourWinds said:


> I'm at work, dare I ask what's going on?


WWE Fuckery as always


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Harper getting a push.

:mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

PEEK A BOO, YOU'RE DOOMED. 

I really hope Harper works his way up to the main event some day.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Could they not be bothered to make a new vignette?!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Congrats to WWE for getting their fans to boo breast cancer awareness.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

I think WWE is trying to get the crowd boo cancer survivors. That may happen.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Never been so happy to see an Arby's commercial

WE HAVE THE MEATS!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

FourWinds said:


> I'm at work, dare I ask what's going on?


You're better off not knowing


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They don't understand their audience at all. How fucking humiliating was that? Like I said: we do not care about your fucking celebrity connections you stupid fucking cunts, we wanna see some exciting wrestling. 

Vince needs to fuck off already.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm actually a little pissed off.

It's so funny. When you watch the "Monday Night Wars" on WWE Network, the VERY same shit they talk about as being "insulting to the intelligence of the fans" that led to the Attitude Era, is what is going now in the WWE. Shit like this and characters like The Bunny and Brodus Clay.


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

WOAT segment fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

Man, why is every commercial food? Getting so hungry here.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Crowd buried that garbage, thanks you Brooklyn.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

TJQ said:


> PEEK A BOO, YOU'RE DOOMED.
> 
> I really hope Harper works his way up to the main event some day.


Why so they can bury him like they have Bray


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Wyatts should've crashed that segment


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TJQ said:


> PEEK A BOO, YOU'RE DOOMED.


What Kathie Lee and Hoda say to their victims boyfriends.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *Aha that segment was awesome, if you don't like it, don't watch it simple.
> 
> *
> 
> ...




:booka


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I'm actually a little pissed off.
> 
> It's so funny. When you watch the "Monday Night Wars" on WWE Network, the VERY same shit they talk about as being "insulting to the intelligence of the fans" that led to the Attitude Era, is what is going now in the WWE. Shit like this and characters like The Bunny and Brodus Clay.


No WCW. They know what their doing. Yet keep on doing it cuz they can


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

FourWinds said:


> I'm at work, dare I ask what's going on?


Kathie Lee and Adam Rose, and it's shit.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

I just popped an Ambien around 30 min ago to help sleep tonight , did I really just see that or am I in a half dream state? I'm confused ????


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TaylorFitz said:


> Congrats to WWE for getting their fans to boo breast cancer awareness.



I wish I was kidding, but my wife, who is a thyroid cancer survivor, was shitting on that segment. 

Nice work WWE


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Only WWE could get the crowd to boo cancer awareness. And I don't even begrudge the crowd for it.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Notice how they place that Wyatt vignette straight after that awful segment?


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

They got me. Thought Bray was coming out to the ring while that segment was still going. Such a shame they didn't let it happen.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Gojira_Shinigami said:


> Kathie Lee and Adam Rose, and it's shit.


Lord...say no more.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I'm actually a little pissed off.
> 
> It's so funny. When you watch the "Monday Night Wars" on WWE Network, the VERY same shit they talk about as being "insulting to the intelligence of the fans" that led to the Attitude Era, is what is going now in the WWE. Shit like this and characters like The Bunny and Brodus Clay.


Thank you. I've been saying this for months. WWE thinks we're all bunch of mainstream twitter hashtag morons. Fucking pathetic. fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I'm actually a little pissed off.
> 
> It's so funny. When you watch the "Monday Night Wars" on WWE Network, the VERY same shit they talk about as being "insulting to the intelligence of the fans" that led to the Attitude Era, is what is going now in the WWE. Shit like this and characters like The Bunny and Brodus Clay.


YUP i made a thread on this a few days ago

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...tch-wwe-network-fix-product.html#post40349441

This is what happens when there is no competition to push Vince to do his best


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

how do you think these two crones felt when they got backstage after all the booing?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I really hate seeing Pink on my wrestling program. Unless it's Bret Hart.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope Harper gets the push he deserves, dude is a badass wrestler especially for a big man.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

I miss when people would throw shit in the ring during horrible shitty segments


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> I wish I was kidding, but my wife, who is a thyroid cancer survivor, was shitting on that segment.
> 
> Nice work WWE


Nice to hear she's a survivor man  may she be blessed with good health


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

:trips8


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The Power that Be said:


> I just popped an Ambien around 30 min ago to help sleep tonight , did I really just see that or am I in a half dream state? I'm confused ????


To prevent you from potentially harming yourself, I'm going to say it was a hallucination.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

All right Bo Dallas Time Bolieve!


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Only way to top that segment is to invite that Chrisley guy lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Henry heel turn, please. And then have him feud with Swagger, ffs.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

all in all... said:


> how do you think these two crones felt when they got backstage after all the booing?


They took one look at their pay check for that 10 mins and are now are laughing all the way to the bank


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Good guy Mark Henry beating up guys when he lost cleanly.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


> :fuckthis


Wait, is that Undertaker flipping out? When was this?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm loving this crowd.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Mark vs Bo


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mark Henry just looks like he finished watching that last segment.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I know it would never happen but i would love to see literally everyone in the crowd stand up during that segment and just start walking out and give a big middle finger to Vince.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Dopeeey said:


> All right Bo Dallas Time Bolieve!


Bo Dallas is gonna save WWE, Bolieve it. :bo


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well at least Bo is here to re-inspire the crowd :bo


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I all for Henry to turn heel. He is a much better heel than face.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Henry is a sore loser and an asshole. 

Bo Dallas is the face her. WWE booked it to make me think that.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Somebody gonna' get dey' ass whipped!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RematchaMania running wild


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Henry heel turn, please. And then have him feud with Swagger, ffs.


VINCE, DO THIS.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Henry needs dat win back


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

pewpewpew said:


> I miss when people would throw shit in the ring during horrible shitty segments


No doubt that would have happened if WWF or WCW of the 90s would have brought Kathy Lee on Hoda to the ring for a segment. 

WCW crowd would have trashed them. 

The WWF crowd would have been screaming "show your tits, show your tits"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> I wish I was kidding, but my wife, who is a thyroid cancer survivor, was shitting on that segment.
> 
> Nice work WWE


Haha I don't blame her. It was a trainwreck.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

These New York crowds are the best.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

iKingAces said:


> Wait, is that Undertaker flipping out? When was this?


The invasion storyline.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Didn't this happen last week? DA FUQ????


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What the fucking fuck happened to wrestling, man? Christ's sake.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Amber B said:


> But what happens to the Big Booty Ginger though?


He begins tagging with Sheamus as Team Ginger Snaps and their finisher will be called Painting The Town Red.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TJQ said:


> To prevent you from potentially harming yourself, I'm going to say it was a hallucination.


Its an illusion


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> No doubt that would have happened if WWF or WCW of the 90s would have brought Kathy Lee on Hoda to the ring for a segment.
> 
> WCW crowd would have trashed them.
> 
> The WWF crowd would have been screaming "show your tits, show your tits"


What about the ECW crowd, it would look something like this
:dead2


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

I am watching a live episode right??

It feels like im watching last weeks again..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did I just hear Jerry Lawler say he would commit vehicular man slaughter on Bo Dallas? 

Be a Star Lawler.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Kathie Lee and Hoda instantly got more heat than any wrestler in 10 years


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> No doubt that would have happened if WWF or WCW would have brought Kathy Lee on Hoda to the ring for a segment.
> 
> WCW crowd would have trashed them.
> 
> The WWF crowd would have been screaming "show your tits, show your tits"


Now imagine an oldschool ECW crowd :Hutz


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Daniel Bryan chants. Thank you.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

This is the wrong area to try and make someone a heel by having them slam an opponent through a table.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

:lmao the speed between 9 and 10


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

This Henry guy couldn't beat a drum.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BO Wins again LOL

I love it


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

BOLIEVE


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Mark Henry is gonna fucking murder Bo Dallas by the end of this feud. :lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

BO!!


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I can't believe they have Mark lose twice to Bo


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Bo won :lmao


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:lel


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Same table monitors since 1998


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bo beats Henry again!

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Good to see WWE is making smart decisions somewhere.

:bo


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Henry why you doing this to yourself? :lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

3 and Bo over Henry!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dallas wins again! Mizark, I love you brah, but YOU NEED TO BO-LIEVE IN ORDER TO ACHIEVE! :bo

brb victory lap


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Phony, fake, clearly scripted, weak as fuck finish.

They made the counting so deliberate you knew what was coming.

:no: The WWE is so bad today.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

God, this has been said 8 billion times, but I can't reiterate how fucking abysmal the commentary for this shitty, god awful show is. FUCK YOU JBL, LAWLER, AND COLE. All 3 of you are scum.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

What an inspiration :jbl :bo


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Way to bring the crowd back after the shitfest that was the Kathy Lee (would still get it) segment. WWE, doing what it does best, serving up shit.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I don't think Bo had one offensive shot against Henry in that match... and he won. If that doesn't make you BOLIEVE, I don't know what will. :lmao


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Henry why you doing this to yourself? :lol


He doesn't BOLIEVE enough


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

KingLobos said:


> I really hate seeing Pink on my wrestling program. Unless it's Bret Hart.


I don't mind the pink stuff, it's a good cause. They don't need to do these shitty segments, waste TV time, and shove it down our throats.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Just because you're turning him heel doesn't mean you should beat him like a drum.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is it just me or can Bo sell pretty good.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Bo Dallas looks like he's losing some flab. His stomach looks a lot less like an overstuffed jelly donut than it did before.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Same table monitors since 1998


VINTAGE MONITOR! :cole


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Boos for Reigns :vince7


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I love Bo, but what did Mark do to lose to Bo Dallas two weeks in a row?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

So how are you guys enjoying your $9.99 x 12 = 119.88 per year so far


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG REIGNS against all odds, he is back early from his injury


----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

You know when you get a segment like that and a finish to a match like that back to back it's gonna be a shit fucking raw.

Like, holy fucking shit. WWE better expect another letter from :russo

:smokey2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A divas match would've been better than this
YES even a Naomi vs Cameron match


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh this is just leading to a Big Show v Mark Henry feud, can't wait for that one...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Bo Dallas! 

It's a shame it's so PG these days, he could get stellar heat by telling cancer patients they could beat it if they just bo-lieve...and if they don't, they won't make it...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> What the fucking fuck happened to wrestling, man? Christ's sake.


WCW went under, Vince stopped giving a shit and eventually lost his mind.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Sensitivity training... and we're supposed to take Big Show as a threat?


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> :lmao the speed between 9 and 10


OMGosh i saw that lol xD :lol


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

pewpewpew said:


> I miss when people would throw shit in the ring during horrible shitty segments


:lmao

Me too, used to sometimes help make what had been a shitty show into an epic one when the crowd used to lose their shit at the poor booking and start throwing trash in.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Steiner Gate said:


> So how are you guys enjoying your $9.99 x 12 = 119.88 per year so far


that is only two PPVS if you work it out.

IMO its worth it alone for NXT


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Boos for Reigns :vince7


Really? I heard nothing but cheers.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Good to see WWE are protecting their talents and show their strong points, tonight we will see Roman Reigns, talk.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

This is WWE in a nutshell


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Roman Empire said:


> I love Bo, but what did Mark do to lose to Bo Dallas two weeks in a row?


He got BO-nered. Clearly.

:bo


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hope they paid Nattie and Tyson well for having to fake wanting a divorce for a "reality show"


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I really want Swagger vs Miz, for some reason. Supposedly they fought at at house show and now I wanna see it live.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> A divas match would've been better than this
> YES even a Naomi vs Cameron match


I actually like Naomi vs Cameron matches.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Same table monitors since 1998


Vince's mind is stuck somewhere in the 90s


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> that is only two PPVS if you work it out.
> 
> IMO its worth it alone for NXT


The only reason i renewed it for the second half of the year was because I wanted to watch NXT specials LOL



Z. Kusano said:


> Vince's mind is stuck somewhere in the 90s


My guess is around 94.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Boos for Reigns :vince7


ti:maury


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow that segment... wow... just wow. Peace out WWE, I'd rather watch a Best of Duke The Dumpster Droese DVD than that. Do they really expect the audience to sit through this and not change the channel, watch Football, watch a movie on Netflix, browse the net, or watch WWE Network when they used to be good? I just can't honestly believe they expect people to sit here through this stuff. Gonna go watch Breaking Bad reruns instead of this shit.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Frieza said:


> Sensitivity training... and we're supposed to take Big Show as a threat?




























unk


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Hoda and Kathy Lee vs. The crow was the worst match of 2014


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Steiner Gate said:


> This is WWE in a nutshell


They have chosen the wrong path.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

KINGPIN said:


> Really? I heard nothing but cheers.



Maybe I was hearing things but it sounded like boos at first when the graphic came up before the cheers started


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TJQ said:


> Now imagine an oldschool ECW crowd :Hutz


Kathy and Hoda in a 90s ECW ring.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Hope they paid Nattie and Tyson well for having to fake wanting a divorce for a "reality show"


Eventually they will for real. Letting the cameras in is never a good idea, not even for a story. Look at the Hogans for example.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I really want Swagger vs Miz, for some reason. Supposedly they fought at at house show and now I wanna see it live.


I understand the love for Swagger, and even wanting to see Damien Mizdow acting wacky ringside. Swagger vs. Miz though screams third hour filler match to me.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

virus21 said:


> WCW went under, Vince stopped giving a shit and eventually lost his mind.


So true. If they had real competition today and was losing in the ratings you bet your ass they wouldn't be doing stupid shit like that Kathy Lee and Hoda segment. But since they know they have no competition they can just kick back and feed us shit they'll still be number 1.

I want so bad for another wrestling company to come along like WCW did and give WWE actual competition, its never gonna happen though.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

If the Rusev thing is the main event, as Cole keeps saying and Big Show is away at his therapy thing surely they have something big planeed, if you smell what i'm cookin'...


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I hope WWE doesn't ripoff anime
This is the only thing they haven't ripped off.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I really want Swagger vs Miz, for some reason. Supposedly they fought at at house show and now I wanna see it live.


That actually sounds like something that would work really well. Decent chance that Swagger could come out of that feud looking strong.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

It really is depressing how far Smackdown has fallen from grace.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Kathy and Hoda in a 90s ECW ring.


The only thing missing is C4 explosive


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

I seriously miss the Attitude Era. Please bring it back, Vince!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I want Ambrose to get his revenge on Rollins. 

Cena can fuck off.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Z. Kusano said:


> Eventually they will for real. Letting the cameras in is never a good idea, not even for a story. Look at the Hogans for example.



True, sad sad sad


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> So true. If they had real competition today and was losing in the ratings you bet your ass they wouldn't be doing stupid shit like Kathy Lee and Hoda. But since they know they have no competition they can just kick back and feed us shit they'll still be number 1.


If you see NXT you'll see the difference between NXT(hhh) and RAW(vince)


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> I understand the love for Swagger, and even wanting to see Damien Mizdow acting wacky ringside. Swagger vs. Miz though screams third hour filler match to me.


I know, but I need my Swagger fix. And him not being on RAW for like two weeks in a row has me worried.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Tyson Kidd vs Jack Swagger :mark:

GOOD RAW SO FAR, ASIDE FROM THAT WEIRD ASS TALK SHOW THING.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Here comes Dean


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

iKingAces said:


> I seriously miss the Attitude Era. Please bring it back, Vince!


Not unless his company is about to go out of business.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

HERE WE GO.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

CesaroSection said:


> If the Rusev thing is the main event, as Cole keeps saying and Big Show is away at his therapy thing surely they have something big planeed, if you smell what i'm cookin'...


1. Don't get your hopes up.

2. They said Show was going to be there to see Rusev react to his apology.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose promo !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Borias said:


> Bo Dallas!
> 
> It's a shame it's so PG these days, he could get stellar heat by telling cancer patients they could beat it if they just bo-lieve...and if they don't, they won't make it...


:lol::lol:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Seth and Deans entrances are way too similar


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ambrose again? They're really testing his drawing power


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

FINALLY! The entertaining part of the show :ambrose


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ambrose to pick up this dreadful show!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Is there are reason why this handicap match isn't main eventing and Big Show/Rusev is? Another half-time show?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ambrose on the mic, any bets this will be segment of the night?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They need to bring back KOTR just so Ambrose can win it


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Tyson Kidd vs Jack Swagger :mark:
> 
> GOOD RAW SO FAR, ASIDE FROM THAT WEIRD ASS TALK SHOW THING.


Swagger would whoop his ass, fact!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't blame Orton for being supposedly unhappy. Working with the same shit every week


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Ambrose on the mic, any bets this will be segment of the night?



Overrated as fuck.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

That tease :mark:


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Holy fuck there actually going to turn him to get buried by Cena :ti


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

The top babyface getting boos when his name is mentioned.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Cena's such a cunt lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

"John Cena" "Boooooo"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Seth and Deans entrances are way too similar


Its because Jim Johnston isn't making the songs anymore that crappy company is.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Is there are reason why this handicap match isn't main eventing and Big Show/Rusev is? Another half-time show?


Because Vince likes his monsters. Although, surprising he'd pick them over the golden boy.

:cena4


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Here we go. It was cool while it lasted, Ambrose!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

If they turn Ambrose heel for Cena I will have a fucking brain aneurysm.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

THOSE BOOS


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RustyPro said:


> Holy fuck there actually going to turn him to get buried by Cena :ti


What else did we expect though, for real?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah fuck John Cena! 

And wow, Cena is a douche canoe. I didn't see Smackdown, but wow. 

Do they want me to think Cena's character is a prick because that has heel move written all over it.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Storyline progression on smack down?


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Cena Sucks chants are there.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Dean calling out John


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dean, we have all been trying REAL HARD to like Cena for the past 10 years


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

If they bury Ambrose then fuck this.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Brookyln, boo the shit out of that twat please.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Ambrose killin' it like always.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Ambrose. Yous a cool dude.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't do it Ambrose, Remember Bray? Remember that guy Cena helped?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Only downside to Dean coming out is now Cena has to come out.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I can not believe how many time we have seen Cena, Ambrose, Kane, Orton, and Rollins in the main event of Ran and Smackdown in the past few weeks!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ah the good old east coast fuck you to john cena. Good job Brooklyn


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> If they turn Ambrose heel for Cena I will have a fucking brain aneurysm.


Along with the cancer you got from that Adam Rose segment?

Yeesh. I'd hate to be you.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Here we go!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh boy, here comes CENA!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

John Cena Sucks Chants :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

John Cena SUCKS!


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Ambrose is so awesome. After what I've seen tonight it's great to hear from Ambrose.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I approve of this chant


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

They are doing the John Cena Sucks sing along!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Now he comes out with the cancer shirt....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> If they turn Ambrose heel for Cena I will have a fucking brain aneurysm.


If he jumps Cena he will get cheered.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

this crowd is GOAT


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

So awesome to hear that


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:yes it's the "John Cena Sucks" sing to his music chant. Brooklyn you rule :bow


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Dat John Cena sucks chant during his entrance :mark:


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

"John Cena Sucks!" chants along with his theme... :lmao


What a crowd.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What an insincere douche. Cena can fuck off.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The crowd is singing "John Cena Suuuucks". :lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"John Cena SUCKS!!!!" :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Why didn't Ambrose and Cena just hug it out an hour ago?
*filler*


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Cena has a heel vibe going on right now


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Dis crowd is good


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Were the crowd chanting John Cena sucks to his song?


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Ambrose has a great voice. I like listening to it.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao that chant.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:heyman6


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

RIP in peace Dean Ambrose career


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

This is how Chicago should have been, good job Brooklyn!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is Dean going to attack him or ask him to slow dance?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

This crowd.....is....AMAZING!

RAW IS BROOKLYN


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> RIP in peace Dean Ambrose career


Just ask Zack Ryder on what happened to him for teaming up with Cena


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Stop leeching, you prick fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

How long is this guy gonna get booed outta the building and still come out playing the hero? This fucking company....


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Cena knows how to work the crowd to bad he has such a horrible gimmick.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuck. Off.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

If they are cheering him by the end of this promo I may blow my brains out.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


> Along with the cancer you got from that Adam Rose segment?
> 
> Yeesh. I'd hate to be you.


Rough fucking night, man.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The Shovel is out guys, enjoy him while you can :cena2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I like this Cena


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

This just seems like WWE haven't anything planned so just sent the two out to fill some time.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

I fucking hate it I HATE IT whenever he gets booed and he thanks them and calls them raucous.

You pandering slithering worm.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL at "JOHN CENA" sucks during his theme...Cena loves to kiss ass


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So no apology? Yeah, there's your good guy kiddies.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

John Cena's outfit does not match


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That made no sense John!


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

*fuuuuuuuuuuccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkk oooooooooooofffffffffffffffff cccccceeeeeeeennnnnaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

OMG Ambroses face when Cena used Ambroses name to get a pop. Someone gif. that and make it part of this forum forever! :


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Neither do we Dean :ambrose


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my God, Cena...please fuck off.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:cena3 You hate me and like Ambrose? Well that's great! I agree with you!

fpalm


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'll be shocked if this storyline doesn't end with Ambrose discovering that he "respects" Cena and the two of them becoming bffs.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Ambrose is owning this segment.

:mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And where were you Cena when that was happening to Ambrose?


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

It was fun while it lased. Someone get the pic of Cena's face shopped onto Rollins for the eulogy.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

You mean since that guy last year Cena?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I want Ambrose to cock punt the fucking shit out of that douchebag. 

Just rip his fucking head off Dean!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't think it was 5 weeks, Jawn


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

checkcola said:


> John Cena's outfit does not match


lol I was just thinking that as well.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Ambrose has a bigger presence than Cena


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> :cena3 You hate me and like Ambrose? Well that's great! I agree with you!
> 
> fpalm


Rise Above Self-Respect :cena4


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

fpalm at cena seriously, this is horrible, 

Cena with the golden shovel


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Drop his ass, Dean.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ambrose gives no fucks, leaving Cena to face the authority alone :lmao


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Kick his ass Dean!!!!!!!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Don't give Cena a reason not to like you.

:berried


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

so the promo from smackdown


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Cena stealing ambrose lines

Tool


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Just noticed the Eric the Midget sign.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't do it, Dean. Or you might wind up :buried


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Holy shit, how are they going to let Cena bury Ambrose. 

If that was Austin. Soon as Cena said 'I'll drop your as...' Austin would have went to blows on Cena, knocked him to the ground and started stomping a mud hole into Cena. 


Oh hell yea :austin


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That's Cena's third new shirt in a month?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Everytime Cena is on my tv I just get queasy...pick a goddamn color scheme.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Anyone see that fuckin mustache in the background?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Ambrose just buried Cena's entire speech :lmao


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I guess this Raw's rating will be 0/10
But Ambrose saved us so 5/10


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Why dont WWE ADvertise Cena as Cancer, and if we donate, we can cure him??


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

"Don't give me a reason not to like you." So Cena is basically ripping off Ambrose's promos now?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

checkcola said:


> John Cena's outfit does not match


It's like when a parent lets their child dress in whatever they want, so they just randomly choose red yellow grey pink black and green.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Crowd solidly behind Ambrose. Cena's gonna whine behind Ambrose's back to Vince for overshadowing him, I can see it now.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I love you, Ambrose.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

"Don't give me a reason not to like you or you'll be buried."


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Coney Island for Nathan's Hotdogs Yay


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

LOL! He leavivg his ass.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

THE GOAT


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Cena will bury Ambrose since it's threatening his spot lol.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Awful. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Dean Ambrose is out folks! :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:lmao wtf was that sign with the image of someone in a wheelchair with balloons?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuck everything.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dean just pandered and turned heel in the same sentence


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

ZERO reaction to Ambrose from the crowd


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh snap! Cena what did you do?! :lol


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Cena in a 3-1 handicap match? This crowd is going to love that main event.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Wait, did he just take the night off?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dean Ambrose is completely justified in telling Cena to fuck off. 

Also, 3 hours of Dean's day at Cony Island >>>>>> The standard Raw. 

Can we see that please?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ambrose :lol:lol


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

BOW BEFORE YOUR TITTY MASTER


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Don't tell me his leaving and won't be back for the main event


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Ambrose chilling while Cena gets slaughtered :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wut.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh no! Cena is without a tag team partner! How will he survive?!


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Best possible response to a Cena promo. Get the hell out of there.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

RR logo looks like a ripoff of the hardy's logo


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Screw The Cena Kids, Explicit Violence is coming your way


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So Ambrose is going to Coney Island?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Ambrose just buried Cena's entire speech :lmao



Finally someone no selling Cena's ass :maury


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Lol Ambrose :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't even tell me Reigns is coming back this early


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

God, just clean his clock Dean.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So Ambrose walks out. I'd love to see the people who think we're getting an Ambrose/Rollins match now. Cena is definitely burying him.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose with dat Renee Young Metrocard :ambrose


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> ZERO reaction to Ambrose from the crowd


Fuck off. You're either a troll or deaf.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

I suppose Cena will get a beatdown (or him overcoming the odds and eventually getting a beatdown) in the handicap match, and Dean to the rescue?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Frieza said:


> Cena in a 3-1 handicap match? This crowd is going to love that main event.


Ambrose to make the save at the end and Ambrose/Cena stare down to close Raw. Bet.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

International Incident :lol


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Ambrose just dropped the mic and gave no fucks like a boss.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> ZERO reaction to Ambrose from the crowd


No.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Don't even tell me Reigns is coming back this early


Has to just be a promo to remind you he's alive.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> Oh no! Cena is without a tag team partner! How will he survive?!


:vince Another chance for him to overcome the odds?!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Can we please have some god damn Mizdow already?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

KINGPIN said:


> Oh no! Cena is without a tag team partner! How will he survive?!



A certain duck face, arm jacking off, cousin of The Rock is there tonight :reigns


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

These budget Cuts for Leprechaun better be worth it..


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> :lmao wtf was that sign with the image of someone in a wheelchair with balloons?


I literally missed the end of that segment as had rewound my sky to look at that sign lol


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So Ambrose walks out. I'd love to see the people who think we're getting an Ambrose/Rollins match now. Cena is definitely burying him.


Even when it's good, it's bad.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:lol


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I love that Ambrose just let Cena wallow in his own self-importance.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Batz said:


> I suppose Cena will get a beatdown (or him overcoming the odds and eventually getting a beatdown) in the handicap match, and Dean to the rescue?


Or maybe he will just stand there........


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Finally someone no selling Cena's ass :maury


But isn't this all scripted?


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Cena either going to find a tag team partner or he's going to overcome the odds.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Funny how Ambrose is an anti-heroic face but told Cena right to his face that he's not gonna help him in their tag match tonight, whereas John Boy has been a clean-cut boyscout for nearly a decade and left Ambrose high and dry without any warning in their tag match last week just because of Rollins' mere presence.

Renee better make sure she has her shoes on so Dean-O won't be lonely while checking out Coney Island.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cena's reaction












Cena is the fucking best. THE.FUCKING.BEST!
*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The crowd reacts with apathy when a guy they want to back is positioned as heel against Cena. WWE, can't you just allow someone to get over without compromising everything for the sake of Cena?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Frieza said:


> Cena in a 3-1 handicap match? This crowd is going to love that main event.


Overcome the odds :cena3 :cole


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So we are going to ignore the threat Cena just threw at Ambrose which Ambrose didn't even react to. 

Steve Austin would have not done nothing if someone said they would kick his ass in any second. 


COme on folks. You know Austin would have fucked someone on the mic up for talking that type of trash to his face. 


Cena just insulted Ambrose. 


and Ambrose just walked away.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Ambrose Legit just getting the fuck out of there, that is honestly the best possible outcome of that promo, just stay the fuck away from Cena, don't get involved, don't fued, don't have a match, don't even acknowledge he exists, it will only serve to doom you.


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

Ok, i'm sold, all hail king ambrose!!! It is awesome...just awesome


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, I loved how Ambrose played Cena off and said basically fuck you, I'm out.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Loved Cena's reaction. "What? You can't do that. We have a match."

His face was priceless :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cena to pin Kane/Rollins/Orton on top of each other to Overcome The odd and Prove to Ambrose he didn't need him :cena7


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> So we are going to ignore the threat Cena just threw at Ambrose which Ambrose didn't even react to.
> 
> Steve Austin would have not done nothing if someone said they would kick his ass in any second.
> 
> ...


Ambrose isn't Austin. He's supposed to be unpredictable. Ambrose's character basically doesn't give a damn about John Cena, to him Cena is just an obstacle between him and Seth Rollins.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

gamegenie said:


> So we are going to ignore the threat Cena just threw at Ambrose which Ambrose didn't even react to.
> 
> Steve Austin would have not done nothing if someone said they would kick his ass in any second.
> 
> ...


Ambrose isn't Austin though.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

DarkStark said:


> *Cena's reaction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol you Cena fans are pathetic! Ambrose owned Cena's burying ass. Respect that! Even you mods like this shit factor of wrestling.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aficionado said:


> Even when it's good, it's bad.


Nothing that involves John Cena is ever completely positive, he's a plague to EVERYONE who gets near him.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Do you really need to replay something I just saw before the commercial break?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope we get two segments showing Ambrose eating hotdogs.....


....






.....




in slow motion*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Would it kill Jerry Lawler to wear a fucking suit like everyone else that works there?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A recap of what we just seen fpalm

:cole


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ambroses hair is magically dry now?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dean got to the train that fast LOL


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah lets just fuck off from Raw and just follow Dean to Cony Island. I would much rather watch that.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That woman pulling her kid to her as Dean walked by.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

OH wow they are actually showing him on the train :::::::


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao yeah fucking right


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

you JUST got this footage? Bullshit.

I call bullshit.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

He really got on the train though holy shit :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This motherfucker :lmao

:lmao
:lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMFAO


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Ambrose with dem sun glasses :ambrose


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:smokey2 This horrible pre-taped footage.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Fucking Ambrose :maury


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

checkcola said:


> WWE, can't you just allow someone to get over without compromising everything for the sake of Cena?


It's not just for Cena. It's also for Reigns. They know he's coming back soon. They want Ambrose to get over, but not TOO over.

AMBROSE ON A TRAIN! :mark:


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

lmao he's just too good.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:LOL


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol

BAWSE!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That dude was staring at the camera pretty hard.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

wow they got Dean on camera leaving on the subway


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

They show him on the subway lol.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Dean

Typical HHH troll


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Brooklyn are now booing the Bella's lmfao, Brooklyn, i live for you lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ambrose dead ass flat left Cena! :lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:LOL


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

:lol :lol :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

It's pre-taped. His hair was magically all dry.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ambrose will probably be back to save Cena at the very end.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DarkStark said:


> *I hope we get two segments showing Ambrose eating hotdogs.....
> 
> 
> ....
> ...



I bet you will GIF that bad boy


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Lol Ambrose has literally left the building.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Taking the Q on atlantic ave


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol HHH.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So you guys are actually happy with this solution? Ambrose just walking away. 

Instead of Kicking Cena's ass. Man what has happened to you WWE fans. :|


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Triple H trollin' the shit out of Cena hahahahahahaha!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Apparently Ambrose has watched wrestling the past 10 years and getting the fuck away from Cena


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And utter dickbag HHH comes to make the show complete.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

He'll be back at the end of the show to save Cena and Cena and Ambrose will hold each other's hands up high to end the show. :fuckthis


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Triple H rocking the chinstrap beard with no hair combo. SWAG.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Bluewolf said:


> you JUST got this footage? Bullshit.
> 
> I call bullshit.


ofc pre recorded lol Dem continuity errors with his hair doh hjahaaha


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Yeah lets just fuck off from Raw and just follow Dean to Cony Island. I would much rather watch that.


Agreed.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

cl_theo said:


> DarkStark said:
> 
> 
> > *Cena's reaction
> ...


Holy meltdown.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DarkStark said:


> *I hope we get two segments showing Ambrose eating hotdogs.....
> 
> 
> ....
> ...


Ambrose eats a hotdog will be a youtube hit


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

HE'S ON THE SUBWAY TRAIN! :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Cena can you stop ruining segments by being yourself? Christ. Be something else. Anything you can think of. Just stop being yourself.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

All Coney Island's titties bout to be mastered


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

HHH and Ambrose :lol:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fabulous troll. God damn :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HHH is still such a good heel.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

BRIE MODE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not the biggest Trips fan but that last line :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol HHH

Back to the ring......WTF?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:lmao what is this shit.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

What the fuck is this fuckery now.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WHAT IS THIS FUCKERY? One arm match? :ti


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Velcro. That ought to hold her.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Trips trolling.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Now what is this fuckery?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Please shit on this match NY :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

LOL Triple H just trolled the crap out of Cena


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Cena is getting rekt by everyone tonight. Such a good time to be alive.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Brie in a match with one hand tied behind her back


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao Trolling H at his finest

:lmao Brie gets the jobber entrance


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Summer Rae. <3

Dem legs being put to good use. bama4



LigerJ81 said:


> Cena to pin Kane/Rollins/Orton on top of each other to Overcome The odd and Prove to Ambrose he didn't need him :cena7


Vince and Dunn backstage:


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

The crowd don't give a shit of the Bellas!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> So you guys are actually happy with this solution? Ambrose just walking away.
> 
> Instead of Kicking Cena's ass. Man what has happened to you WWE fans. :|


It's called storyline progression. Go with it.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Crowd about to destroy this match.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Everyone, let's pray.


OH, Lords of wrestling, Macho Man, Mister Perfect and Ultimate Warrior, please let the authority destroy john cena to the point where he needs to retire. Tonight.

Amen.


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

The most impressive parts of this Raw are how good Steph and Nikki's racks are looking tonight


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Rose annoys me. Divas except for Paige annoy me (Fox still perty tho). Roman's booking annoys me. Cesaro's burial annoys me. BNB in the midcard annoys me.


And Ambrose just annoys the fuck out of me. And I'm the only person on the forum who thinks this apparently.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

NOBODY CARES ABOUT DIVAS MATCHES

Hello Stephanie are you listening?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That ass on Nikki Bellla :homer


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

At least Layla is at ringside


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

dat /trollface


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Dat ass on Nikki


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

HHH you rock.

Please tell me we will follow ambrose to coney island, PLEASE.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> :lmao Trolling H at his finest
> 
> :lmao Brie gets the jobber entrance


Hopefully that means we don't have to hear her music tonight. Odds are she's probably winning this somehow though.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Derek Jeter chants :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Derek jeter chant :lol


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> So you guys are actually happy with this solution? Ambrose just walking away.
> 
> Instead of Kicking Cena's ass. Man what has happened to you WWE fans. :|


Have you watched WWE in the last 10 years? You go after Cena, you end-up beaten.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice to see Summer


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Summer Rae :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DEREK JETER CHANT

:lmao

Dem YANKS.


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

Funny how ambrose got on the train and no one asked him an autogrAph or a photo...what a jobber XD


... Just kidding,


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What are they chanting?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

What is the crowd chanting?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

KingLobos said:


> NOBODY CARES ABOUT DIVAS MATCHES
> 
> Hello Stephanie are you listening?


It's a real shame you have a woman executive and the Diva product is this bad. fpalm


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Derek Jeter chant


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

The hell they chanting?


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Are they chanting Derek Jeter? LMFAO


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

That Derek Jeter chant though ;D


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Just noticed that is summer rae and not rosa....


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

But that Cena/Ambrose segment was weird. First tiem I've ever seen someone completely no-sell a Cena promo like that.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

With an arm tied behind her back. Are you serious?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Lol at the Derek Jeter chant.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Brie did it again...Won a match that Nikki couldn't do


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Say what you will about Summer's face but her body is so fucking hot.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Please wwe kill this shit


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

BBRRRRRRRRREIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmoooooooooooooooooooooooooooddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

World's Best said:


> And Ambrose just annoys the fuck out of me. And I'm the only person on the forum who thinks this apparently.


I used to find him annoying at times. He was my least favorite of the Shield. But the guy has really grown on me in the last few months. Love him.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

finalnight said:


> HHH is still such a good heel.


Heel? What he said was supposed to make us hate him?

I LOVE IT LOL


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I think they are chanting Yes because the match is over.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

what was that chant?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Two weeks in a row. :lmao

she has balls for trying that with a smark crowd. but it worked.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

She does the chant so awkwardly lol. That's how she probably does it doggy style.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Derek Jeter chants... :lol

Seriously, I can't stand Jeter, but it's still funny.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Summer. D:

Good job being useless as usual, Layla. :jay


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Brie stealing ....errr keeping Daniels spirit going


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Fuck off Brie


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Fuck off Brie


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This is EXACTLY how last week's fuckery ended :lmao. Very original, WWE creative.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Jackin the chant to get a pop again :banderas


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mizdow


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Fabulous troll. God damn :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol and as soon as she stops the yes chant crowd caring completely stops caring at all


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Brie just took the yes chant, something epic and inspiring, and took it to an over the top level that would make anime fans cringe.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Brie leeching off her husband with that Yes! chant.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Sandow is a God.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kane staring at that fruit basket like it's a monster.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Brie can't een much do the Yes chant correct.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Why did Brie have her arm tied behind her back? Was that an announced stipulation before the match? Did I miss something? :russo


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Holy fuck Brie stop stealing your husband's thunder.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Oh Velcro. That ought to hold her.


You'd be surprised at how effective Velcro is in restra....I've said too much.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Do they have to do backstage segments in the same room all the time. I hate that backdrop. Just use a lockeroom for god sake.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Sandow :lol


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Hahahhaa oh this shit kills me every time.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA Sandow turns shit to gold


----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


What's Sean Bean got to do with this?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Difference between a stunt double and a shadow


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Fruit basket? What?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Miz and Damien Sandow will never cease to entertain.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Brie Bondage shirt would fucking sell....aint gonna lie.*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sandow slaying me yet again. :lmao

Good to see how well the Rogaine has helped him so far.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAOM


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Mizdow the GOAT


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> dat /trollface


:lol


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Sandow, making shit into gold as usual.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm loving Miz/Sandow. They're good TV! :jay2


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't think Sandow copying Miz will get old.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Really hoping we get more Ambrose segments tonight. That guy has so much potential to be the face of the fucking company one day.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

NO FRUIT FOR YOU


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Getting bored of Sheamus just being the guy who kicks people in the face. Might be time to add something to the character.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Tough it out, Sandow, your day will come.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Jarsy1 said:


> Fuck off Brie





JamesK said:


> Fuck off Brie


Back to back the same thought :lmao


Also Damien kills it again..


----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

cl_theo said:


> Lol you Cena fans are pathetic! Ambrose owned Cena's burying ass. Respect that! Even you mods like this shit factor of wrestling.


You flog.

:smokey2


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Can we match up Miz with someone other than Shaemus, please?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Can't wait for Gametoo's thread about Daniel Bryan....der I mean Brie's "pop"


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## raisingfalcon (Oct 3, 2014)

summer was squashed


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Is it me or is Triple H being extra clever tonight? :trips2


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm cranky but now Kane is screwing over the heel Miz? This is part of my problem with Authority figures, it's tough to keep them aligned one way or another. Occasionally they have to make a rational decision or just do their job by booking the show.

The MNF game is on its way to becoming a blowout so I guess I'll be flipping back and forth.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can anybody tell me what happened during the Mizdow/Miz segment? My TV cut off.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Frieza said:


> Getting bored of Sheamus just being the guy who kicks people in the face. Might be time to add something to the character.


WWE doesn't like adding things to characters. They lay the foundation then never follow up.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Frieza said:


> Getting bored of Sheamus just being the guy who kicks people in the face. Might be time to add something to the character.



Sheamus is Kane's Untdwrtakah, playa


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania rolls on! :vince2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jarsy1 said:


>


I'm pretty sure he stole that :stephenA3


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

With all this backstage matchmaking, do they go into any show with actual plans not including Cena/Ambrose/Authority?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Maelstrom21 said:


> I'm cranky but now Kane is screwing over the heel Miz? This is part of my problem with Authority figures, it's tough to keep them aligned one way or another. Occasionally they have to make a rational decision or just do their job by booking the show.
> 
> The MNF game is on its way to becoming a blowout so I guess I'll be flipping back and forth.


Well Miz insulted HHH last week so why would The Authority be nice to him this week?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

SWAGGS!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Is it me or is Natalyas voice a little manly . . .. . . . .


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey a Swagger appearance on Raw

#fact


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Swagger Time


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice shiner, Thwagger!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

We, the people!


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Yay here comes Swagger


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Thwagger! He's heeere!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

TYSON KIDD GETTING RAW TIME :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I couldn't believe my eyes when they showed Dean at the subway station, i mean its almost against their religion to show outside shit anymore. Unless Renee Young is interviewing you or you''re talking to the authority backstage thats the only shit you see when we're not in the ring.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lets go Tyson!!!!!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lol, I clicked on Yahoo, and trending at #10 right now is CM Punk.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yay! More using "reality" shows to build wrestling storylines! 

WooHoo!


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Swagger win!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

lol if tyson wins ...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Yessssss!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Tyson Kidd should win this match. FACT.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Swagger left Zeb hanging


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Tyson!!!1


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Swagger has one of the best themes ever.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

What happened to Swaggers eye? And Tyson Kidd back on Raw?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, Tyson got him really good in the eye, on main event, last week.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Damn I got to take a shit and the bella stuff are already over!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger's ideal husband vs. Nattie's husband. :hayden3


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Fruit basket? What?


Ashley Remington to debut for WWE tonight confirmed!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Tyson Kidd is awesome

FACT


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Love that Swagger theme!


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I would be surprise if Kidd wins this one


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Tyson Kidd is from the crappy era of no gimmick, and first and last names. AWFUL.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Tyson Kidd is FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Lmao , im starting to like Tyson


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Swags shirt looks like something somebody's CAW would wear on WWE 2K14


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Swagger time! Don't be losing to someone on Total Divas.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Tyson going for the high five! lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well at least they are using a decent wrestling match to promote TD this week


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

They really should have an NXT match with Neville and Zayn tonight. This crowd would eat it up


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Tyson Kidd is from the crappy era of no gimmick, and first and last names. AWFUL.


Otherwise known as this era?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Jack Thwagger's ideal husband vs. Nattie's husband. :hayden3


:lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I know Tyson wont win, but still will suck when this clumsy retard wins.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> Lol, I clicked on Yahoo, and trending at #10 right now is CM Punk.


Impact. When will your fave?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tyson Kidd is amazing in the ring #FACT


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Tyson Kidd "young man" :cole


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I've taken a real liking to Tyson Kidd lately.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Swagger milking that *we the people" chant for all its worth.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Tyson deserves a push.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Swagger wins!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That was an ugly as hell finish. Decent otherwise.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

how has the crowd been tonight? Can't believe they are in NYC and I completely forgot to get tickets. Haven't watched wrestling in a month ... plus wouldn't think a RAW would be as exciting as a ppv or house show.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> Tyson going for the high five! lol


:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Tyson pls :[


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Is natty a heel by association?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

God, Swagger looks so Big in front of Tyson


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> Lol, I clicked on Yahoo, and trending at #10 right now is CM Punk.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That was actually a half decent match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nattie should be ashamed of herself. Awful wife...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nattie didn't help Tyson there, time for a divorce, Fact


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:jbl Is he trying to tag Nattie in?

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> Impact. When will your fave?


What?


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

The only guys Swagger beats are jobbers.

Eater of jobbers.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Swaggs with the win!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

It's ok Nattie, you'll be losing on Raw before long again too.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

KingLobos said:


> Tyson Kidd is from the crappy era of no gimmick, and first and last names. AWFUL.


I would have agreed a couple of months ago but he actually has some depth to his character now that he's spent some time in NXT.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Tyson Kidd is amazing in the ring #FACT



He's quite good and could probably get over on ring work alone but lacks a personality or any notable look. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Even tho my boy Tyson lost he made it on RAW tonight! FACT!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

EDGE!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> Tyson deserves a push.


Couldn't agree more. Kidd is so entertaining, he should be running the mid card right now. 

"What a dork chop" :mark:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't like Kidd losing to Swagger. FACT.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

aRE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME I MISSED SWAGGER'S MATCH?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

EDGE :mark:


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Edge and Christian on raw and then after raw on the network


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

E+C :mark:


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Raw now keeping that NXT storyline going.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Edge & Christian


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

I miss Edge.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Edge & Christian?!?!?! I would watch that. 

I miss the hair though.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I miss AE Edge and Christian. The tag team version and the Brood version.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Heel Tyson Kidd is pretty great. I'm legitimately surprised that he's found a character that works.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Kidd. If only Nattie had gotten the hell out of the way (preferably by going back into the kitchen). +1 to Tyson for selling the ankle lock by taking off his shoe and tending to his ankle.

DAT E&C CAMEO. <3


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Can't the E&C show just replace the last 90 minutes of Raw


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Edge and Christian


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

E&C look like Sam & Dean Winchester rip-offs


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Well it IS under 10 dollars


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Disappointed with the lack of a 5 second pose there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> aRE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME I MISSED SWAGGER'S MATCH?


:maury :maury


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bigg Hoss said:


> aRE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME I MISSED SWAGGER'S MATCH?


How did you miss it?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I hope Reigns get booed.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Kidd always sells the ankle lock awesomely, tbh.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## EdgeHead 4 Life (Sep 5, 2014)

EDGE!!! That instantly makes this Raw passable with me!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bigg Hoss said:


> aRE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME I MISSED SWAGGER'S MATCH?


 
Hate to be this guy, but...

FACT


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

TripleG said:


> That was actually a half decent match.


Kidd is easily top 10 in ring talent in WWE maybe top 5. His NXT run is the best in the company right now behind only Dean.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

How does it feel to see your husband tap out like a bitch and give up in front of you, Natalie. I'm always available if you want a real man.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Kidd should slap Nattie and WWE can play an angle off on how the NFL is going through all the domestic abuse scandals right now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They totally ripped off the spider man logo with Reigns. Fact.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> How did you miss it?


I WENT TO DO THE DISHES BECAUSE IT WAS A BRIE MATCH AND I CAME BACK AND HEARD SWAGGER'S MUSIC AND SAW TYSON SELLING THE ANKLE LOCK. :cry

DAMN MY TIMIMG


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Edge. :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Edge & Christan. :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I didn't think christian was still with the WWE.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

It would be nice if we had Edge and Christian for commentary.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


:lmao


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


>


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Catsaregreat said:


> Kidd should slap Nattie and WWE can play an angle off on how the NFL is going through all the domestic abuse scandals right now.


Don't give them ideas


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*THE MAN IS BACK*


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> They totally ripped off the spider man logo with Reigns. Fact.


:agree:


----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I WENT TO DO THE DISHES BECAUSE IT WAS A BRIE MATCH AND I CAME BACK AND HEARD SWAGGER'S MUSIC AND SAW TYSON SELLING THE ANKLE LOCK. :cry
> 
> DAMN MY TIMIMG


Serves you right for not watching Divas :vince2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I WENT TO DO THE DISHES BECAUSE IT WAS A BRIE MATCH AND I CAME BACK AND HEARD SWAGGER'S MUSIC AND SAW TYSON SELLING THE ANKLE LOCK. :cry
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN MY TIMIMG



Well look at the positive here, you didn't have to see the Brie match


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I WENT TO DO THE DISHES BECAUSE IT WAS A BRIE MATCH AND I CAME BACK AND HEARD SWAGGER'S MUSIC AND SAW TYSON SELLING THE ANKLE LOCK. :cry
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN MY TIMIMG



:maury :LOL :lel :booklel :lol :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Shit, seeing screencaps from Swagger's entrance. So Cesaro did give him a black eye on main event. Ouch.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Catsaregreat said:


> Kidd should slap Nattie and WWE can play an angle off on how the NFL is going through all the domestic abuse scandals right now.


Worst idea ever in the history of Earth.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> Don't give them ideas


That idea would actually be an improvement on what we've seen these last several weeks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Farmer's Only.com? :lol


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Dammit, we missed out on an Edge vs Christian fued.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I WOULD MARK THE FUCK OUT IF THEY GOT CHRISLEY AS A GUEST HOST FOR RAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

Swagger is back to his place, unfortunately...at the end the real americans "flopped" badly


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Got it from his cousin


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Yay time for Roman


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sup, babygurl.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Roman Reigns smark pop.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Roman taking a page out of his cousin The Rocks' book.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Roman Rains! With a chance of meatballs!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Robopromo is here, ima go piss and grab a drink.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Do not give one single fuck about this guy


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

That reaction could have been much worse.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Via Satellite, 

First the logo

Now Rocks schtick . . . . . .


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol the sound on my USA network just went out, and just in time

Just like his cousin taught him, Via Satellite


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> aRE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME I MISSED SWAGGER'S MATCH?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This show has had some really good shit and some absolute shit, shit. It's right down the middle for me now. Longest I've stuck around for a show in fucking weeks.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The girl almost behind Cole could get it.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Via Satellite like The Rock :rock


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Man, I really hope Cancer doesn't ruin those titties behind Cole.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Reigns channeling his cousin. Via Satellite.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Live via satellite.... Backstage


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> aRE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME I MISSED SWAGGER'S MATCH?


And he won, too. Like Nattie, you're a terrible support system for your husbando.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Via satellite? What? Is he The Rock now?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Roman time


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Gotta love that generic black background.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So Todd Chrisley... There's no way those kids are his. He seems like the type to gag and cry at the sight of a nude woman.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Reigns!


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Lmao, Reign waiting on pops. Even 2 minutes of him talking is cringeworthy.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

In Brooklyn (Looks the camera side, winks)


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Okay....


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

That's it? :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Uh. Alrighty.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

U CAN BELEE DAT


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Roman Lame.......... fpalm


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

WHAT A REACTION FOR THE FUTURE FACE OF THE COMPANY :cole


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That was the most awkward thing i've ever seen


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Already dropped a cheap pop.... Ugh.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

That's it? Lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it just me or did it seem like that was a taped interview where Cole just doing his lines live but Reigns was on tape


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"Counting the days down..." to a Rumble win fpalm


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Before commercial "Roman Reigns live"

actual segment "Roman Reigns live....via satellite" LOL


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Turn Roman heel by having him do the Get Well Roman schtick Orton did a few years back :lmao

That was underwhelming . . . .


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Are 
You 
SHITTING
ME?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Dat Reigns promo.

Captivating. Truly!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

....that was it?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Promo of the year blee dat.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Another terrible promo from Roman.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Was that it? for real? LMFAO, why advertise that? hahahaha


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

That's it? The fuck was the point of that?


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Lmfao is that it? :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Dat Kindergarten speech from Reigns 

uttahere


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Sup, babygurl.


Sup Amber?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Cena 2.0


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

No fucks given from the crowd :ti


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Reigns appearing live via satellite. He must be the next Rock.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

They actually showed PPV footage?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOLOL That was it!?!?

Reigns had two fucking lines and he fucked one of them up. What an amazing appearance from the future of the company! LULZ


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Is that the update?

That seemed unnecessary but ok.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

That was not a interview :lol


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Reigns looks like he's ready to go !!!!!!

Why ? because hes able to sit in a chair?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

You can definitely tell this guy's The Rock's cousin. Making appearances via satellite.


----------



## Aecen (Oct 1, 2013)

Reigns just oozing with charisma


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The sound on my USA network seriously went out, what did he even say?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

That's it? :lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

hes inexplicably bad on the mic. what in the world was that?


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

The Reigns interview in a nutshell: ''And uh, and uh, and uh *awkward pause* ''and uh, and uh, and uh''


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

That interview would be the worst segment of the night, but yeah, them two old bags got that beat by a galaxy.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh come on now commercials


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Well that was a big waste of time. Why didn't that just go up on the website? Or have him on the weekly sit down interview? FFS


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

gaz0301 said:


> Is that the update?
> 
> That seemed unnecessary but ok.


Eh they're just trying to keep him relevant while he's injured.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Raw would instantly be a little better if we actually had our WWE champion there every week Brock Lesnar. Dude has the sweetest deal ever, shows up on Raw twice in maybe 2 months and wrestlers only on the big ppvs and gets paid a fortune.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> The sound on my USA network seriously went out, what did he even say?


Really nothing. They could have just done an update without him and it'd be the same.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm sure they did the interview via satellite because I doubt Roman is cleared to travel right after emergency surgery. But my god that was so pointless to do.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Benoit sighting


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Dean would rather go to Coney Island at 10pm and get stabbed by a homeless man , than watch John Cena wrestle


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Brother's of Destruction!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Reigns is pretty terrible.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Arrive 

comercial

leave


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's kinda crazy how much Rollins and Ambrose hid his weaknesses.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> God Raw would instantly be a little better if we actually had our WWE champion there every week Brock Lesnar. Dude has the sweetest deal ever, shows up on Raw twice in maybe 2 months and wrestlers only on the big ppvs and gets paid a fortune.


Blame WWE, they choose his dates now.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice cue card reading though.To be fair his promo skills have improved :lmao


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

autechrex said:


> They actually showed PPV footage?


Yeah, that was a bit weird. They usually do slideshows when recapping PPV's.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If Reigns is truly Cena 2.0 he'll return by next week and no sell that injury.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> You can definitely tell this guy's The Rock's cousin. Making appearances via satellite.


:lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

"Just so the WWE Universe doesn't forget me, I'm going to appear and say two lines that really don't mean anything"


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> "Counting the days down..." to a Rumble win fpalm


:reigns2


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> God Raw would instantly be a little better if we actually had our WWE champion there every week Brock Lesnar. Dude has the sweetest deal ever, shows up on Raw twice in maybe 2 months and wrestlers only on the big ppvs and gets paid a fortune.


Usually I'd advocate for Brock not being on every RAW, but the product is seriously lacking right now. Almost unbearable to watch.

But SlaterGator killing it on the APP. :lol


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

WWE can't even keep interest in stars like Bryan, Lesnar and Reigns up enough to not have to remind people of them with Diva feuds and satellite interviews. It's almost an advertisement that what they're doing is filler while they wait until they have their cash cows available.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


>



Dat obsession. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

i can't get over how bad that segment was. this is the future? good christ.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Roman Reigns is complete ass. He's dull as fucking dishwater and yet this company wants him to be the guy. No way in fuck will the fans accept that, not after what we've seen from Ambrose.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> The sound on my USA network seriously went out, what did he even say?


"Uhhh, Uhhh.. BELE DAT!" :reigns


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:lmao

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519298105846411264


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Rather see Nikki in a tight dress than Roman.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


>


:lmao Love it! The funny pictures thread is gonna be full of Ambrose memes this week!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Warrior Words!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Blame WWE, they choose his dates now.


They shouldn't have to choose dates, if Lesnar is champion, Lesnar should want to be on TV every week.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mann, Warrior sounds like Ryback.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Amber B said:


> It's kinda crazy how much Rollins and Ambrose hid his weaknesses.


It was actually pretty easy. Let him just say 3 words and have the hot tags. It's crazy how good they made him look to the point where people think he is better than Dean or Seth.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nicky Midss said:


> i can't get over how bad that segment was. this is the future? good christ.


Nope the future opened RAW


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ah fuck.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh fucking hell.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Nicky Midss said:


> i can't get over how bad that segment was. this is the future? good christ.


Just says so much about his character, or lack of it. Little to no substance. Shame really.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

That Warrior promo is really one of the best in terms of meaning...gets me every time.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Los Matadores? The fuck did they do to get on TV, go back to superstars.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome clip with Warrior's speech voiced over!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

It surely can't get any worse fro...I take it back! I'm sorry! Don't do this!!


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

These guys are a still a thing? Does this mean we're going to see Hornswoggle tonight?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

RAW fucking sucks lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its pretty sad with all the unused talent the wWE has this loser El Torito is wrestling


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rey Mysterio is the bull.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> They shouldn't have to choose dates, if Lesnar is champion, Lesnar should want to be on TV every week.


Fuck that. If I could get days off work and get paid why the fuck would I wanna be there?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> Nope the future opened RAW


Not if Vince has anything to say about it.

Well, chalk this segment up as a loss.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Didn't JBL hate this tag team when they first appeared?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ah here we go, just when you think it can't get any worse, BRING OUT THE MIDGETS!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dat theme.


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

well you weren't actually expecting 2 decent raws in a row, right?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

El Torito, the only guy CM Punk put over on his way out


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

SLATERS GONE SLATE SONNNN

make way for the GOAT


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Los Matadores? The fuck did they do to get on TV, go back to superstars.


Apparently, they're not good enough for Raw...but El Torito is. :faint:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Slater Gater! :mark: GOAT tag team.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Tito, you can finally hold your head up high.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WHY?
Stop it.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Are we seriously getting el torito vs the gator?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Torito competing?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

To think the night couldn't get worse... fpalm


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

What is this.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Fucking Vince and his humor


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh my :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brooklyn gives no fucks about any of these clowns.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh fuck, this match again? What did we do to deserve this?


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

That Slater Gator entrance was fucking froot.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Vince finds this shit funny. fpalm


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

This is going to be good...Bull vs Gator


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

JTG back on RAW. :ti :zayn3

:ti


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

mini gator? lol?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

WWE is fucking my insides in every direction right now with this shit.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Love it. :banderas :banderas


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Not if Vince has anything to say about it.
> 
> Well, chalk this segment up as a loss.


In Vinces eyes The Bunny is the future fpalm


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

THIS IS FUNNY DAMMIT :vince5


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Fucking stupid shit.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:ajscream Holy fuckin hell


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> It was actually pretty easy. Let him just say 3 words and have the hot tags. It's crazy how good they made him look to the point where people think he is better than Dean or Seth.


And this is the reason people don't like him and quickly turned on him. He was covered for by the other two and is supposed to be the top star out of all three. If they weren't pushing him so hard, but keeping him in the midcard to develop him more and build up his character, he wouldn't be disliked by so many on here.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Vince finds this shit funny. fpalm



this is how this match is going to end.













And I was right LOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Prehistoric animal that's alive today? I thought we already made the Jerry Lawler dinosaur joke.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

RAW IS FILLER.

I've seriously had my eyes on the TV for like 10 minutes total so far. This is bullshit.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SLATER GATOR!!! :mark:

I love how Mini-Gator vs. El Torito is basically a PG version of the horrific crime of animal fighting.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Slater Gater! :mark: GOAT tag team.


Don't get too hyped. It's a midget match. fpalm


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Spagett said:


> well you weren't actually expecting 2 decent raws in a row, right?


I'm waiting for 1.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

At least when raw is truly pure shit all through it i at least can look forward to Bruce Blitz ranting about it later.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

In a way i kind of feel bad for Reigns because 90% of people on earth are just as bad at public speaking as he is but then again we aren't all being propped up for the top position in a Wrestling/Entertainment business :lol 

He is not the fucking future. He'll be a World Champion no doubt but he is not gonna be the top guy ever. He doesn't have ''it''. We all fucking know it. Vince likely just sees some short term $ in him by pushing him hard for a few months. 

Then again he could end up like Orton and keep improving year by year. Either way he isn't the next Cena thankfully.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> They shouldn't have to choose dates, if Lesnar is champion, Lesnar should want to be on TV every week.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I could be watching anything right now...why am I still watching lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

JBLs annoyingly forced commentary again, just fuck off


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

You've got to be kidding me. Keep this stuff on Superstars if you must have it.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

This is when the crowd needs to hijack RAW, this is just fucking stupid.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Man fuck this shit! This shit is so lame.

Brb, gonn watch some CHIKARA.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

So...how long until we see a mini-gobbledygook?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This is sad.grim.pathatic.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

WWE sinks lower and lower each week. They truly have no limits to how low they can sink.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I fucking hate JBL.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm fpalm fpalm A midget in a Bull costume humping a midget in an Alligator costume. THIS is what people want to see!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Still better than that Kathie Lee segment.


----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

Nope. Fuck this. So done with Raw tonight. So fucking done. I'm done. Fuck this shit uttahere

No fucking more.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

At least the midget wrestlers from decades back could work and had talent


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Dammit


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This is stupid :lol


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

This is stupid. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

THIS IS STUPID!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this is stupid chant

love it


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

marvel at this


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"This is stupid" chant.

Yeah.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol this is stupid chant lolololol

god Brooklyn is amazing


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Crowd chanting This is stupid :HA


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Not even the ref gives a fuck anymore.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THIS IS WRESTLING CHANTS


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

The crowd


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

This is Stupid :banderas


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Crowd shitting on the match.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

GOAT crowd


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Brooklyn strikes again!!! yes.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Absolutely embarrassing... Expect the Bunny to come out soon.


Please Brooklyn. Do something.


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Haha this is stupid chant.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I love this crowd.

Bless you Based New York.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

This is stupid chants :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :lmao :lmao :lmao

Also fuck you Jerry


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"THIS IS STUPID!" chant. :jay2

"This is what?!?" VINTAGE Lawler. :jay


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> this is how this match is going to end.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh god. This crowd is just shitting all over this.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

I AM Glacier said:


> Dean would rather go to Coney Island at 10pm and get stabbed by a homeless man , than watch John Cena wrestle


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The crowd is actually making this good :lmao


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Brookyln > Chicago


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, crowd, it is.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Where's Ryback when you need him?

"STUPID!"


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

The fans are shitting all over this match and I love it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lawler: The fans are chanting "This is awesome"


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

:lmao at the Derek Jeter chant


----------



## EdgeHead 4 Life (Sep 5, 2014)

This is embarrassing to watch. If this appeals to you than please go play in traffic


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol the crowd!


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

The crowd rightfully turning on this rubbish.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAO "This is Stupid!!!!"

"Derek Jeter!!"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DE-REK JE-TER


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, that happened


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

checkcola said:


> This is sad.grim.pathatic.


I know. WWE has reached a new low.

Brb, gonna watch that Turtle in CHIKARA.


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

THIS IS STUPID! THIS IS STUPID,


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

These are the moments in wrestling where you hope none of your friends tune into watch, infact we've had two of these moments tonight.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Turned it back just in time to catch this action packed match!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Again why would the WWE put this match on in a smarky city like new york?


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

RE2PECT


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> JBLs annoyingly forced commentary again, just fuck off


that would be Vince in his ear.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I bet Vince thinks this shit is hilarious. His old senile ass is probably back tehre looking at the monitor going into convulsion from laughter.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You can't pull dumb shit like this in New York and expect them to eat it.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

A Jeter Chant.

LOL


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

HOW HAS NO ONE THOUGHT TO CHANT 'BULLSHIT' YET


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Fuck those guys


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I feel so bad for the guys who performed in this segment.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Vince thinks this is hilarious


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow Reigns is just... well the audience reacted like I expected. Good God if he wins the Rumble, there will chaos in Philly.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Even Cole can't pretend to like this.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Fucking embarrassing. fpalm


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess every time the crowd don't like something they chant Derek Jeter.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Imagine Vince's "haw haw haw" laughing at this, with Kevin Dunn over his shoulder laughing with his teeth sticking out.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol even Cole hated it 

MICHAEL COLE WAS CORRECT ABOUT SOMETHING BEING SHITTIER THAN HE IS


----------



## GordonRamsay (Sep 25, 2014)

fpalm

A midget dressed in an alligator costume and another midget dressed in a bull costume. Anyone in corporate headquarters should be fucking embarrassed.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I love Brooklyn. It's official.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Torito twerking always makes me LMAO. :maury










THE BULL IS TWERKIN', MYGULL! :jbl


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

My guess is Jeter is in attendance lol maybe not who knows...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


> Brookyln > Chicago


Agree 

Derek Jeter chants>CM Punk chants :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> that would be Vince in his ear.


Hence it being forced


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Instead of big show having to apologize they should have just released him


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Derek Jeter! :lmao


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

:vince5 PG Forever!


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

this is stupid needs to catch on.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Well.... that got over well!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

JBL acknowledged the Derek Jeter chants. :Out


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Gojira_Shinigami said:


> :vince5 PG Forever!


That match was G.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Big Show will cry again...


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

This is one of the worst RAWs ever, am I'm pretty tolerant of this program.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> that would be Vince in his ear.


Yup. Vince needs to fuck off and let Triple H/Stephanie take over.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow how many fucking times are we gonna see this? Did wwe actually get some heat from that Russian flag getting torn down? Cause thats what it looks like with them replaying his apology 20 times.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Jericho gets suspended, but Big Show gets a kayfabe slap on the wrist. Okay WWE...


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Fuck this show. I give up.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

And this is where WWE Raw gets turned off. Goodbye. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Torito twerking always makes me LMAO. :maury
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lumpy, quit marking for every single thing on the show, brah.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I can't get over how badly the crowd responded to that. Holy fuck. Good for them though, not eating that shit and actually letting their voices be heard instead of just staying silent like most bored crowds would.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

finalnight said:


> That match was G.


Whoa whoa whoa...there was SOME violence. :genius


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

I missed the Roman Reigns segment, was anything important said? and more importantly, what was the crowds reaction to him?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I find that segment highly insulting to my intelligence Vince.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Nothing like giving an apology when trying to defend your country. Did they really think they could get away with pulling the flag down and letting it hit the ground and then just leaving it there?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> I feel so bad for the guys who performed in this segment.


The Primo's, or whatever the fuck they are called, must be happy they're wearing masks


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Brooklyn might have started something that WWE is absolutely going hate with the "This is Stupid!" chants.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Pacmanboi said:


> This is one of the worst RAWs ever, am I'm pretty tolerant of this program.


Tell me about it. :lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Borias said:


> Oh fuck, this match again? What did we do to deserve this?


I believe their thinking goes a little something like this...

"Next time, when a Batista or Reigns wins the Rumble, you better frakking CHEER... or you'll get more of this. You stupid fans should listen to us. You're the reason why we didn't get the lucrative television contract we deserved."


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Wait, why is Big Show apologising when Lana and Rusev are allowed bash America?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Jericho gets suspended, but Big Show gets a kayfabe slap on the wrist. Okay WWE...


IronClad Contract


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> These are the moments in wrestling where you hope none of your friends tune into watch, infact we've had two of these matches tonight.


I hope your friends didn't see that segment, and I hope your English teacher didn't read that sentence you wrote.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

DG89 said:


> I missed the Roman Reigns segment, was anything important said? and more importantly, what was the crowds reaction to him?


It was very short, he said nothing memorable, and the crowd didn't care.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

How's Raw been so far?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> I find that segment highly insulting to my intelligence Vince.


*insert Vince's Tweet of "speaking their language"*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> I find that segment highly insulting to my intelligence Vince.


It went far beyond just insulting our intelligence


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Mad as fuck I'm sitting through this shitty ass RAW and I missed Swagger's match. :kobe


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

HHHbkDX said:


> Jericho gets suspended, but Big Show gets a kayfabe slap on the wrist. Okay WWE...


When Jericho did it he was breaking the law because he did it in Brazil where it's a crime to do that to their flag.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The crowd's keeping this watchable. Barely.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Seriously, fuck off with this Big Show tearing the flag shit.

NO ONE CARES.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

iKingAces said:


> Fuck this show. I give up.


ENJOY IT DAMMNIT


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

Great, it's commercial time...I hope raw will not interrupt it, i'm having so much fun!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Frieza said:


> Nothing like giving an apology when trying to defend your country. Did they really think they could get away with pulling the flag down and letting it hit the ground and then just leaving it there?


No, but they thought it was better to do it and then have to apologize then not do it at all.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

skyman101 said:


> Wait, why is Big Show apologising when Lana and Rusev are allowed bash America?


rusev and lana didn't desecrate the American flag


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

The "This is stupid!" Chants have really summed up this Raw for me so far. Brooklyn really letting the WWE know the show iis fucking garbage and a waste of their talent.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What's with all the stupid over the top law shows lately?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TaylorFitz said:


> When Jericho did it he was breaking the law because he did it in Brazil where it's a crime to do that to their flag.


Which is stupid because if it was not illegal in Brazil Jericho wouldn't have gotten suspended even though its the same exactly act.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

If Bo beats Ziggler for the title so help me jeebus...


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Mad as fuck I'm sitting through this shitty ass RAW and I missed Swagger's match. :kobe


On a scale of 1 to 10, how salty are you?

:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

3 wins over Mark Henry equates to an IC Title match? Go ahead WF. Find the logic there.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

At least Lana is here.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dallas beats Mark Henry = IC title match

:what


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Bo dallas gets an Ic title shot? They were JUST starting to get it some momentum, and they're having the worst pro-wrestler in the world fight for it?


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

CROWD at 156 decibels :: THIS IS STUPID !!!

King : what are the crowd saying? :woolcock


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oooooh Lana!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Rusev :mark:

And Lana :yum:


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Mmmmm Lana.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> 3 wins over Mark Henry equates to an IC Title match? Go ahead WF. Find the logic there.


Cos he's fat?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

i like how these assholes advertised a big show vs rusev match and it isnt happening tonight


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Goldusto said:


> CROWD at 156 decibels :: THIS IS STUPID !!!
> 
> King : what are the crowd saying? :woolcock


I think they are chanting This Is So Cool :lawler


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Frieza said:


> Nothing like giving an apology when trying to defend your country. Did they really think they could get away with pulling the flag down and letting it hit the ground and then just leaving it there?


It's a storyline


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> Which is stupid because if it was not illegal in Brazil Jericho wouldn't have gotten suspended even though its the same exactly act.


Why is it stupid to punish someone for committing a crime?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> 3 wins over Mark Henry equates to an IC Title match? Go ahead WF. Find the logic there.


Get to 15000 posts and you will receive a US title shot :vince5


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

Kurt Angle time!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd stick it to lana up where the sun don't shine.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh Lana, you make us forget RAW's troubles for a few minutes...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bo Dallas is going to take the belt from Ziggler


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*AYO LANA!?!*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Any day Lana is on screen is a good day


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Lana's ass

omg


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> 3 wins over Mark Henry equates to an IC Title match? Go ahead WF. Find the logic there.


The logic is... Bo Dallas gets a title shot!?! :mark:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Lana. :trips8


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Absolute embarrassment. I know i would not have watched this childish bullshit even as a kid. I only fucking liked wrestling as a kid BECAUSE it was violent and had cool characters. 

What the fuck am i watching seriously. Total train wreck.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Lana :homer


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Putin with that heat.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Dat birthday


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, how salty are you?
> 
> :


7.5. Consistently becoming more salty now that I'm reminded that we're having Rusev/Show when nothing has been even 5% as good as Swagger/Rusev.


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Rusev Wins lol sign sighting. Gotta love it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Putin is viral? He must be the one "crushing Lana"

Embrace the Putin :lana


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

Tuned in. God awful Reigns promo, not all his fault the whole segment just seemed rushed and unplanned. Followed by a midget dressed as a bull vs a midget dressed as an alligator. Tuned out.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I love how they boo Putin. The man is a class act.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Man we gotta listen to them talk tonight


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

:krillin :tucky :done :sodone Lana


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lanas legs and body :homer


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SHU TTTTUP!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dallas gets an IC Title match _and_ it's Putin's birthday today! Congrats to them both. :dance


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Be quiet, y'all.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SHUT..TUP


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Even the smarks aren't smark enough to avoid the "USA" chants.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I miss when Lana would come out and slowly turn around, and show off her goods.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

CHUT UP PEOPLE


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Any day Lana is on screen is a good day


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Please don't come out Big Show


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

YOO ESS AAY


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Lana is perfection.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TromaDogg said:


>


:lmao Mr. Burns?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus does every foreigner that comes in WWE have to hate America and come out waving their country's flag? Can they not come up with anything else for them?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This RAW is more offensive than what Big Show did. I'm done.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lana you can tell me to shut tup anytime :lenny


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

CHA TAHP! :lana

Loud-ass WHAT?!? chants. :lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I believe it was around this time last October that The Authority was attempting to bury Daniel Bryan every week.

This show makes me long for that time.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Motherfucking hell those WHAT! chants are Attitude Era Steve Austin *loud!*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"Come Bitch Show!" :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The Rock is here


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Here comes angle





Jk


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ah, the first sign a foreign heel will soon be buried, he suddenly learns to speak English.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

He will rip out his guts, bite his ear, and kick him in his groin. Then break every bone in his body. Rusev crush!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Stop getting my hopes up for Angle Rusev you cunt


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Big Show isn't afraid !
How dare him try to bury Show!
He deserves a fair shot at a push


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I really do not like show, but this gif kills me










His fucking face. :lmao

Rusev is actually a pretty good mic worker. He and Swagger could have easily spoke to each other directly at least once during their feud.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy fuck rusev is talking and sounds like half the characters in GTA IV.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

As soon as Rusev can dump this shitty evil foreigner gimmick he will be amazing.

Honestly, he has potential to be a top level heel.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This episode makes my love for NXT grow by leaps and bonds.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Aw, fuck this


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Does Rusev know that Show is suspended?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Z. Kusano said:


> Get to 15000 posts and you will receive a US title shot :vince5


I actually won my title match at a house. But it was by count out so I didn't win the title.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Are you fucking serious!


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

SHIT


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Holy Shit The Rock!!!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Maybe Ambrose had the right idea and bailed on this Raw for Coney Island


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Random Rock appearance?!?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK?!


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NNNOOOOOOOOOO!!!!1


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HOLY FUCK!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HOLY FUCK!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHAT


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

MARKING THE FUCK OUT


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Rock


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

OH MY CHRIST! IT'S FLEX KAVANA!



PacoAwesome said:


> Lana is perfection.


6/10 at best.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

ROCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Ooooooooooo shit


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

whhhAHAHAWTAWKJHTKAJSHDF


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Melrose92 said:


> Tuned in. God awful Reigns promo, not all his fault the whole segment just seemed rushed and unplanned. Followed by a midget dressed as a bull vs a midget dressed as an alligator. Tuned out.


Same


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Rock via hologram :mark:


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

wat


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :wall :banderas


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yasssssssss


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

HOLYSHIT!!!! :mark:


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

ROCKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:sodone

My ***** :denzel


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

oh shit the rock!!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

I FUCKING KNEW IT!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Where the fuck did The Rock come from?!?!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Well I'll be fucked in the asshole. ROCKY :mark:


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Marking out like a motherfucker!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

WOW ... a surprise


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

THE ROCK just made things all better! :mark:


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

WTF??????????????


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That shit scared me just now. 

I don't give a fuck if you have goosebumps, Cole.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ah god dammit. Pointless


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

JESUS!


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

PacoAwesome said:


> The "This is stupid!" Chants have really summed up this Raw for me so far. Brooklyn really letting the WWE know the show iis fucking garbage and a waste of their talent.


The worst part is that WWE just doesn't care. An actually sincere crowd and they probably think they're the biggest suckers. They're ---


OMG ROCKY


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ROCKY?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!??????


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark: the fuck o


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

opgjerigjeriohgergoergner

holy fucking fucker fuck

awwwwww yissssssssssssssss


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WHAT RGFDKIMXG8HRJTENDFHS IJFUCK???
HOLY SHIT


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

ROCK IS HERE!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What?! Woah


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder if Dr. Shelby is in charge of Big Show's sensitivity training?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Holy shit! People who tuned out are missing something huge!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

DA FUCKING GREAT ONE!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Derek Jeter got buff!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Now thats how get a reaction from the crowd.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

HOLY FUCK


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh Shit


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Shit what a moment this must be for Rusev you could tell he was excited


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

OH DAMN!


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

WAIT A FUCKING SECOND.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

dsafkhasdfkjsdhfsdfiepqonferiufweqofweoifjweoifjqweoifjweofjwqeoufhqweiufhqweuifhqwpieufhwqeiufhweiufhqweufh ........
....
....
...
..
.
fdsfsdifhudsifuhwioufhewirughweiughweirgweighweiurgwierugherg

HOLY FUCK!


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

FUCK! The crowd went ballistic!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

HOLY SHIET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Dat pop!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Rock setting up his mania match?????????????????


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

THAT WAS HUGE


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Did not expect him to come and interrupt Rusev


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Forum crashes with WTF ROCK comments in 3 ... 2....


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I love not reading spoilers. I had no clue this was happening. And it feels great!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Holy shit, WWE just made up for that horrible Kathly Lee and Hoda segment by 


putting The Rock on. 

I literally jumped out of my bed (almost going to sleep) and ran into the living room just now to watch this. 


The Rock is on RAW


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Vince must have made a quick call when the crowd was getting out of hand


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy crap!! What a shock! This reminds me when The Rock joined Eugene against La Résistance in 2004. Complete mark out moment.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Vince was kissing Rock's Ass to Save RAW


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

MY HEART JUST SUNK WHEN HIS THEME HIT!!!! Holy crap!!!! 
Finally an unexpected return that they didn't hype up for 2 weeks!


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

You hear that pop? That's why he's the GOAT.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well damn.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Who saw this coming?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

HOLY SHIT :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

IF YAAA SMEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL :mark: :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*THA FUCK!?!?!*


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Rock should have a classic heel turn where we learn that he's a Russian sympathizer.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow I was spoiled and I still marked out. Didn't think he'd show up :clap


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

@WWECreative_ish 22s22 seconds ago
Calm down. That's not @TheRock. It's Dean Ambrose in disguise. #RAWTonight

:lmao


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Knew he was in NYC but surprised the shit out of me that he came out!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

THE ROCK! HOLY BAWLZ!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

FUCK ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh shit! Perfect time to tune into Raw :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Holy fucking shit. 

I ain't even mad.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

The crowd's literally just woken up :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy fuck! That caught me off guard. I Usually know when someone as big as Rock or Austin is gonna show up.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Doesn't excuse the awful RAW btw


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

THE ROCK!!!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Holy fuck!

Had no idea he was going to be on Raw.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just let the moment happen organically, Vince. Stop feeding shit in their ears. Damn.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Awesome to see Dwayne "The Rocky Maivia" Johnson on TV again.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

ROCK VS RUSEV :mark:


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I did not expect thi :mark:I


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:banderas :durant3 :wall :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

So glad I didn't skip RAW.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Now that is a fucking pop.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Well done wwe did not expect to see rock tonight nice surprise


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

No wonder that bisch kept saying "like you people" in her promo

MARKED SO HARD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> The worst part is that WWE just doesn't care. An actually sincere crowd and they probably think they're the biggest suckers. They're ---
> 
> 
> OMG ROCKY


:lmao This is basically what all smarks just experienced!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Where the fuck did that come from!? :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow I'm still in shock that he's here! One of the GOATs!!!!!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice to see the Rock on RAW!


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Boy, he sure does get that pop!

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY!


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

OMG!!!! :mark:


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

in b4 during and after WF's servers crash


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow. Didn't expect The Rock to come out.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Rock just saved this RAW from being WOAT.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. 

Holy fuck. *


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Man, talk about a shocker!


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

lmao rock crashed the forum


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Haha wow. Yeah!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

Fuck yes! Rock!


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

I can deal with the shit episode of Raw. The Rock is here!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lana wants a piece of Rock's studel


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

What a pleasant surprise


----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

No Kurt Angle return? :sad:


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Rusev getting the rub from the ROCK!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

AWESOME!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And now let Baby Taz kill Rock.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

The Great One :banderas


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Now we need Iron Shiek to come out for Rusev and set up that Sheik/Rock match at Mania 31!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:wall


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shit, thus is fuckin' awesome. This Raw officially DOESN'T suck! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Markus123 said:


> @WWECreative_ish 22s22 seconds ago
> Calm down. That's not @TheRock. It's Dean Ambrose in disguise. #RAWTonight
> 
> :lmao



:maury


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ROCKY :mark: :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

You don't get a stand off with The Rock these days unless you're going places


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

So Ambrose got the second biggest pop of the night at least.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well this was random as hell. Kudos to the WWE for somehow keeping this under wraps.


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

Marking out.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Barclays was louder for Daniel Bryan last year.

Sorry, Cole.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

The Rock is looking Jacked as Fuck!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Dwayne's ready to go, the jacket's off!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Slient Alarm said:


>


Fixed for appropriateness.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Watch Rock try to bury Rusev.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Rock gonna bang Lana tonight for sure.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Genuinely surprised. Props to WWE for this one!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The Rock. The fucking Rock, man. I'm just instantly on the edge of my seat whenever he appears.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lana wants that strudel.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Rock Vs RUsev,


Rusev makes Rock Tap out

NUCLEAR HEAT

HOLY SHIT CHANTS


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

The fuck? I just switched back. What happened?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Not a Rock fan, and never will be... but I'm glad Rusev and Lana have stopped talking :


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why does his jacket say Iron Mike Tyson on it?


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

How do you follow up alligator vs bull matches with this? Is this even the same show?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Please Please Please let Lesnar's music hit next!*


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I was expecting Kurt


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

lol holy shit chants !


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

deathslayer said:


> Rusev getting the rub from the ROCK!


You want to make a top heel? That would fucking do it.

Mixed feelings. Hoping it's a one off to boost ratings, cause I'm still not supporting ANY veteran in getting the rub for beating Rusev.

Nice surprise, though, woke my family up. :lmao


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Holy shit indeed :mark:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lana CRUSH HIM RUSEV!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy shit chants :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Finally a good chant. :zayn3


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HOLY SHIT! Is right.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> Shit, thus is fuckin' awesome. This Raw officially DOESN'T suck! :mark: :mark: :mark:


That right there is why they constantly give us shit RAWs. One moment and it's all fine


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

Holy shit is correct.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

THATS NOT PG DAMNIT!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Star Power is a cure for everything


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana is nervous as hell :lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

TaylorFitz said:


> Rock should have a classic heel turn where we learn that he's a Russian sympathizer.


:lmao That would be awesome.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Very appropriate "Holy shit!" and "This is awesome!" chants. :done


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

This is awesome chants!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Rusev about to get owned


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao any coincidence that the MNF game is at HALFTIME


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Fucking called this an hour ago. Love it.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok the moment has passed. Do something Rock.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm legit marking the fuck out!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lesnar v. Rock at WM31. Book that shit tonight.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just came back in time for THE GREAT ONE! :mark:

Was lucky I read the bleacherreport spoilers in time.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Rusev must be shitting his pants
Highest profile segment of his entire fucking life


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

AND SHUT YOUR MOUTH


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ah now I get it. Rocky vs the Russian.

DRRRRAAAAAGGGGOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

The GOAT is here.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Very appropriate "Holy shit!" and "This is awesome!" chants. :done


:agree:


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

You have a PPV this Sunday, Vince. Just saying.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Let Rusev superkick him


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> That shit scared me just now.


:lol

C'mere.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

This is at real number one guy Cena
watch and learn you piece of shit


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

damn.. i was watching the seahawks game and tune in and see the rock!?


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Every got their phones out filming The Great One!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I watch RAW for moments like THESE! 
So glad I just saw this live!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rusev vs Rock, Reigns vs Lesnar , WM31 all about making new stars


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Lana is so wet right now.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

OMG did he just forget his lines and looked at his wrist????


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Queen Lana is not impressed.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm so excited to see The Rock on raw!


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

There is another T-shirt. Clanging and Banging.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

DashingRKO said:


> Lana is nervous as hell :lmao


I think she saw Rock's arms and got a little wet.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Moscow Moose Knuckle 

:maury


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't think mooseknucle is TV PG. :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Moscow Moose-knuckle


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

ROCK MOOSEKNUCKLE IS NOT PG


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

MTheBehemoth said:


> You have a PPV this Sunday, Vince. Just saying.



No he doesn't.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lana wants the strudel.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Moscow moose knuckle. :jay2


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Lok said:


> Moscow Moose-knuckle


:booklel


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

MTheBehemoth said:


> You have a PPV this Sunday, Vince. Just saying.


Huh, no PPV for a while...


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

MTheBehemoth said:


> You have a PPV this Sunday, Vince. Just saying.


No?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I hate how the commentators force themselves to crack up on everything Rock says.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TJQ said:


> Moscow Moose Knuckle
> 
> :maury


:bryanlol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

TJC93 said:


> That right there is why they constantly give us shit RAWs. One moment and it's all fine


It isn't fine dude. :lmao Don't get me wrong, some of the shit on this show has been god awful, but at LEAST we got something good tonight with this segment, and Ambrose shitting on Cena.

Can't say the same about the Raws since Summerslam.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Fuck I want an Ambrose/Rock staredown!


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

kariverson said:


> OMG did he just forget his lines and looked at his wrist????


I think someone in the crowd shouted something lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Rock here to bury Rusev


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Now raw has picked up


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Scenes utter scenes


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Meat packing district


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Rock saved this RAW. Holy shit. I was almost off to bed. Left the TV running on RAW and I heard his theme music kick off.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Rock takes a NY cab :maury


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lana corpsing to fuck :lmao


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Lok said:


> Moscow Moose-knuckle


:lmao:lmao


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Cole's cackling :lmao


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

yayayayaya


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The Rock just saved Raw!!!!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

#MoscowMooseKnuckle :krillin


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"Only Rock doesn't pull his shorts up to his nipples like you" LMFAO.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is one shameless pandering motherfucker :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

GOAT MAIVIA :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

What an incredible honour for Rusev. He's been one of the most improved talents in 2014, he deserves his moment.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

oh christ. enough of jeter.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

The Rock hasn't lost it at all. Wow.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

4 TRAIN! 
Boogie Down Bronx!!!!!!!
DE-REK JE-TER


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

THIS IS pretty much what you need for the crowd after Lana jizzed the ring when the rock came out


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rusev ... crush? :lana


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Every thing he's saying is getting more pop than anything WWE has done in 6 months


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

lmfao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ahh The Rock cheep poppin' his way around all the boroughs :lol:lol


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Rock showing his cousin how to cut a promo.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

These fucking commentators giggling like school girls at every Rock insult are enough to stop you from watching


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the rocks tat has really faded wow


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

guess he could be there for his final game.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> The Rock takes a NY cab :maury


You reckon he paid for the cab?


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey thats Mick Foley's gimmick


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lana about to have some drippage..


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

This should be the main event. It'll be better than the match.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Swimming to Staten Island is a truly remarkable accomplishment.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

meat packing district :westbrook5


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

One legend putting over another legend. Well played, Flex Kavana. :clap



gaz0301 said:


> Ah now I get it. Rocky vs the Russian.
> 
> DRRRRAAAAAGGGGOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Superkick him please this is boring


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

omg


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

MANIC_ said:


> The Rock hasn't lost it at all. Wow.


He could lose it and still be the best mic worker in the company by a *wide* margin.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

i was always a austin>rock guy, but nobody on the roster now comes close to this.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

And they said Rock tainted his legacy and popularity with the fans after WM29. :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RAW needed this


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Wow, Rocky hasn't lost a beat as always


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:lana :lmao


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Man, I wish he had interrupted Wyatt instead.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519306920738295809


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> the rocks tat has really faded wow


Just like his character :dance


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The Rock single handedly saving the show like only he can. The rest has still been shit tho.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Flashyelbow said:


> No he doesn't.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Is it in 2 weeks? The booking of this show and the Brock situation got me completely confused.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I revert to 10 year old me every time Rocky comes back.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Lana looks really great tonight, usually i think she's meh.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

They probably wouldn't do this but I would love it if they brought up the connection that Lana and the Rock are both from Florida.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Curious has to if this is gonna be a one off to boost ratings or what?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Lana has become a joke. :lmao lol

Soviet street walker


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

How the hell is Rock not sick like a dog by swimming in the waters by Staten island


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

fucking goosebumps


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

The Rock still has it on the mic...FIRE!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Soviet street walker ??


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry but this dumbed down pg era rock that we have been watching since 2011 is boring.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

MTheBehemoth said:


> You have a PPV this Sunday, Vince. Just saying.


HIAC is the 26th.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

So nobody gonna give props to Rock for putting over young talent.................again?

I always considered HBK the GOAT but the more & more I see the Rock I start to think otherwise.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

LMFAO, that Lana joke.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

#sovietstreetwalker


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That classic slut shaming.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

A streetwalker?

A person?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

SHUT TUP!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fuck, Rock makes Rusev look small.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Soviet Street Walker. INB$ Feminist Backlash :sodone


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:rock4


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lmfao


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Soviet street walker... :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519306920738295809


:lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rusev with dat burial :lmao


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

MTheBehemoth said:


> Is it in 2 weeks? The booking of this show and the Brock situation got me completely confused.



It's on the 26.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rock is gonna give Rusev the burial. :lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I do like that Rusev isn't backing down from the Rock.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Soviet streetwalker :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rusev will Crush


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Shit, man, this segment is making me like Rusev even more, surprisingly. Ain't wavering even with a star in the ring.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

The Rock is hilarious tonight. Loving it.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol'd at Chewbaca's hair beanbag


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Rock wants to give Lana the People's streudel


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

WWE relies heavily on the stars from the past. SCSA/Rock/Angle/Taker are 30x > than any of the current pieces of shit like Bryan, Sheamus, and Cena lololol.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> I do like that Rusev isn't backing down from the Rock.


Yeah, totally agreed.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Rocky gonna get some of that pie.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Lana trying to keep a straight face


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rusev is gonna legit kill him in a minute


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

It doesn't matter what you think!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

bottle up your putin


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rock killin Lana :sodone


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Lana likes Anal confirmed!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lana joining the Rock on his jet tonight...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

MANIC_ said:


> Rock wants to give Lana the People's streudel



Pretty sure we all do


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

It doesn't matter lol


----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

Proper racist line.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Rock has single handedly taken this episode of RAW from like a 3 to an 8.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA Russev wants to laugh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

IT DOESN'T MATTER :rock


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Even Lana can't resist the People's strudel.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Lana does the face Stephanie Mcmahon used to do when the Rock mocked her


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOU THINK!

I've missed that for so many years.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

the commentators tittling away like fucking kids is so wretchworthy it isn't even funny, JFC shut the hell up and let us enjoy it


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Does Cole have to laugh at EVERYTHING?!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LMAO. WORST RAW HAS NOW COME BEST RAW OF YEAR!!! :lmao


IT DOESN"T MATTER WHAT YOU THINK CHEWBACKA!!!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Rusev holding his own :clap


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So now Rusev Zimmerman knows what the fuck Rocky is saying?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Getting ethered by The Rock > Anybody desecrating your country's flag


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:sodone


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

MTheBehemoth said:


> You have a PPV this Sunday, Vince. Just saying.


You're thinking of TNA Bound for Glory :dance


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So Rock just ruined the whole roster as per


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rock going off script hitting on Lana


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Asshole chants...I remember those


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT YOU THINK


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

This isn't PG!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

We haven't had an asshole chant in six months.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Sounds like the WWE Universe forgot how to do the Asshole chant lol


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

THIS IS NOT PG DAMNIT


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

daddy wuts an a-hole


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Amber B said:


> So now Rusev Zimmerman knows what the fuck Rocky is saying?


Rusev speaks perfect english


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Lana just melted


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So is it true that Lana bangs Chewbacka? 



Eww that Soviet Street walker. :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jay Z is great?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Being a Rock fan and being from New York 



I AM VERYYYYYYYYYYY UPSET RIGHT NOW


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Lana


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This must be pissing Rusev off since he's legit Lanas boyfriend


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RAW is trending #1 in the world legit now.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Rock pointed to Lana when he said "pie eating". Just saying.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Aaaand Rusev gets dem hands. :ti


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Rock laying the smackdown on raw


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

The Rock trying his best not to laugh.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Rock Bottom him


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

This segment has saved Raw from being one of the worst of all time.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> You're thinking of TNA Bound for Glory :dance


Not even TNA is thinking about that 'PPV'.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

The fucking Rock is a god.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Better than every raw in the last few months


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

GOAT


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Rock really hitting on Lana tonight!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Boooooooooooooooooooooooom!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Awesome segment. :mark:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

the rock draws.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

OMG IM MARKING OUT LIKE A FUCKING 5 YEAR OLD 

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Best part of this is next week we're back to Big Show/Rusev. Yeah.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

finalnight said:


> RAW is trending #1 in the world legit now.


it popped up right as i was reading this.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cya next year rocky


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

It's always great when The Rock is around.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

That just saved this episode.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

How wonder how fast the rock gasses out during his match this time


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

great!!!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Rock buries Rusev before Cena? Great segment, but if Rusev doesn't get his heat back he looks like a chump.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Rock...in 2014 near 2015......single-handedly saves Raw

:clap


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

That segment just saved this entire show. Hell, it might've redeemed the last seven.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Awes I guess I missed the rock. What in the hell? The rock?!?!?!?!?! Goes to show you never know what is going to happen on raw.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The Rock is always captivating but did they really have to make Rusev look like such a bitch?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

When fans who never experienced the AE ask why people like me (shit, I'm only 30...not THAT old!) are so clingy to the AE...that's why! The AE = that kind of stuff every week.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

That was awesome? But what was the point of rock returning?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So is this a one off or...?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well 2 good segments in 2 hours, what more can we really ask for


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Should of ended Raw with this.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol. And to think people say the Bella's cut good promos. :lol


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Da fuck is that thing in the corner?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

That whole segment was GOAT by both sides 10/10


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

well that's how you put someone over lol.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

The Rock is so charismatic it's almost sickening. And he's always been like this. 

So amazing.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

The Great One's charisma just can't be taught :banderas


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I wonder what the reaction for Stone Cold would have been


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:bow :rock4


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

WWE needs to stop booking their superstars so weak when they work an angle with a celebrity. Jesus christ, at least let get some offense.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> This must be pissing Rusev off since he's legit Lanas boyfriend


:lmao 

Lana indeed is dating Chewbacca?!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Really hoping we get Rock v. Reigns or Rock v. Lesnar at WM31. Would also like Austin v. Anyone.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hope they keep Rusev relevant a lot of returns can be used on him and he can clearly hold his own

+ He also gets to walk out with Lana, rather be him atm


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

I love how non-PG that whole thing was lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice of Rocko to reference Hova, even though Jigga has been clownshoes for years now. Also liked the Beastie Boys reference (R.I.P. MCA).



I AM Glacier said:


> IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT YOU THINK


What's tragically ironic is that Vince feels the same way towards his audience.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

You either have a great act or you don't. Rock is a great act.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Rock doing what he does best! Electrifying! That was pure awesomeness.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank You Rock


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well damn. Thats what I get for falling asleep.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*#DefJam*

Heh!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Really King? lol hahaha


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

How do you have a match that invokes the crowd to shit all over it and then The Rock just fucking owning everything in the same show? Back-to-back even.

It's like a fucking rollercoaster ride.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't even really like the Rock but that whole thing was just awesome. HUGE surprise


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Roman Reigns reversed roles with The Rock!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

back to shit


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Lok said:


> Should of ended Raw with this.


They did it during halftime of the NFL game again.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So is the Rock back for awhile now? Or was this just a one night thing?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Rock signalling to Security before he jumps the railing :drake1


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Rock kissing a random qt


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Feel bad for the segment that has to follow this! Always a pleasure to have Rocky visiting!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

daulten780 said:


> That was awesome? But what was the point of rock returning?


Probably for Smackdown 15th Anniversary.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

#RAWBrooklyn is trending #1 WORLDWIDE.

Didn't like that Rock made Rusev look like a joke (probably made him relevant really), but I really enjoyed him being in a WWE ring again. Made the two hours prior worth sitting through to get to hear The Rock and his amazing crowd control going strong for 15+ years.


What can I say, I'm a sucker for nostalgia.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Rusev in same ring as rock? Guess they aren't playing around with Rusev. I thought he was just a joke they'd throw aside like ryback


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Damn had kurt also appeared i would have probably gotten a heart atack


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well that was random as all hell. Nice surprise though, far better than Big Show which is what I was expecting.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

The Rock is my fucking hero


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> :lmao
> 
> Lana indeed is dating Chewbacca?!



Yep - talk about love is blind, eh?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> The Rock is so charismatic it's almost sickening. And he's always been like this.
> 
> So amazing.


And you can't teach that


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Rock interaction with Dean Ambrose!! PLS!!!


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't think Rusev was buried at all there. He got to have a segment with The Rock ffs. I bet he was hyped as fuck when he heard the news that was going to happen. And he held his own there. Rock just got the better of him with the punches, inevitable.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Weird, an attitude era star is loved by even the make a wish crowd, who'd have thought? lol wwe-pg.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Soviet Street Walker. INB$ Feminist Backlash :sodone


Russians angry, feminists angry - PG WWE :vince5


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This was for real me when I heard rocks music.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lol at nobody in the public knowing who he is


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> The Rock is so charismatic it's almost sickening. And he's always been like this.


It almost makes you wonder... Are The Rock and Roman Reigns really related?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm gonna be honest. If I saw Ambrose on the train I'd probably change carriages.


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm sorry for the bryans, the reigns, the cenas and even the ambroses... The rock just has something more in it. If just Wwe would give the others the same ability to be themselves


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

The Rock sweats charisma. He is so amazing.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Gee, I wonder if Ambrose is going to come back at the end of the show!

THE SUSPENSE IS KILLING ME!! THIS ISN'T AT ALL PREDICTABLE!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Back to reality.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> I wonder what the reaction for Stone Cold would have been


That should have happened during the first hour. 

Instead of Dean Ambrose getting dissed by Cena and leaving the arena. 

It should have been Austin getting dissed by Cena (who apparently lost his mind and forgot who he was talking to) , and get a mud hole stumped in him, gets stunned 3 times in the ring, 3 times outside the ring, and on top of the commentators table, and then doused with Steveweisers for his trouble. 


Oh hell yeah! :austin


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

The Rock will be giving that same hug to Hornswoggle when he gets backstage.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

People's eyebrow


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

GreatKhaliFan666 said:


> Rusev in same ring as rock? Guess they aren't playing around with Rusev. I thought he was just a joke they'd throw aside like ryback


Remember when they had Eugene in the ring with The Rock....yeah....


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok, that was fucking good. Ridiculous the difference in charisma between Rock and everybody else on the roster. There is no one even close. 

I hated his feud with Cena and th eone with Punk was meh as well but that segment was great.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

so rock just buries rusev and leaves? im totally ok with that


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TaylorFitz said:


> They did it during halftime of the NFL game again.


sneaky sneaky


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

How one man can have the crowd in the palm of his hands so effortlessly


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

cavs25 said:


> And you can't teach that



Nope you really can't. It's amazing too, no one can sit in their seats. That's charisma. 



I'll prop you in 24 hours lol.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Back to reality.


:sad:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Cool seeing the Rock on Raw though not gonna lie.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

:lol poor Ambrose, he missed the Rock's return


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Joseph92 said:


> So is the Rock back for awhile now? Or was this just a one night thing?


Most likely just for tonight and Smackdown! 15th anniversary.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

The Rock proved once again why he is one of the all time greats. Saved Raw from being a complete pile of monkey shit.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Nice of Rocko to reference Hova, even though Jigga has been clownshoes for years now. *Also liked the Beastie Boys reference (R.I.P. MCA)*.


Missed that one. What did he say?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Returns to RAW... until next year Mygul.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn technology has really advanced, the satellites can now beam actual holograms of people into arenas


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :sad:


:side:


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

That reaction was amazing. Such a great moment.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> The Rock proved once again why he is one of the all time greats. Saved Raw from being a complete pile of monkey shit.


so fucking true it is night and day when we have boring ass stale cena main eventing raw each week and rock returns and makes everyone have fun and happy


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :sad:


:no:


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm guessing Rock was around to appear on the SD taping so they through him out on Raw. I get the sense this was last minute, otherwise it likely would have been promoted. Greaf surprise though, Rock was on fire. No way his in-ring career is over.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I give Rusev and Lana mad props for holding themselves so well in a segment with such star power, seriously.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Damn technology has really advanced, the satellites can now beam actual holograms of people into arenas


Well its the same tech that had Michael Jackson performing at those music awards.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> Damn technology has really advanced, the satellites can now beam actual holograms of people into arenas


There always has to be one that is never satisfied


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Batz said:


> Most likely just for tonight and Smackdown! 15th anniversary.


Even a few times a year is better than nothing. WWE needs all the help it can get.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> The Rock proved once again why he is one of the all time greats. Saved Raw from being a complete pile of monkey shit.


How does 15 minutes excuse the rest of this shit?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

....And ladies and gentleman THAT is why some of us tune in, for moments like that.

All the shit we've watched the past few weeks, this was well worth it.

Now for some Dean Ambrose......


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank You Based Rock. :'D



Choke2Death said:


> Missed that one. What did he say?


He mentioned No Sleep Till Brooklyn. <3


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> And you can't teach that


You really can't. A class of his own. Truly once in a lifetime. :clap


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> There always has to be one that is never satisfied



:lmao just a joke man


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Missed that one. What did he say?


no sleep to brooklyn


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Jatt Kidd said:


> Remember when they had Eugene in the ring with The Rock....yeah....


Remember when The Rock called Daniel Bryan a troll and gave him the rock bottom? :lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Well damn. Thats what I get for falling asleep.


Unless you have that poverty cable, you can always rewind it. :drake1


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

And now the high wears off...

Back to chanting about how stupid something is. Yay. Why can't WWE be good all the time?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Thats why people complain about shit crowds. You do this in Richmond and it wouldve been half as awesome.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm still fucking marking

God I love the Rock


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Rocky wants some of that Lana Pie :homer


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I give Rusev and Lana mad props for holding themselves so well in a segment with such star power, seriously.


The way they reacted to every shot the Rock made, like they didn't care for it - just wonderful. Truly talented duo.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> :lmao just a joke man


Lol its not every week we get the rock. Let us rejoice. LOL


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

There will never be anyone with the charisma of The Rock.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I give Rusev and Lana mad props for holding themselves so well in a segment with such star power, seriously.



More Lana than Rusev but yeah both did surprisingly well. Imagine if it was some jamoke like Cena? He wouldn't know what to say haha.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

So is the other rumored star going to make an appearance?


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

THANK YOU ROCKY.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Batz said:


> The way they reacted to every shot the Rock made, like they didn't care for it - just wonderful. Truly talented duo.


Lana was so marking out inside.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So now everyone is back to loving Rock? Everyone was shitting on Rock hard during his last run. Funny how things change.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> How do you have a match that invokes the crowd to shit all over it and then The Rock just fucking owning everything in the same show? Back-to-back even.
> 
> It's like a fucking rollercoaster ride.


Exactly. It was a poor build up though. People were giving up on Raw or falling asleep during that El Torito match. Then suddenly to have the Rock? You run the risk of people missing him. Maybe in Vince's mind that would never happen, but I guarantee some people missed the Rock because of the previous match. Would have made more sense as the main event.


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

You guys...The Rock is the best of all time of whatever, but he's a fucking part-timer...and we're all marking out over him cutting a shitty promo on a shitty jobber?

I mean, get real people, get real. This guy won't be back for awhile, and Rusev won't even be on the roster in two years from now.

This segment was done just to have a "memorable" moment that can make up for all the shittiness we see every week on our PG programming.

But all of the WWE sheep will still be trippin' on this cool "swerve" or "surprise" lololololol.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Bacondor wins the night!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Joe88 said:


> So is the other rumored star going to make an appearance?


Who is that?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Lol its not every week we get the rock. Let us rejoice. LOL



Oh trust me I am


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Its only a matter of time till The Rock becomes President


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

The Rock just shitted on the remainer of Raw. The next segment better be fucking awesome............


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Lana was phenomenal next to The Rock. She should have a valet job in this company for a LONG time. She did not get overshadowed by The Rock at all.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Headliner said:


> So now everyone is back to loving Rock? Everyone was shitting on Rock hard during his last run. Funny how things change.



They forgot, just like they've forgotten the last 2 hours


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Headliner said:


> So now everyone is back to loving Rock? Everyone was shitting on Rock hard during his last run. Funny how things change.


Weird. I really enjoyed his last run. His shit with Cena was fine, his program with Punk was amazing.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Batz said:


> Who is that?


TAN DAA "YOU SUCK"

TAN DAA "YOU SUCK"

TAN DAA "YOU SUCK"


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Jatt Kidd said:


> Remember when they had Eugene in the ring with The Rock....yeah....


the same eugene who got a big push and even a ppv match with hhh


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Diva match time


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> :lmao just a joke man


I took it as sarcasm for the people that were complaining how the rock would just show up via satellite.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> So is the other rumored star going to make an appearance?


Nah if he was, he would have been the one who interrupted Rusev.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

id rip lana to shreds


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alicia walking and looking ratchet as hell.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ain't nothing like a Divas match to kill the crowd.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

GreatKhaliFan666 said:


> Rusev in same ring as rock? Guess they aren't playing around with Rusev. I thought he was just a joke they'd throw aside like ryback


the rock returned to beat the shit out of la resistance once and they went nowhere


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Loved how Lana reacted to The Rock's little jabs with those adorable eye rolls.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

My pale goddess :yum:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Lana's panties definitely got wet during that segment.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Paige with the jacket and the gloves= num nums


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

King Gimp said:


> Lana was so marking out inside.


Yeah it was clear wasn't it? Her face lit up she was barely holding a huge smile.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

God I'd love to be best friends with those two.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What???? 

Why is Paige not teaming with Naomi. 

This is a terrible pair. 


AJ should be teaming with Alicia Fox.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

My fantasy wife Paige. :mark


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Batz said:


> The way they reacted to every shot the Rock made, like they didn't care for it - just wonderful. Truly talented duo.


Really hope they do something with Rusev after his undefeated streak is over. Just being able to do that segment AND his own micwork with the Rock and actually got a decent reaction. That's pretty damn impressive.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Now its back to Raw on mute


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> So now everyone is back to loving Rock? Everyone was shitting on Rock hard during his last run. Funny how things change.


He was better tonight than his entire last run. He was great at. Mania Too but I don't want to see the Rock build a feud because he can't go in the ring any more and that's the difference. One off Rock for the cheap pop is great. Long term not so much.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

TWITTER BEEF

That'll sell network subs


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Stone Cold to interrupt Adam Rose next week :skip


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I never get tired of AJ Lee skipping


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Yay Emma


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Emma!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAS!*


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Emma!!!! :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Eurgh just look how awful AJ is


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> They forgot, just like they've forgotten the last 2 hours


What 2 hours?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Good to know Emma still has her down syndrome gimmick


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Joe88 said:


> So is the other rumored star going to make an appearance?


Maybe coming out during the main event to save Cena


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Fueled by autism.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Emma has the best theme song ever. Im completely serious.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Emma!!!!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Emma here to steal the show


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Holy Crap, an Emmalution on Raw


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

EMMA! It's fucking *Emma*!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

okay Emma / Eugene's off cousin is back.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> They forgot, just like they've forgotten the last 2 hours


To be fair once you've seen Kathie Lee and Hoda in HD you try hard as hell to forget.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Look. It's Eugene's little sister.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Following up the GOAT with the divas :maury


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> So now everyone is back to loving Rock? Everyone was shitting on Rock hard during his last run. Funny how things change.


That's because he came back to be in a segment and put over a young guy, instead of winning championships.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Not sure if marking for Emma or if I'm still high on the Rock.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

PacoAwesome said:


> The "This is stupid!" Chants have really summed up this Raw for me so far. Brooklyn really letting the WWE know the show iis fucking garbage and a waste of their talent.


The worst part is that WWE just doesn't care. An actually sincere crowd and they probably think they're the biggest suckers. They really think people don't just watch in the hope that it'll get better or the Rock returns (which is why I'm responding to a post from many pages back).

P.S. THANK YOU ROCKY

P.P.S. THANK YOU ROCKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Emma


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

emma sucks


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Keep your eyes on that title AJ, it might just go missing.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The let Emma back on Raw!? :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

OH SHIT, EMMA!


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I missed Emma. Probably the biggest return of the night.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Emma stole someone's spot in this match


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

That Emma dance is so awkward. Especially since it hasn't been explained on Raw. Its like, WTF?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Wonder if AJ is going to get mad at Emma STEALING the spotlight from her unk


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

And here the sheeple go again.. at least it was over quick tonight..


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

unk


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Following up the GOAT with the divas :maury


I legit LOL'ed


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Lets hope Emma dosnt STEAL the spotlight if you know what im sayin


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Emma begging for a tag, huh


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Emma is Australian so I guess I'm supposed to be a fan. Go Emma!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Everybody check your pockets Emma is around.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Maybe coming out during the main event to save Cena



WHY SAY THAT :cuss: NOW I HAVE TO WATCH


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I haven't seen Emma since like a week before Santino retired.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

that rock return is all time great wwe moment

im so glad they kept it quiet

wwe needs to do more stuff like that


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, didn't expect that. First there was the rock and now emma.


----------



## punkcmbitw (Oct 2, 2014)

get paige and emma in the ring together


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I'd have Nikki for Breakfast, Lana for Lunch and Paige for Dinner :homer


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Aj's face right now is genius. 'What the fuck is this emma bitch been huffing?'


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

DarkSide256 said:


> That Emma dance is so awkward. Especially since it hasn't been explained on Raw. Its like, WTF?




The only explanation is that she's awkward and clumsy but after she wiggles through the ropes and it's 'on' she's focused and her true talent comes through.

Then the music hits if she wins and she's awkward again - you'd think she'd still be focused but eh - too much details lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Socko316 said:


> emma sucks


Emma is great in NXT its her WWE gimmick that sucks


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> He mentioned No Sleep Till Brooklyn. <3


Think that one slipped past me because I did get the reference of him crossing from Bronx over the Brooklyn bridge and it was somewhere there he mentioned it I assume. Gotta go back and rewatch the segment tomorrow. Just pure magic!

"Born and bred in Brooklyn USA, they call me Adam Yauch but I'm MCA!" :bow


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I HATE AJ, like genuinely hate her


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

is aj's new gimmick to be unimpressed by everything


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This Emma thing is terrible.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

0 fucks given unk


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao lots of walking out tonight


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

She quit!!!!


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

:AJ is bored too.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Wonder if AJ is going to get mad at Emma STEALING the spotlight from her unk


LOL so she did get mad :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

And we're back to boring shit nobody cares about.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

DAT SUPERKICK


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

AJ taking a page from CM Punk and walking out


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

How the fuck is Aj a face again? fpalm


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:aj3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Aj's face right now is genius. 'What the fuck is this emma bitch been huffing?'


those whip hits she has been stealing


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Bae goin over unk8


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Did Emma steal something from Paige?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Good god they can't book the women on the main roster.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This the new AJ?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Paige's new gear is boss as fuck


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

AJ looked at Emma like "What the fuck did she smoke?"


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rowan


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fuck you and your pre-pubescent boy body, AJ. >:\


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

JBL shitting on Emma's move names lol.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Emma is pretty thick. I like.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Paige and that tongue. God damn.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

And there I was thinking they were actually going to make Emma look serious haha. She's made to look seriously retarded.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

MTVDTH said:


> is aj's new gimmick to be unimpressed by everything


Sounds like Punk :ti


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Dem Rowan


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

So AJ walks out like a certain someone unk


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A Rowan viginette


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Waytts video again


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

AJ and Punk are a perfect match


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BIG BOOTY GINGER!!!!!!


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Paige and that tongue. God damn.


I can't deal with Paige and her hotness. It's too much.


----------



## punkcmbitw (Oct 2, 2014)

Catsaregreat said:


> AJ taking a page from CM Punk and walking out


hahaha i burst out of laughter at this. taking pointers from her quitter husband.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

I promise you, AJ look legit when emma came out " Why am i here?"

OMFG ROWAN PROMO :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Uh, I guess AJ is still kind of a heel.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Erick Rowan vignette! :mark:


Third hour has been awesome so far. Fuck the first two. :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He speaks! I preferred his vignette


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well thank fuck. I hope this means these are just promos to re-build up the Wyatt Family instead of a way to break them up.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

These Wyatt promos have me :mark: :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hmm it's coming?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Luke Harper - Dangerous man.

Erick Rowan - Mentally-challenged.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Marcos 25063 said:


> She quit!!!!


:lmao unk3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

IT'S COMING


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

r u n


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE breaks up stables way too quick. Ugh.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cool to see Rowan getting hyped up alongside Harper. The fuck was up with that preggo at the end, though? :jordan5


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:clap


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Um...are the Wyatt Family debuting the anti-christ or some shit?


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Emma is great in NXT its her WWE gimmick that sucks


Doesn't matter if she's good, or was good, in NXT or Raw. The shoplifting finished her.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

So is AJ a heel now?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

New member of the Wyatt coming


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

These Promos are awesome :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

These wyatt promos
5stars


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I would Brock Lesnar to destory this fucker Chrisley.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

First Harper now Rowan. They are repackaging the Wyatts


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They're about to be rebirthed! The second coming of BRAY is happening, people! PREPARE YOURSELVES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

rowan can talk now


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

What the actual fuck did I just see? Are they doing some sort of demon spawn angle?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Rowan's vignette was better than Harper's


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

OK legit, i creeped out at the pregnant belly with the words " It's Coming"

WOWOWOWOW super hyped now, looks like they are serious at repackaging the Wyatts as a legit threat again


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I'd rather see the Wyatts wrestle, but who cares about wrestling, right?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Awesome, didn't think Rowan would get a vig.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I wish they'd get rid of Emma's goofy gimmick fpalm


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Just amazing promos for the Wyatt Family. Fucking perfect. Hopefully they have a direction for them now, super excited for their return.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

That was an awesome video for rowan.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wonder if the pregnant girl has a meaning or if it's just a 'birth' thing


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

These Wyatt vignettes are so Attitude Era like. I love them!! Makes me wonder if soccer moms are going to complain soon that they are too scary for their little Cena kiddies.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So Rowan's vignette is fucking creepier. WTF?


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I'd rather see the Wyatts wrestle, but who cares about wrestling, right?



They're superstars and this is fun, ain't it Michael? :woolcock


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

That Promo for Rowan was legit creepy. I'm very intrigued in what they have in store for the Wyatt's.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

so are they redeubting the wyatts?

in b4 Cena buries the new version too


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Eh, I liked Harper's vignette more. 'Peek-a-boo. You're doomed.' What a good little line.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Lord Humongous said:


> So they are splitting up the Wyatts?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


New members comning


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Are these Wyatt vignettes a way if explaining how Harper and Rowan are "cured" and set free? As in no more Family?


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm surprised Christly hasn't appeared on Raw yet. It feels like he's part of the show every week.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Maybe they can call up those two big ass looking guys they signed to NXT to be part of the wyatt family


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> BIG BOOTY GINGER!!!!!!


You still so nasty.


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

So is Rowan supposed to be mentally handicapped?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Emma is great in NXT its her WWE gimmick that sucks


Uh, it's the EXACT same gimmick.

It's just that she doesn't have a bunch of nerdy neckbeard smarks in a small room cheering for her now.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ROWAN :mark: These vignettes have a very Texas Chainsaw Massacre feel to it. :tommy:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

The wyatt vignettes are killing it. Hopefully they throw them momentum again. But with wwes stupid track record El torito will redebut as a wyatt demon spawn.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> :lol poor Ambrose, he missed the Rock's return


:lol


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

I suppose they might be testing the waters with singles runs, who knows. I mean, the Tag team division is all but dead so might be the best idea.

Win the titles with freebird rules.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Rock should've close out the show.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Wish the booking was as good as the packages.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Uh, it's the EXACT same gimmick.
> 
> It's just that she doesn't have a bunch of nerdy neckbeard smarks in a small room cheering for her now.


NOPE

you realize emma was a heel in nxt

wwe is stupid


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fuck Bruno, it's Putins birthday!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is what bothers me about WWE these days. Rollercoaster shows. You can have the crowd chanting about how stupid some fucking irrelevant match is and then The Rock comes out in the very next fucking segment.

Some consistency would be nice. I'd like to be able to enjoy the whole damn show.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

the baby is gonna be the newest member of the Wyatts, a demon baby, El Torito Wyatt.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> The wyatt vignettes are killing it. Hopefully they throw them momentum again. But with wwes stupid track record. El torito will redebut as a *wyatt demon spawn*.


Call me crazy, but a 'little Wyatt' would be so creepy, if handled well and kept away from Honrswoggle/Torito/Comedy stuff.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

The WWE can produce a great video package. Hopefully these two get a chance to shine in the near future.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/519312289212530689


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> I'm surprised Christly hasn't appeared on Raw yet. It feels like he's part of the show every week.


 That guy is such a piece of shit. Who in the fuck watches that show. I would welcome him to RAW if Lesnar can come in and shoot on that piece of garbage.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The Wyatt promos are great because Bray isn't around babbling about nonsense. About time they give us more of Luke and Rowan but they were a great tag team so hate to lose that.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Mizdow bout to GOAT all over the place


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

QUIET ON THE SET


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Fuck you and your pre-pubescent boy body, AJ. >:\


She clearly has a womanly figure. Why do people say shit like this?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This gimmick scream mid-card hell to me.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I can see Wyatt coming back now looking to "recruit" new converts. So he could either bring up some NXT stars or help some character changes.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

From The Rock to the Miz

lulz - says it all 

even more so considering Miz main evented just 3 years ago


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> I'm surprised Christly hasn't appeared on Raw yet. It feels like he's part of the show every week.


Yeah, and then all we need is the guy who pulls his same tooth out 10 times a night and the gas station attendant who has to have millions from the tooth fairy by now..

:eyeroll


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Mizdow :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

no one gives a shit about sheamus. Brilliant


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Death spot match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Freaky, yet awesome.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Not sure if this can be asked or allowed to be answered, but does anyone know where that Rock Nike tank top is available at? I couldn't find it on Nike's website nor WWEShop.com.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's a rematch, lobster head.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

autechrex said:


> She clearly has a womanly figure. Why do people say shit like this?


Because they don't interact with women in real life.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Miz and Sheamus now, then?


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

I feel a little bad for aj and the bellas, they are practically recognized just for who enters in their pants... Crowd just chant the name of their partners. It isn't degradating.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Damien must have tea bagged Linda & Steph during a dark match or something. :dahell


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Can Brooklyn destroy this match?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Miz? Sheamus? Oh look, the Lakers are playing.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Yay get to see Sheamus fight tonight


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So Sheamus is going to bury Mike with the bro-kick as Glen Jacobs predicted.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Sandow and Miz are very entertaining together. They're both making the most of these characters.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> From The Rock to the Miz
> 
> lulz - says it all
> 
> even more so considering Miz main evented just 3 years ago


:kermit


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Call me crazy, but a 'little Wyatt' would be so creepy, if handled well and kept away from Honrswoggle/Torito/Comedy stuff.


I think it'd do well the first week but then they'd lose interest and it'd either be forgotten or turned into a comedy angle.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

autechrex said:


> She clearly has a womanly figure. Why do people say shit like this?


Because thy're sick and they like fat.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I honestly forgot he was the US Champion.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Thomas Ederson :jbl


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This is what bothers me about WWE these days. Rollercoaster shows. You can have the crowd chanting about how stupid some fucking irrelevant match is and then The Rock comes out in the very next fucking segment.
> 
> Some consistency would be nice. I'd like to be able to enjoy *the whole damn show*.










him? :troll


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

So since the Miz and Cesaro couldn't win their respective matches against champions, they decided to switch? How many wrestlers are in WWE exactly?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So WWE gave Sandow his TNA name before he's even there yet?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> no one gives a shit about sheamus. Brilliant


I do so that one guy likes Sheamus and nobody else. Best wrestler actively on the main roster.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Happy b-day to Sammartino.

Sandow continuing to prove his greatness. :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

soviet street walker is trending?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

John Cena is a bigger movie star than Mike. Heck wasn't John Cena the original Marine.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh, its the Gobbledy Gooker's birthday too!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This whole Mizdow thing is not funny


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They care more about Sandow than Miz :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Mizdow chants. :banderas


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

DashingRKO said:


> :kermit



I don't get that reference!!!!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

"Damien Mizdow" chants! :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Natecore said:


> I do so that one guy likes Sheamus and nobody else. Best wrestler actively on the main roster.


Make it two.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Mizdow chants!!!!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I actually like Miz and Sandow more than Sheamus


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Oh, its the Gobbledy Gooker's birthday too!


*IS it November?*


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

That face behind the Miz. :lol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sandow is more over than the miz :haha


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Did anyone see the guy behind the Miz?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Chants for Mizdow. <3



Natecore said:


> I do so that one guy likes Sheamus and nobody else. Best wrestler actively on the main roster.


Same. Sheamus is just one of a number of very capable workers whose personality is marred by insipid bookers and writers and of course Vince.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> John Cena is a bigger movie star than Mike. Heck wasn't John Cena the original Marine.


And to this day cena still thinks he is a marine


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> soviet street walker is trending?


:lol Was a great one-liner!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao so they cut to commercial as soon as the Mizdow chants get really loud

"Vince they are chanting Mizdow"

:Out


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This crowd loves Mizdow, therefore I love this crowd. Other crowds should follow suit.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Rocks back stage right now giving Lana the smackdown


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> They care more about Sandow than Miz :lol


Doesn't everyone?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Mizdow should bump every time Miz does.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I AM Glacier said:


> Rocks back stage right now giving Lana the smackdown


I'd like to see that for $9.99 :hhh2


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Phillies3:16 said:


> And to this day cena still thinks he is a marine


And why I'll never know :jordan4


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"We want Sandow" chants now on the app. GOAT crowd. Popped big for Sandow attacking Sheamus as well. :lmao


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> Uh, it's the EXACT same gimmick.
> 
> It's just that she doesn't have a bunch of nerdy neckbeard smarks in a small room cheering for her now.


She was presented better in NXT, though.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The Miz is such a company fuckboy. He just has that look about him.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Miz & Sheamus this is the 12 time this year they been in the ring with each other on WWE tv, that 12 time


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

FarmersOnly commercial :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sandow rocking it!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Z. Kusano said:


> This whole Mizdow thing is not funny


You have no soul!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh yeah, and we're back on the WARZONE. :jr


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Sandow is completely overshadowing Miz.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> Miz & Sheamus this is the 12 time this year they been in the ring with each other on WWE tv, that 12 time


Hence why the guy with the most reaction is Mizdow.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> They care more about Sandow than Miz :lol





Soul Man Danny B said:


> Doesn't everyone?


Yes.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

He put air in a Headlock, Mizdow is The Best


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

why is kane still in the main event picture, exactly?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Mizdow chants.


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Doesn't everyone?


Pretty much. Sandow is even entertaining in this role.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

We want Sandow :maury


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

WE WANT SANDOW


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"Sandow"

Cole: "They're very behind the Miz"

fpalm


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

If someone ever told you Sandow can't get heat THEY A DAMN LIAR!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"SAN-DOW! SAN-DOW! SAN-DOW!" "WE WANT SANDOW!!! :clap WE WANT SANDOW! :clap"

:mark:


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Mizdow :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Sandow getting the chants he deserves.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Sandow is the man


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Mizdow about to get Ryder'd. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Mizdow getting put over by the crowd


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Crowd reactions are great for Sandow.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mizdow does a better job at being The Miz than The Miz himself.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

That fucking pop :lmao

The roster should come out at the end and give the fans a "Thank You Brooklyn" chant. They fucking deserve it!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Sandow will probably suffer because of this crowd support


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

*WE WANT SANDOW CHANTS!!!!!!*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Turning shit into gold time and time again, his " Damien Shadowdow" gimmick is amazing !


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Happy for Sandow. He deserves a pop like this for turning a shit gimmick into gold.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol JBL chastising COle


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, Brooklyn. Sandow is better.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes, he is better.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Sandow :mark: 

Fuck the Miz

period


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao at the commentators trying to act all surprised the crowd chanting for Sandow


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

10-15 years ago the divas were encouraged to go model for Playboy or some other skinrag magazine. 

Flash forward to 2014 and the woman of WWE are encouraged to get into bitchfights on a reality TV show and the men are encouraged to star in B-rated movies that go straight to Nobody gives two fucks land.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Sandow's better!

LOL so fucking true.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Vince needs to listen to the fans like he claims he does on those WWE network videos

Sandow must be loving this crowd chants.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sandow gon' get buried hard again


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm trying not to like this Mizdow stunt double gimmick, but Sandow is pretty fucking entertaining


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

no one gives a fuck about sheamus


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Sheamus rightly getting booed.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

lol high five for slapping Sheamus xD!!! I'm glad people realize how much of a piece of shit Sheamus is.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Sandow wtf lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sheamus no one gives 2 fucks about you right now


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And Sheamus gets nothing because really, why would people care about him? He's good in the ring but unless he's in a brawl with guys like Cesaro there's no reason to get behind him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> :lmao at the commentators trying to act all surprised the crowd chanting for Sandow


Its Vince yelling in their ears to act surprised


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Sheamus actually thinks they were chanting for him lmao!


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

:lol Poor Sheamus will never get over as a babyface.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That boo when Sheamus attacked Mizdow :banderas


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

wow miz gets a win


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> :lmao so they cut to commercial as soon as the Mizdow chants get really loud
> 
> "Vince they are chanting Mizdow"
> 
> :Out


:lmao


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Thank god that red headed fuck lost


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Miz getting pity chants thanks to the greatness that is Sandow.



A-C-P said:


> Sheamus no one gives 2 fucks about you right now


I do. D:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh shit!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Sheamus' move sequences are soooo good. Great wrestler.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sheamus clean pinfall loss. I welcome this :trips2


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

The match went just like i had imagine it.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

WhyTooJay said:


> :lol Poor Sheamus will never get over as a babyface.


Another thing WWE are getting wrong, should easily be a heel it's common sense


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope the smackdown 15 show is good


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Okay main event time - cena 1 on 3. Time to turn off the tv.

Zero fucks given.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm stunned that Sheamus didn't win. Always happy to see something different and once again Miz/Sandow continue to be awesome in their roles.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Heh. Sheamus loses again on a roll-up whilst he looks on in disbelief and anger? How original.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the miz is challenging for the us title now? you would think the mid card was just four guys.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey Tyrion, Brooklyn is with you on Sandow.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Nobody is awaiting that fucking main event. Not after The Rock.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Finally Sheamus fucking loses, about fucking time.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Sheamus needs to turn heel and join the Authority

.... OH SHIT!

DISTRACTION ROLL UP! DISTRACTION ROLL UP! DISTRACTION ROLL UP! :bahgawd


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

This shit makes me want to vomit.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, Miz picked up a win for real!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

...and you know JACKKKKKK


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*SANDOW IS AN AWESOME SHADOW!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh Hulkster


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Not looking forward to a Miz/Sheamus rematch without this crowd.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Sandow was more entertaining in that match than Miz and Sheamus was!!


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Sheamus' problem is that he's vanilla as hell. He's a good worker and decent on the mic, but he doesn't have charisma.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

DarkSide256 said:


> I'm trying not to like this Mizdow stunt double gimmick, but Sandow is pretty fucking entertaining




They buried him because in a 'shoot' he said he should be given a bigger role. He is very charismatic,. and a decent wrestler, but comments like that get you buried. That's why he does all the silly mock gimmicks and now this.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ohhhh so more cancer support can get boo'd


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I bet Vince thought "wwe going pink" meant he was gonna be rolling in pussy. Then he realized it was for breast cancer awareness and just said fuck it, roll with it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another woman host person?

Oh. My. God.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

sad crowd dont care about sheamus he is a better wrestler than majority of the main event scene


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Joan Luden's promo is going crush the one by Reigns


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> no one gives a shit about sheamus. Brilliant





4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Nobody is awaiting that fucking main event. Not after The Rock.


I just want to see if Dean Ambrose gets a gun.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

This PC shit is irritating. Sorry if this is insensitive but how does this hold priority over The Rock's return on RAW?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck me, don't boo a cancer survivor please.

But in all seriousness this main event is going to be a massive cluster fuck. hardly any time.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Don't mean to be a dick, but do wrestling fans actually give a fuck about this? Time and a place. This isn't it.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> They buried him because in a 'shoot' he said he should be given a bigger role. He is very charismatic,. and a decent wrestler, but comments like that get you buried. That's why he does all the silly mock gimmicks and now this.


Its funny because HHH has said in interviews he likes guys that stand up for themselves and demand the ball, yet when someone they don't does it they bury them and say they are getting it as punishment for speaking out yet when someone they love does it, they say well that took a lot os guys and i respect them for it, and that is why he got that push.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Don't mean to be a dick, but do wrestling fans actually give a fuck about this? Time and a place. This isn't it.


Sounds bad but it's true, keep this stuff behind the scenes. Certainly don't put people out there live.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Monday night pandering.

This company is like the nerd in high school doing whatever he can to be accepted by the cool kids. The cool kids in this instance being the mainstream.


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Sheamus' move sequences are soooo good. Great wrestler.


He's a great wrestler, his character just needs some rejuvenation. I have been a fan of his since his debut.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

WWE gone Oprah now. :side:


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Am I the only one who doesn't think cancer survivors aren't heroes? 

I understand it's a terrible sickness, but don't prop these people up as heroes.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Pacmanboi said:


> This PC shit is irritating. Sorry if this is insensitive but how does this hold priority over The Rock's return on RAW?


It doesn't? Rock's return was at the end of the 2nd hour (viewers and ratings boost in the final report), start of the third hour, and at a halftime of an NFL game. It was the right placement, and made people care about Rusev again. It worked.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> They buried him because in a 'shoot' he said he should be given a bigger role.


When did he say this?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

U jelly, miz?


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Ambrose will get a nice reaction when he appears near the end. They should have the show end with Ambrose and Cena staring each other down with Rollins in the background.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


Is that Bobby Moniham from SNL behind the Miz?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The Rock will be on Smackdown I'm guessing. it's his show afterall.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Don't mean to be a dick, but do wrestling fans actually give a fuck about this? Time and a place. This isn't it.


Exactly what I was thinking. I don't want to this in my wrestling show. I want to see wrestling.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Phaedra said:


> Fuck me, don't boo a cancer survivor please.
> 
> But in all seriousness this main event is going to be a massive cluster fuck. hardly any time.


18 minutes left. Plenty of time for Cena to overcome the odds.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Eeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

GNR4LIFE said:


> Monday night pandering.
> 
> This company is like the nerd in high school doing whatever he can to be accepted by the cool kids. The cool kids in this instance being the mainstream.


This accurately describes Vince's goal for WWE over the last few years. He is so desperate for mainstream validation.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Susan G Coleman meet WWF RAW is WAR 1998












































:lawler


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Is that Bobby Moniham from SNL behind the Miz?


:lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

a warm ackowledgement


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok at least they are not booing the cancer survivors


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Another woman host person?
> 
> Oh. My. God.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The pandering is sickening. Enough.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

god I am pleased her on the left survived goddamn her tits are awesome and is hot to boot:yum::yum:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

See, leaving it at that would have been fine, why do they need to bring someone out to depress everyone?

Good luck to her, though.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm glad they aren't actually booing this.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

FUCK THIS BULLSHIT

WHO GIVES A FUCK


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Sorry but who really cares about this? What's it got to do with wrestling?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Z. Kusano said:


>


this is so comforting to listen to.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Ugh, such sexism, let's ignore the millions of men that deal with cancer, and just focus on those poor women.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Ok at least they are not booing the cancer survivors


It's a perfect crowd tonight.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

PR bullshit. PR bullshit. PR bullshit. Look how great we are! We're awesome! Accept us, mainstream!

That's all I'm hearing right now.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Why couldn't this be on the app...? fpalm


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

So how long do we have to wait before the main event breaks down and how long until Ambrose makes the save?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Infact, one thing, it's not just women that get it.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

At least this have a purpose...is not two women spanking each other butts


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

Fuck this soccer mom segment. Was really counting on Brooklyn to boo this shit.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thought she was gonna say make me... More money.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Come on WWE, please seperate WWE programming from this corporate crap.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think they should support this, but do these celebrity spots behind the scenes.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank god the smarky fans are not acting up here


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

better mic skills than reigns


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Brandough said:


> When did he say this?




http://cdn.whatculture.com/wwe/damien-sandow-makes-cryptic-statements-about-his-wwe-future.php

also a pipebomb on pre-raw

and then here's another thing

http://www.pwmania.com/backstage-ne...y-he-faced-damien-sandow-at-money-in-the-bank - fans want him to be treated better 


Some may say it's all a work and he's fine with his role but I think he wants more of one.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:clap nice segment with no bullshit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good God. fpalm


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

etched Chaos said:


> Ugh, such sexism, let's ignore the millions of men that deal with cancer, and just focus on those poor women.


..Equality goes out the window. :draper2


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Respect from Brooklyn where it is deserved.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

At the very least this is more straight forward than the other embarrassing segment.

Still there's really no need for shit like this on a wrestling show. And this is only week 1 on October mind you.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

loop RAW IS WAR over this, shits hilarious

Yum lisa


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I feel awful for this, but just imagine Luke Harper interrupting this.

"I'm fighting Cancer and..."

PEEK-A-BOO. YOU'RE DOOMED


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ashley and Lisa are sexy.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> The pandering is sickening. Enough.


Well I don't mind a bout showing how important it is to donate and how important it is to fight this terrible disease, but yeah they're overdoing it a bit.....I'm surprised they're not plugging the WWE network at the same time. I thought last weeks thing was going to be it, but I'm guessing all of October will have this...which is a bit much in my opinion.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I rather have Raw pander to cancer survivors than the military but maybe that's just me.


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


> better mic skills than reigns


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

p862011 said:


> the same eugene who got a big push and even a ppv match with hhh


Then where'd he go?


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyone complaining about this is an asshole.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You can move the Islanders to Brooklyn but you can't fix the Islanders or their ability to bring shittyness.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Damn I was hoping they would boo them out of the building.

PS: CENA... ofcourse


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lisa is pretty hot


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

CENA IS THERE :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

They honestly could have done this before the actual show started. It comes across as them padding for time.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Cena...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Goldusto said:


> god I am pleased her on the left survived goddamn her tits are awesome and is hot to boot:yum::yum:


:maury


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Just what we were missing, This Fucker.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Main Event Time


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

WOULD BE CENA.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Missed another spot to turn Cena heel 

He should of attacked her from the back


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm glad they aren't actually booing this.


I don't think they would ever actually boo this. They'd just sit quietly or leave for a min. There's a little humanity even in wrestling fans.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena! Of course. What a fuckboy.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

etched Chaos said:


> Ugh, such sexism, let's ignore the millions of men that deal with cancer, and just focus on those poor women.


And pick a scam artist cancer company to boot.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Is there anything Cena won't stick his nose in?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

MTVDTH said:


> this is so comforting to listen to.


Oh yes, it is.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena's pandering never ceases to amaze


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Cena came out and hugged her!

HAHAHAHAHA That is beyond fucking hilarious


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This woman got too over Cena had to leach lmmfgdao!


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Here's John Cena to leech off the cancer survivors.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

And of course Cena has to leech off the moment.. THIS IS WHY WE HATE YOU


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok anyone know what channel Raw switched to? USA just became OWN


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Lisa could get it :side:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Are you fucking kidding me? Did they... did they really fucking just do that?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> :clap nice segment with no bullshit


wonderboy John Cena just showed up as soon you posted this. :cena3


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:LOL Cena


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh Cena... :lol


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Good opportunity for a BNB return there.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I fuckin hate the E for that


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

God, Cena's such a whore.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

CHEER THIS MAN DAMNIT


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Soo.... you think the Rock might come out and team up with Cena in the main event???*


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Aficionado said:


> Anyone complaining about this is an asshole.


I agree , but we need a Testicular Cancer night , Testicular Cancer is #1 Cancer among men 15-35‎


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

Let's fight cancer...and them they cut to the 3vs1 screen.... Is cena the cancer we all need to fight?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Did Cena really have to steal the spotlight from a lady with cancer??????
Is there any spotlight Cena won't try to leech away??????


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nolo King said:


> Come on WWE, please seperate WWE programming from this corporate crap.


that stuff should be on total divas


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

It shouldn't be on the show but no need for some of you to be so disrespectful.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

i forgot i was watching a wrestling show. who changed the channel?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

:lmao

Vince is the ultimate troll. 

Let me see them boo Cena now :vince2


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I AM Glacier said:


> Missed another spot to turn Cena heel
> 
> He should of attacked her from the back


AA off the stage.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

jcmmnx said:


> This woman got too over Cena had to leach lmmfgdao!



Ok this made me laugh to hard


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

That instrumental was awesome. Anyone know the song?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm pretty fucking sure I just saw them use cancer to put Cena over. I'm having a nightmare, right?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


> better mic skills than reigns


:bryanlol :Jordan


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Jesus, who won't Cena try and steal the moment from. :ex:


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Fuck this cancer bull shit pink crap. I don't watch RAW to see this garbage at all. GTFOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

:cena3
At least someone cares about cancer


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

That segment was so much better than that Adam Rose spanking segment.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Aficionado said:


> Anyone complaining about this is an asshole.


No we aren't. We're watching for wrestling, not for the Oprah show. Susan didn't need to get TV time to talk about her surviving experience. I don't mean to be a dick about it, but again, we're watching for wrestling not this.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Aficionado said:


> Anyone complaining about this is an asshole.


Call me an asshole but I think the corporate obsession with only pushing Breast cancer charities is sickening. What about the other cancers? What about the millions of men who suffer just as much? You'd think a company selling a male aimed product would also look to do partners with charities that address them too, but no, it's all about the breast cancer.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Pronk25 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't think cancer survivors aren't heroes?
> 
> I understand it's a terrible sickness, but don't prop these people up as heroes.


Pretty much. You get treatment then you either live or die. It's not like the harder you "fight" the higher chance you survive. Life's a cruel bitch.

Inb4 negs, like I care. There's a million types of cancer, why does breast cancer get all the funding?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

the shortest main event time ever. it's 10:54PM right now. Isn't their cut off time 11:05PM.

we're still on a commercial break.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

How long before they legit give Cena a cancer gimmick to get him cheers?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Fuck this cancer bull shit pink crap. I don't watch RAW to see this garbage at all. GTFOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Too soon, man.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this horror game the evil within really has some bad "next gen" graphics
the last of us on ps3 looks away better


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> I agree , but we need a Testicular Cancer night , Testicular Cancer is #1 Cancer among men 15-35‎


Or prostate cancer. They could tape the middle rope brown.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> AA off the stage.


THROUGH THE TABLE!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

My power went out so I assume Cena came out and tried to suck some of the applause that woman was getting?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Ratedr4life said:


> Lisa could get it :side:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Cena looking to get cheered with Sahara desert levels of thirst.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

sharkboy22 said:


> THROUGH THE TABLE!


And take her hat off and put JBLS hat on her.....:dance


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

are you fucking kidding me


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

WHYTHYHYHYHHYHfeoitrastuasgasdfgkdgfdshv kljx cfblsrtvas

Why in the blue hell is supercunt stealing spotlight from a cancer survivor ? Why not Steph>????? Why not trips? ROCK? no has to be goldencunt


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> the shortest main event time ever. it's 10:54PM right now. Isn't their cut off time 11:05PM.
> 
> we're still on a commercial break.


I've seen Raw go 25 minutes past the hour. They have time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> the shortest main event time ever. it's 10:54PM right now. Isn't their cut off time 11:05PM.
> 
> we're still on a commercial break.


raw usually overruns to 11:15


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Ok, they are really overdoing it now with the female guest hosts.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Who the fuck?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:no 

Not the ATL Housewive


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Not that shitty show.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Pacmanboi said:


> That segment was so much better than that Adam Rose spanking segment.


Well this one was serious and to the point where I can't even being to describe what they were thinking with those two drunk skanky plastic-faced trolls dancing.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Fuck you WWE, seriously a big fuck you.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

An ugly cunt on Raw next week. Shocking.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Didn't really mind this segment, but we could've done without that Today Show/Adam Rose disaster.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi Sam and Dean


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Nene hosting RAW


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Aficionado said:


> Or prostate cancer. They could tape the middle rope brown.


:bryanlol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Aficionado said:


> Or prostate cancer. They could tape the middle rope brown.



You are thinking of Colon Cancer


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Welp Can't wait for the funny posts next week :lol


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMFAO this company never learn.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Did that black guy flip off the camera? Or was he doing a peace sign?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

How the fuck can that crowd boo Cena without looking like complete cunts now? This is why I fucking hate this mixing of corporate, PR stuff and actual programming. It's nothing to do with helping people, it's all to do with them trying to look good.

Fuck this company.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

they hate cena here.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That Nene chick is quite the ugly bitch. Bleh.

E&C burying Cole. :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am so ready for this E+C thing to be super disappointing lol. Exciting to see them together nonetheless.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

CHEER THIS MAN DAMMNIT


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:ti Fuck you, Cena.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

etched Chaos said:


> Call me an asshole but I think the corporate obsession with only pushing Breast cancer charities is sickening. What about the other cancers? What about the millions of men who suffer just as much? You'd think a company selling a male aimed product would also look to do partners with charities that address them too, but no, it's all about the breast cancer.


Fair enough. But just because they don't support another cancer specifically shouldn't mean they should stop doing it with breast cancer.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's time :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Was that piped in????


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"JOHN CENA SUCKKSS"


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm certain Cena think the boos are actually people giving him support


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

hahaaha they are doing the sing along again


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

So Cena went backstage to make another entrance? This is why people hate Cena.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

That chant :lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh, how I missed that sing-along.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

JOHN CENA SUCKSSSSSSSSS FUCKING BROOKLYN IS LIVING UP TO THE HYPE TONIGHT.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Obviously this match isn't going to last long since there is like 3 minutes left


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

PLEASE make that a regular thing. " John Ce-Na Suuuuucks" hhahahah


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

John Cena sucks chants lol


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*They added something to his entrance music. 

It sounds like a chorus of fans screaming John Cenaaaaaaaaaa.... 

I'm 100% convinced that is piped in. *


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

John Fucking Cena :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"John Cena Sucks" :maury


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Must admit, cena made me laugh there!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Get that Mc Donald's bullshit outta my face, John


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena's 4th appearance of the night. The PUSH CENA sign from last week is working


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Cena mixing red, pink, green, and yellow is a fucking abomination.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Its Super Cena


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I hope Dean shows back up


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

They're actually chanting "JOHN CENA SUCKS!" in tune with his theme. Goddamn it Crooklyn, you're fun. :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Odds will be overcome!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> That Nene chick is quite the ugly bitch. Bleh.
> 
> E&C burying Cole. :lol


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

dougfisher_05 said:


> *They added something to his entrance music.
> 
> It sounds like a chorus of fans screaming John Cenaaaaaaaaaa....
> 
> I'm 100% convinced that is piped in. *


more like them chanting John Cena Suuuuucks


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Instead of that U2 album, can we get the "John Cena Sucks" song free on iTunes?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

in b4 Ambrose attacks Rollings with a Nathan's hotdog


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

MTVDTH said:


> better mic skills than reigns


Lita and Curtis Axel have better mic skills than Roman Reigns.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I forgot Randy existed for a little while.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol Kane still main eventing RAW. Unbelievable.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Kane couldn't be arsed waiting for Ortons long entrance I see


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*So that was just the crowd saying John Cena Sucks to his theme?*


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Not a single speck of noise for Kane...


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Pacmanboi said:


> JOHN CENA SUCKSSSSSSSSS FUCKING BROOKLYN IS LIVING UP TO THE HYPE TONIGHT.


I'm gonna try to get that chant going @ Hell In a Cell.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA Fuckin' Kane...


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

They're not saying "boo", they're saying "boobs" in support of Breast Cancer Awareness.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Aficionado said:


> Anyone complaining about this is an asshole.


Meh. I've had multiple family members, relatives, close friends deal with and even lost some to Cancer. I'm watching Monday Night RAW for a wrestling product, not the Oprah show. So call me an asshole, but get this off my TV. Not to mention the fact that Susan G. Komen is a corrupt and horrible "charity" network.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Seth looks drunk as fuck right now


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Rollins' theme gets worse by the week.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Who else thinks Dean comes back at the very end of this match to save Cena?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

It was Rollins who put the fire at Undertaker and Kanes house.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Btw, if you were Rollins, wouldn't you just tag straight out?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I wonder what gonna happen here with the finish


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> lol Kane still main eventing RAW. Unbelievable.


Just wait until its Kane vs Big show at WM for the WWE title


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ambrose to appear hidden in a hotdog


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Can raw just be in Brooklyn every week? They make shit worth watching


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Aficionado said:


> Fair enough. But just because they don't support another cancer specifically shouldn't mean they should stop doing it with breast cancer.


But they only ever do it with breast cancer, that's it, breast cancer, nothing else. Personally if they're going to do a cancer related month, they should do a cancer in general theme, not shimmy up with just a breast cancer company and let Cena leech off them.


----------



## LOL-ins (Jun 26, 2014)

Aficionado said:


> Fair enough. But just because they don't support another cancer specifically shouldn't mean they should stop doing it with breast cancer.


Susan G Komen is a hack charity you absolute brainwashed fruitloop.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Tis time for the odds to be overcome! Here goes Cena!


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I knew Seth was going to tag out


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I see tag match rules have changed


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Orton leading the concierto


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Batz said:


> Meh. I've had multiple family members, relatives, close friends deal with and even lost some to Cancer. I'm watching Monday Night RAW for a wrestling product, not the Oprah show. So call me an asshole, but get this off my TV. Not to mention the fact that Susan G. Komen is a corrupt and horrible "charity" network.


All cancer charities are corrupt. 

Come on... how much fucking money does it take to "find a cure?"


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Ambrose to appear hidden in a hotdog


Spoiler: He'll show up in the hot dog suit as part of Adam Rose's rosebuds.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Kane shouldn't have been main eventing 10 years ago, let alone fucking now. Christ.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

LOL-ins said:


> Susan G Komen is a hack charity you absolute brainwashed fruitloop.


Thank you for showing me the light. I sincerely apologize for supporting such a horrible cause.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Why do they insist on calling Kane Corporate Kane? They don't call Randy Corporate Orton.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kane brings the mood down in any situation.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

AngryConsumer said:


> All cancer charities are corrupt.
> 
> Come on... how much fucking money does it take to "find a cure?"


I don't know. Ask one of the many breast cancer survivors how much they pay in hospital bills...


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

A change of Jorts from Cena, heel turn incoming.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol, did Kane miss Rollins completely on that tag? :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This is too much uttahere


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

NeNe and her decatur quick weave with the back of it rising like crust hosting Raw? Does Vince not know his audience? I can tell just looking at the crowd it's not gay men and black women.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Seth Rollins legit looks like a character out of The King of Fighters


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

I thought for sure they would just have Rollins stand on the apron the entire match and not have him enter the ring until the brawl at the end.


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

Cena's wearing black Jorts. I smell a heel turn.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Those sure are some nice odds you got there. :cena3

Sure would be a shame if someone...


...were to overcome them. 

:cena3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Seth's troll voice :lmao
A thing of beauty :lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

MaskedKane said:


> Why do they insist on calling Kane Corporate Kane? They don't call Randy Corporate Orton.


To seperate him from THE DEMON Kane or something. Which is also a stupid name.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Could someone teach Cena how to throw a punch?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Is Reigns going to come and make the save? I couldn't care less about this match.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Rollins is the only one in the ring worthy of main eventing in 2014.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Undertakerowns said:


> NeNe and her decatur quick weave with the back of it rising like crust hosting Raw? Does Vince not know his audience? I can tell just looking at the crowd it's not *gay men* and black women.


He's trying to appeal to dat dere Chrisley Knows Best audience.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

D-Bag said:


> Cena's wearing black Jorts. I smell a heel turn.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He wore them last week


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

in b4 Cena wins 1 on 3


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Kane wrestled his best solo match ever against D Bry at Extreme Rules. He is having a career year.


----------



## LOL-ins (Jun 26, 2014)

Aficionado said:


> Thank you for showing me the light. I sincerely apologize for supporting such a horrible cause.


Good. Now go and support a real charity were 100% (or a high majority at least not 5%) of the proceeds go to victims and not awareness bullshit with the 6 figure CEO money maker.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

AngryConsumer said:


> All cancer charities are corrupt.
> 
> Come on... how much fucking money does it take to "find a cure?"


Not all. The ones who funded my sister's treatment and rehab did plenty for us and the entire cancer ward my sister spent months in. Then again, it was a Canadian organization.

It's more about than finding a cure. It's meant to be a Network. Susan G. Komen is nothing but a marketing campaign developed to get millions and help other companies get millions.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

what on earth is that man sitting in a wheelchair sign about? :lol


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Those sure are some nice odds you got there. :cena3
> 
> Sure would be a shame if someone...
> 
> ...


:lmao If I wasn't on mobile and my phone wasn't a piece of shit I would so rep you.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Damn even this graphic took me back


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

DQ really


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cena put his face in Rollins crotch, lol.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Another DQ finish


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Uhh that is never a dq


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

really


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That wasn't predictable...at all :eyeroll


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

How was that a DQ?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That's not a DQ...


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

HE WAS IN THE MATCH HOW IS THAT A DQ?!?!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Did the King just jizz in his pants when Cena had Rollins up for the AA?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

and here we go


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol of course still technically wins

OF COURSE HE DOES

god forbid he lose clean ...THREE ON FUCKING ONE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Natecore said:


> Kane wrestled his best solo match ever against D Bry at Extreme Rules. He is having a career year.


1 match = career year?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> To seperate him from THE DEMON Kane or something. Which is also a stupid name.


Happy hour Kane.
Clocked out kane
It's 5 o'clock somewhere Kane.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Random DQ again... WWE really thinks we're retarded, huh? fpalm


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena was wearing black shorts like, 10 years ago, too. I just love how much he's added to his gimmick over time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> DQ really


they can't have Cena jobbing now can they lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ambrose gonna clear the ring like superman


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

WHY THE FUCK WAS THAT A DQ? KANE IS IN THE MATCH!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Another DQ. zzzzz


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Why didn't the usos get disqualified for the superkicks? lol


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Bah Gawd that's Dean Ambrose's music. :jr


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This dude:lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean with the hotdog stand! :lol


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Ambrose is the new Stone Cold lol.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Predictable as shit


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hot dogs, y'all.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

What the fuck? Lol!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL Dean's here with a hot dog cart.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hot Dog!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ambrose with the hotdog cart :sodone


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Free hotdogs for everyone!


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

:lmao THIS GUY :lmao


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

HOT DOG! WE HAVE A WEINER!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Power Rangers Turbo! Dean Ambrose!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Not quite beer truck cool... But it'll do


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This raw just went to a 9 lol.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Ambrose Hotdog Stand from Flushing, I love it


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMFAO


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

We want hotdogs.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What was the DQ? Kane is part of the match


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ambrose, LMBO !!!!!!!!!!!! :lol


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Bet he has Ebola in there


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the PG version of the austin beer truck


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the fuck :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Another Ambrose to jump out if the cart


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

HOTDOG MANIA RUNNING WILD!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ambrose, please don't save Cena. Just stand there and eat the hot dogs. Don't do something nerdy.....


....Ugh. fpalm


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

uttahere 

:maury


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

He took it on the fucking subway


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ambrose stole some poor guys cart


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes Dean is back!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao THIS guy!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The actual fuck?!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

TJC93 said:


> Predictable as shit


Everyone saw that hot dog cart coming. Predictable shit as usual.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This fkin' clown! :lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

LMFAO :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Ambrose :lmao


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Ambrose is the the fucking man LOL :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus christ.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Is Ambrose clint eastwood's son?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Ambrose wins. Just fucking wins.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:bryanlol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ketchup > blood.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

:lmao Ambrose is a fucking BAWSE


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Stone Cold had a zamboni.... Amrbose has a hot dog cart....

fucking lame.*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LMFAO at Randall. :maury


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lmao Ambrose.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

ROFL Orton has mustard all over him LMBO


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Orton's yellow face

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kane's new gimmick, Mustard Kane debuts Next week.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Joey Chestnut in the cart!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> What was the DQ? Kane is part of the match


they actually enforced the 5 second rule of the illegal man begin in the ring which rarely ever is enforced


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Kane's bleeding!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I bet Lana's face looks kinda similar after the People's Champ came over


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The Majesty, the Fuckery! This is Monday Night Raw!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Mustard on Orton's face.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Really this is the payback on Rollins? Fucking mustard


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

That's not PG!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Sell those hot dog bun strikes, Seth!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Eww, mustard stain on Ambrose's shirt. 

Hmmm, what if Ambrose makes hot dogs his thing. 

OHHHHH FUUUUUUUCCCCCCCK. TONGS TO THE BALLS!!!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

RIP Rollins gear


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:bryanlol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Turn on the end of raw, see two people covered in ketchup and mustard, turn off the end of raw.... This Seahawks game is getting interesting, though


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Shades of the Brooklyn Brawler!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why does orton have yellow blood


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

PG era foodfight


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ambrose :LOL


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao Poor Rollins


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Markus123 said:


> HOTDOG MANIA RUNNING WILD!


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


HE FUCKING TONGED HIM!


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Dean coming down with a hotdog cart is awesome


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The tongs...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dean-O just shanked Seth's ballsack. Jesus Christ. :lmao


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

I wish I were those tongs :yum:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

ROFL


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

he tonged his wiener 

lolz


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

That AA to Orton had a bit of extra mustard on it.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

King of KINGS


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HHH corpsing.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

The tits are back!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao

Other than Rock, Ambrose is the only good thing this show has had.

Fucking annoying to see Orton being made to look like a geek of Kane proportions. Turn him face ffs.

Looks like they're actually doing this "winner faces Rollins, loser faces Orton". fpalm

EDIT: Spoke too soon.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bow down to the King! :hhh2


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

That diving out of the ropes spot has to be one of the most overused spots on the show.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

They're actually doing this.

:sodone


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Here comes the Ambrose buriel


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

It's time for HHH and Stephanie's reign come to an end. It's so boring.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hopefully the tongs to the balls becomes Dean submission finisher


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh no here comes Triple H


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

....They're really going to do this.....really?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

It's happening. fpalm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rollins/Ambrose in the cell make it fucking happen


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

No..............they are actually going through with this terrible idea fpalm of cena and ambrose first..................Ambrose better win


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THEY'RE ACTUALLY DOING THIS


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

God dammit. It was a good run, Ambrose


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

roflmao


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

No payoff for Ambrose, just release him now.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

fpalm Dat Ambrose burial.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

plsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss ambrose win.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

All these fucktards are dragging Ambrose and Rollins down. Fucking lame ass booking. No fucking body wants Cena in this feud.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Finally Dean and Cena will get their match at HiaC and get it out of their system.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

And this is where things begin to fall apart.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dean Ambrose better beat Cena at the fucking PPV.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:mark: FUCK YOU CENA


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Goodnight Cena lol


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

double arm DDT :mark:


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

uhhh ohhh

Ambrose's days numbered 
Cena's golden shovel coming


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

HELL YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Natecore said:


> That AA to Orton had a bit of extra mustard on it.


:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Seth Rollins will cause it to be a no cotest which will make it a three way in the cell.


OMG Ambrose just jumped Cena ha ha ha


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Damn that DDT :lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

seth rollings in a hell in a cell match. Did I just hear that


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAS!*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yassssss Ambrose.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

FUCK!!!!! Those DS reports were true


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Ambrose standing tall to end Raw. Love it!


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes!!!!! Fuck yes!!!!¡!!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank You Ambrose! :clap


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

ambrose.... my boy


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

wow so John or Dean will be fighting twice at Hell In Cell ppv


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

THANK YOU DEAN AMBROSE!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

2 matches? Don't like Ambrose odds there


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

THANK YOU AMBROSE.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Alright at least they didnt fucking have orton as a consolation prize.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

If Ambrose loses :lol


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

holy shit he used the future shock, I posted a few weeks ago how that'd be a cool finisher for him lol


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Ambrose standing tall to end RAW after laying out Cena? Sick.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And he gets up immediately. Fuck this bitch.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LUNATIC FRINGE!

Nice of him to channel McIntyre by using the Future Shock on John Boy.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Please be Ambrose


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That was a NASTY ddt.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They are really liking the multi tier ppv matches, 2nd one this year.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ambrose Burial: Confirmed :cena2


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Seth Rollins about to main event a pay per view.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Please use that as your finisher Ambrose.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

New finisher (emm Drew's) ahem


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hold Dat Cena


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ambrose is a fucking star.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Look they're chanting YES! They want Daniel Bryant!!!

...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Soooo, now what? How is Ambrose gonna beat Cena :lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

FUTURE SHOCK


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

but fuck this idea.

if Cena wins.. fpalm


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I like Ambrose


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

jcmmnx said:


> All these fucktards are dragging Ambrose and Rollins down. Fucking lame ass booking. No fucking body wants Cena in this feud.


Despite Ambrose and Rollins getting THEMSELVES over, WWE insists they need Cena in the feud to help get them over.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Imagine if Cena beat them both in the same night :lmao :lmao

He won't get past Ambrose, though. Wyatts will interfere.


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

Did ambrose just take drew mcintyres finisher?


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

:yes


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> FUCK!!!!! Those DS reports were true


DS always tell the truth. Even when they lie


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Commentators not being shocked hopefully means that it's not a heel turn for Ambrose. Crossing my fingers here.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

NEW FINISHER and YESSSS CLEANED HIS FUCKING CLOCK!!!


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

"STRAIGHT TO HELLLLLLLL":steph

How fucking corny....


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Terrible show

Ambrose with that push though


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:cena3


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> FUCK!!!!! Those DS reports were true


Atleast it's not two HiAC matches...


Please don't bury Dean Ambrose, WWE. Please don't feed him to Cena...


Last hour was awesome (minus the cancer stuff). First two hours can die off.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Time for E+C


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Will be great :banderas


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Stephanie's tits look so big and mouthwatering.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Thought that was kinda lame, but whatever. At least they're doing something different.

I just can't stop thinking about all the crazy shit Austin used to drive to the ring and now we're getting... hotdog carts. Fuck's sake.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Stall_19 said:


> Seth Rollins about to main event a pay per view.


As he should. The last month has shown that Rollins has improved the most of the shield. The guy is the future.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

For the informantion of delusional marks..

The Yes chant is over not Ambrose...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If Ambrose loses this match, they're basically saying that the last 5 months have been pointless.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> That diving out of the ropes spot has to be one of the most overused spots on the show.


Tope Suicidas! Someone on creative's been watching PWG :


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Edge and Christian lol.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

No kurt angle then


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TrainRekt said:


> "STRAIGHT TO HELLLLLLLL":steph
> 
> How fucking corny....


:lmao yeah


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Here comes Cena to steal another stars spotlight...again!!! That is this dudes entire career in a nutshell


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I'm sure after the show went off the air Cena AA''d Ambrose


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Amber B said:


> If Ambrose loses this match, they're basically saying that the last 5 months have been pointless.


pointless?!

cenawinslol is NEVER pointless... to the 8year olds


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Is anyone else watching the Edge/Christian show on the Network?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

JamesK said:


> For the informantion of delusional marks..
> 
> The Yes chant is over not Ambrose...


WWE creative team right now.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

I hope Ambrose gets the win and faces Rollins. Cena doesn't need to be involved in this feud. Let him go after Rollins once Ambrose gets his win.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

titty master vs shovel master

HIAC


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I'll tell you what, I could never bash Cena again if he puts Ambrose over. It would basically cement him in the ME scene.

Not too confident in that happening, but the new finisher is a good sign(hopefully that IS his new finisher).


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Roman Empire said:


> Is anyone else watching the Edge/Christian show on the Network?


Yessssir


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JamesK said:


> For the informantion of delusional marks..
> 
> The Yes chant is over not Ambrose...


Lol, You're delusional if you don't think Ambrose is over.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Hopefully the tongs to the balls becomes Dean submission finisher


Yes please.

:dance


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Uh, Cena is beating Ambrose and taking his feud, fantastic.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ambrose/Cena, winner fights Rollins. Ambrose/Rollins has enough build to be truly worthy of a HIAC match, Cena/Rollins just started...

... so obviously the latter is the match that'll happen at HIAC :vince2


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The show was mostly fucking trash. Rock was fucking awesome though, as was Ambrose in earlier segments before he became a fucking cartoon character.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Dean Ambrose is on fire. Hopefully he goes over cleanly. 

WHen was the last time a babyface was allowed to talk so much trash to Cena and even lay him out like that? Besides The Rock of course


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't think even WWE is that bad but if they seriously do have Cena go over both Ambrose and Rollins I think I'll be done for a bit.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

JamesK said:


> For the informantion of delusional marks..
> 
> The Yes chant is over not Ambrose...


Um.... What? Ambrose was over with the crowd. They reacted to every segment he was in. And the crowd yes'ed because of Ambrose hitting a ddt on Cena.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

The DDT's probably not a new finisher for Ambrose. He's used it before as a signature.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

How many outside interference Cena vs Ambrose going to have , Noway Ambrose going over clean


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Stad said:


> Lol, You're delusional if you don't think Ambrose is over.





Omega_VIK said:


> Um.... What? Ambrose was over with the crowd. They reacted to every segment he was in. And the crowd yes'ed because of Ambrose hitting a ddt on Cena.



:bryanlol :bryanlol


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Jarsy1 said:


>


Thats pretty much what WWE did us with that shit they called a show tonight.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I can already tell Ambrose will win the match with Cena at HITC but with a dirty finish, we'll still be getting complaints


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

On one hand if Ambrose goes over Cena clean and then tears down the house with Rollins he is a made man....
But if Vince gets his period Ambrose is fucked.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Pretty good Raw overall. The ending segment with Dean was awesome.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Alberto making coffee on Slam City :lmao


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

The beatdown was so corny and yet so funny and charming in a way...i think ambrose has a particular delivery that makes it works, even if it's a bad segment like this


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Barrett Got Swag said:


> The DDT's probably not a new finisher for Ambrose. He's used it before as a signature.


He didn't hook the arms in this one.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


>


:lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

They brought back the kazoos.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That fucking image of those two alcoholic hags and Adam Rose has just been burned into my brain forever.

God that was embarrassing.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Barrett Got Swag said:


> The DDT's probably not a new finisher for Ambrose. He's used it before as a signature.


It's different, he used the Future Shock which hooks both arms.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> That fucking image of those two alcoholic hags and Adam Rose has just been burned into my brain forever.
> 
> God that was embarrassing.


Those twits and the midget fight... Ugh if Rock and Ambrose weren't on tonight this RAW would have been on its way to the worst RAW episode ever. fpalm


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Must admit i laughed when Orton was covered in mustard just because of all the reports that he's unhappy with the company, can just imagine him being told whan he's got to do for tonight and him letting out an exasperated 'Fuck this company!'.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Batz said:


> Those twits and the midget fight... Ugh if Rock and Ambrose weren't on tonight this RAW would have been on its way to the worst RAW episode ever. fpalm


Tell me about it. Thank fuck they were there.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JamesK said:


> :bryanlol :bryanlol


Can't face the facts huh?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

JamesK said:


> :bryanlol :bryanlol


Dude, I get it, you love Bryan and dislike Ambrose, but there was no denying that Ambrose was well liked by the crowd tonight. And I'm a fan of both wrestlers.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> DS always tell the truth. Even when they lie


and Keller and Meltzer have laughed all the way to the bank in the process. :woolcock


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

deathslayer said:


> It's different, he used the Future Shock which hooks both arms.


Looked just like a normal DDT for me.

:draper2

Probably need a gif or something to compare it, though. That being said, I'd prefer the Future Shock over Dirty Deeds as Ambrose's finisher.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Dude, I get it, you love Bryan and dislike Ambrose, but there was no denying that Ambrose was well liked by the crowd tonight. And I'm a fan of both wrestlers.


Pretty sure he's trolling? Referencing the report that stated how WWE Creative believes that the YES! Chant is over, and not the actual wrestlers who are being chanted for (specifically Daniel Bryan).


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Barrett Got Swag said:


> Commentators not being shocked hopefully means that it's not a heel turn for Ambrose. Crossing my fingers here.


Why would it be? Heel vs. Heel main event if Ambrose wins?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, the Ambrose segments were great, the Rock was an awesome little surprise and the 3 v 3 match was decent.


Everything else was absolutely terrible.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Stad said:


> Can't face the facts huh?





Omega_VIK said:


> Dude, I get it, you love Bryan and dislike Ambrose, but there was no denying that Ambrose was well liked by the crowd tonight. And I'm a fan of both wrestlers.


You can't face facts that his name is catchy that's why the people are chanting for him... 

Stop leaving in your imaginary world and face the facts..



Batz said:


> Pretty sure he's trolling? Referencing the report that stated how WWE Creative believes that the YES! Chant is over, and not the actual wrestlers who are being chanted for (specifically Daniel Bryan).


We have a *WINNERRRRRRR*!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

autechrex said:


> Why would it be? Heel vs. Heel main event if Ambrose wins?


A heel vs. heel main event would be stupid, but the memory of Ryback turning heel last year still scars me.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Well, the Ambrose segments were great, the Rock was an awesome little surprise and the 3 v 3 match was decent.
> 
> 
> Everything else was absolutely terrible.


You mean you didn't enjoy Adam Rose? :jbl


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Stad said:


> Lol, You're delusional if you don't think Ambrose is over.


He's being sarcastic.

He gets mad when people say Yes chants are over and not Bryan - and yes, I think D Bryan is over...

Dean Ambrose is over and so are yes chants.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Positives:

-Rock returning
-Sandow getting that main event-level pop/chants from the crowd
-Ambrose stuff

Everything else... meh.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

autechrex said:


> Why would it be? Heel vs. Heel main event if Ambrose wins?


Ambrose won't win.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Don't think it was a heel turn as they played it off like Ambrose was simply the first to strike. I can't understand why they would even think of turning him face based off the reactions he received.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

If what Dean has been receiving is shit booking, Ziggler would give his left nut to receive booking as terrible as Ambrose's lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Rock/Rusev segment and Ambrose saved this weeks RAW.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Raw got really good after Rock showed up.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Minus the bull vs the gator. Raw was fucking awesome tonight!!!!!!!!
Lots of surprises/tender touching moments/Good matches.

The rock and ambrose did it for me!!!!


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

They put Cena in this field... Essentially because they didn't have anything else for him to do. I'm thinking Ambrose wins... Ambrose vs Rollins in the cell will be one hell of a match. Worth my 9.99


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Batz said:


> Pretty sure he's trolling? Referencing the report that stated how WWE Creative believes that the YES! Chant is over, and not the actual wrestlers who are being chanted for (specifically Daniel Bryan).












Didn't read the report, so shit my bad, dude.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Frieza said:


> I can't understand why they would even think of turning him heel based off the reactions he received.


Why? Roman. Reigns.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Cena hasn't gone over in the last 2 ppvs. He will beat ambrose


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

amhlilhaus said:


> Cena hasn't gone over in the last 2 ppvs. He will beat ambrose


That's highly likely. The best case scenario for Ambrose is that Rollins interferes and it becomes a three-way.

EDIT: The WWE isn't getting a dime of my money for a long time if they actually go through with this.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Ambrose will win, but it probably won't be clean. Seth interfering will probably come into play.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

amhlilhaus said:


> Cena hasn't gone over in the last 2 ppvs. He will beat ambrose


I smell a screwy finish and it ends up being a triple threat. fpalm

This match needs to be one on one, Dean vs. Seth.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Didn't read the report, so shit my bad, dude.


It wasn't for the report only.. It was for the reason for the past weeks there are many people that say that Ambrose is not over.. Of course i am trolling and of course Ambrose is fucking over...

And i am a big Ambrose fan for years and years i will not turn my back on him


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

they were clearly eyeing each other up and ambrose hit first

doesnt matter anyway ambrose could have showed up and immediately lowblowed cena from behind and let the authority beat cena up from there and people would have cheered it


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

JamesK said:


> It wasn't for the report only.. It was for the reason for the past weeks there are many people that say that Ambrose is not over.. Of course i am trolling and of course Ambrose is fucking over...
> 
> And i am a big Ambrose fan for years and years i will not turn my back on him


Shit man, I apologize then. I haven't really been keeping up on what people have been saying about him.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> doesnt matter anyway ambrose could have showed up and immediately lowblowed cena from behind and let the authority beat cena up from there and people would have cheered it


Ambrose is awesome and over, but Cena could turn Attila the Hun babyface.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Why? Roman. Reigns.


If he was around then maybe but with him sitting at home, I can't see them turning Ambrose right now.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Ambrose is awesome and over, but Cena could turn Attila the Hun babyface.


yeah that's why i don't get people worrying if wwe 'tries to turn him heel' or whatever


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry Ambrose fans.. I feel so sorry for you all.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Frieza said:


> If he was around then maybe but with him sitting at home, I can't see them turning Ambrose right now.


They won't it would be stupid to kill his momentum, I would wait for WM 32 when we will have Reigns-Rollins-Ambrose for the WWE title.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

When Rock's music hit


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

The One Man Gang said:


> I smell a screwy finish and it ends up being a triple threat. fpalm
> 
> This match needs to be one on one, Dean vs. Seth.


No way man the WWE Universe won't take those two sport entertainers seriously unless they're rubbing shoulders with a real star Super Cena.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Frieza said:


> If he was around then maybe but with him sitting at home, I can't see them turning Ambrose right now.


We've got a few weeks before HIAC. At that point, Reigns might be a few weeks away from returning. Regardless of what any of us may want, the company wants Reigns to get over far more than they want Ambrose to get over.

I could see them burying Ambrose at HIAC to get him out of the way in order to get the crowd behind Reigns upon his return. This way, Vince kills two birds with one stone. He puts Cena over again and curbs a potential problem at the same time.

You may think i'm paranoid, but Bryan turning heel and joining the Wyatts last December was meant to get him out of the way for a returning Batista. This is something they've done before.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> When Rock's music hit


Same here. :lol

I thought it was a joke at first, like Damien Rockdow would come out or something, but then it was actually him and I marked like a motherfucker! :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Finally watching Swagger's match...fpalm @commentary calling Tyson a 'young man'. He's older than Jack. Decent, albeit short, match.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> When Rock's music hit


Haha I think that's how most of us reacted. Good for the WWE for keeping that a secret, that kind of a surprise doesn't really happen anymore.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Horrible RAW, once again.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Not really a good Raw this week. We had some good segments here, like the 6-man tag, The Rock returning, and Sandow continuing to be gold. However, other than the Ambrose/Rollins/Cena stuff, none of it felt important, like, at all. It's like they're not even trying make compelling television outside of the main feud and I didn't care for a good part of the show because of it, and it's been like that since I'd say SummerSlam. This was pretty much the definition of a filler Raw as there was almost no real buildup for Hell in a Cell. As for what was actually built up here, I really really hope they don't go with Cena/Rollins in the main event. Cena's insertion into the Rollins/Ambrose feud just seems really forced and Cena's issue with Rollins can be resolved after Hell in a Cell. Rollins and Ambrose have had months of quality buildup and this feud needs to be resolved inside Hell in a Cell. This storyline was going just fine until Cena got involved and now I'm getting a little worried. They wouldn't really go with Cena/Rollins inside Hell in a Cell, would they? They just added Cena to give him something to do for now, but at the end of the day, they know what they have to do and have Rollins and Ambrose close the show, right?


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

ambrose is literally pg scsa, slime, mustard hot dog van, kinda lame but he makes it work


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

hay brie bella










Summer losing to ONE ARM now. :sad:

THE ROCK return was pretty sweet and really unexpected. Impressed WWE kept it pretty quiet. Or at least I didn't see it. Nice to see Rusev involved in a segment like that. Not just anyone gets to have a segment with Rock.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Chiller88 said:


> Not really a good Raw this week. We had some good segments here, like the 6-man tag, The Rock returning, and Sandow continuing to be gold. However, other than the Ambrose/Rollins/Cena stuff, none of it felt important, like, at all. It's like they're not even trying make compelling television outside of the main feud and I didn't care for a good part of the show because of it, and it's been like that since I'd say SummerSlam. This was pretty much the definition of a filler Raw as there was almost no real buildup for Hell in a Cell. As for what was actually built up here, I really really hope they don't go with Cena/Rollins in the main event. Cena's insertion into the Rollins/Ambrose feud just seems really forced and Cena's issue with Rollins can be resolved after Hell in a Cell. Rollins and Ambrose have had months of quality buildup and this feud needs to be resolved inside Hell in a Cell. This storyline was going just fine until Cena got involved and now I'm getting a little worried. They wouldn't really go with Cena/Rollins inside Hell in a Cell, would they? They just added Cena to give him something to do for now, but at the end of the day, *they know what they have to do and have Rollins and Ambrose close the show, right?*



Do they???


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Somehow, Ambrose made mustard and ketchup bad ass. :ambrose

The Rock's segment put this show on another level compared to the last 8 weeks worth of Raws, but aside from that, it was still pretty bad. "This is stupid" chants were awesome for the midget stuff. :mark:

Roman Reigns is already getting boos and couldn't even get a cheap pop. But he's going to main event Wrestlemania. Okay. :kermit


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

All I'm asking is that WWE makes the Ambrose segments a little grittier. I mean, he got his head Curbstomped through cinder blocks and all you want to do is make him messy with Nickelodeon slime, relish, and mustard? That's like Batman getting his hands on Joe Chill and all he does is trip him. Give me a break.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> All I'm asking is that WWE makes the Ambrose segments a little grittier. I mean, he got his head Curbstomped through cinder blocks and all you want to do is make him messy with Nickelodeon slime, relish, and mustard? That's like Batman getting his hands on Joe Chill and all he does is trip him. Give me a break.


I agree. They can have Ambrose push the boundaries a bit without it killing the PG rating. But I think as a face, they want him to appeal to the kids as much as possible too. He is not a John Cena type face, but kids are still very much their demographic. They're trying to please two different type of fans at once: People who hate Cena type characters and the kids who do love goofy shit like mustard :lol


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

Raw positives

* The Rock

* Dean Ambrose

Raw Negatives

* Everything else. Including the two potential WOAT segments with the midget animals and Kathie Lee.

Ambrose is over as hell at the moment, so it's probably about time for Cena to squash his momentum.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Rock :mark:

My all time fave returning made my night. Happy as fuck he returned.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

damn the rock is getting old now. and that makes me feel old. feels bad man.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

RUSEV IS HUNGRY


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Anyone else want a Chrisley guest host appearance? Those commercials are fucking hilarious.

Chrisley tells Cameron that she ain't going out thee with her snap dragon snappin' then tells Dean Ambrose to stop acting like Larry Flynt. Shit writes itself.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Dragon said:


> RUSEV IS HUNGRY


he should have came out at the end ambrose had a hotdog cart.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Brye said:


> Anyone else want a Chrisley guest host appearance? Those commercials are fucking hilarious.
> 
> Chrisley tells Cameron that she ain't going out thee with her snap dragon snappin' then tells Dean Ambrose to stop acting like Larry Flynt. Shit writes itself.


Imagine him telling off Brock Lesnar for his chest tattoo. :lol


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Crowd was good, enjoyed Ambrose / Rock segments...rest was crap and I'm damn SICK of Adam Rose and his band of retards, Total Divas, guests hosts and the insulting midgets in animal costumes crap segments of which there was more than enough in tonight's show...so really I've got mixed feelings about this one.


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

Ambrose was awesome as fuck.

Still popped like a little bitch for the rock.

AJ was a little asshole just walking out on Emma.

I hated the dwarf shit.

Can we end this guest host/guest star shit. It didn't work in 2010 and it doesn't work now. Like next week what the fuck are they going to do with that nene leaks woman?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This RAW was average like always. There were some good such as the six man tag match with the Usos and Ziggler winning although I feel like the faces win too much. Bo Dallas gets the upper hand on Mark Henry again. Still wonder where this is leading for Henry besides another heel turn. Tyson Kidd was on TV again and this time lost to Jack Swagger. The Rock made a huge surprise appearance and was his vintage self and this time against Rusev. Big moment for Rusev and Lana. The Miz got a win over Sheamus and the crowd was nuts for Damien Mizdow. The Paige/AJ stuff was short and sweet so I didn't mind it. Lastly, I enjoyed all of Dean Ambrose's antics. They are fresh to see and the fans love it too. This is a new star in the making in Ambrose. The things I didn't like were the lame filler stuff of course. At least the crowd were a smarky crowd so that helped made the show better.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

This was the greatest moment in pg television history. Even Steve O and Knoxville wouldn't have the balls to do this


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, fair play to the WWE. I thought the days of surprise appearances for legends were long gone. That was just perfect with the Great One. 

I skipped much of the rest apart from Ambrose, who each time I watch seems to remind me of a certain Stone Cold Steve Austin.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> This was the greatest moment in pg television history. Even Steve O and Knoxville wouldn't have the balls to do this


LMFAO, i'm not even sure that is PG lol. Fan-fucking-tastic though lol.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh, just fuck wwe creative

Rusev speaking bulgarian. wtf is this?
And Ambose using Drew Macs finisher is one of those things I hate about wwe.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This Raw was great in due merely to a couple things that happened on the show and the amazing crowd. In particular, Ambrose continues to provide endless entertainment throughout the show. Rock's return was fantastic. You truly feel something different when that man shows up. Hopefully it isn't a one off thing.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose MVP again but fuck his been unbelievable lately, for me his the last thread of hope I have for the product right now and he alone is keeping me invested, another awesome display tonight.

His so sharp on the mic and witty, love his mannerisms and he also makes you laugh his the complete package in the entertainment department and it's awesome to see the WWE do the only thing they are doing right, right now and that's elevating Ambrose to the mainevent.

Crowd was awesome as usual in Brooklyn definitely in the top 5 for me and considering the product is so shit right now they were awesome, but they had more to cheer for then most other crowds lately also.

Couldn't believe my eyes or ears when I heard and saw the Rock's music, literally got goosebumps. Was marking like a little kid for the first time in a long long time and it was a pleasant surprise for it not to be spoiled, (well I didn't know about it). His talent on the mic cannot be taught, his one of the greatest if not the greatest entertainer to ever grace a WWE ring and he showed why on Raw, when the product is at a very low point, just one 10 minute cameo lifted the roof off the Barclays Center and not only that it was something so so enjoyable to watch.

Rock and Ambrose saved it for me, still very poor elsewhere but those 2 were fucking brilliant. Oh and an honorable mention to that crowd too, well done.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> After RAW went off the air, Dean Ambrose and John Cena had a standoff. Then they did the basic pose-off until Cena gave Ambrose the spotlight. He said that they both don't see eye to eye, but they love the business. He then shook hands with fans.
> 
> * The crowd was red hot for the opening segment, especially for Ambrose.
> 
> ...


via wrestlinginc


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

They need Heyman back for next week for sure, can't have the Rock every week to stop people switching over.


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

Really enjoyed RAW last night except for them 2 women coming on other than that it was great.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

MCBLCTS said:


> Really enjoyed RAW last night except for them 2 women coming on other than that it was great.


Yeah this is why I have never watched a RAW live since it went to 3 hours, it feels so great fast-forwarding these kind of segments which I did with a smile on my face and the whole Susan G Komen thing too.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Am I the only one who hated the ending w/ Ambrose? I thought it was horrible and didn't fit his character at all.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Ambrose/The Rock segments were great. The Usos/Ziggler tag match was good too. The rest was horrendous, especially those 2 guests, what the fuck was that? Next weeks guest who ever the fuck it is looks just as terrible.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The in-ring chemistry between Ziggler and Cesaro is just insane. It keeps getting better and better, the spin he made into a sleeper hold... :banderas


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't know how it'll happen, it'll probably won't be clean. But ambrose will beat cena at HIAC he has to surely?????


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Ambrose is a star. The guy is so natural, he's funny, he's badass, he's quirky and doesn't feel the slightest bit forced. It's fantastic to watch and the fans are really getting behind him. Hopefully he doesn't fall victim to Cena but they've done it so many times that everybody is worried. Rollins/Ambrose in the cell will be so :mark:. Rollins/Cena in the cell will be robbed of being a good match purely because it's not the match anybody wants to see. WWE is starving for babyfaces the fans actually _want _to root for. Chopping Ambrose off at the knees to placate another John Cena redemption storyline would be fucked up beyond belief and it's ridiculous that it's still a very real possibility. 

Anyway, this show had some fucking horrific segments. Those 2 Today Show women.....I actually felt sorry for them. It's WWE's responsibility to look after special guests that they invite on their show, not send them out to the sharks. Seriously? A segment like that would hardly go down well in Podunk, Kentucky never mind fucking Brooklyn of all places. Luckily I forwarded through but I stopped at several points and the whole thing was just horrible.

But....The Great One made an unexpected return, gave Rusev and Lana a huge rub and GOAT'ed up. That was awesome. When Raw's are so lacklustre having Rock turn up like that just put a big smile on my face. :mark: :mark: :mark: I still remember losing my shit at Mania this year when he turned up unexpectedly. I know everybody in that arena was marking and the segment was really fun to watch. Lana held her own, Rusev looked great and we got THE ROCK, not Dwayne, but THE ROCK. It was beautiful. 

:rock4 :rock4 :rock4 :rock4 :rock4 :rock4


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I have a feeling this time around that the WWE will protect Ambrose against Cena. It's a weak feeling, but I don't see them destroying yet another babyface. Secondly, even if they do make Ambrose job, he's got that rare thing that Punk and Bryan had as well. The fans are firmly behind him so much so that being beaten by Cena once won't hurt him. 

They'd have to do to him what they did to Bray and Ryback if they are to destroy Ambrose ... but for some reason, I think that Ambrose is seen as better than both of them. He's not going down even if he's beaen by Cena .. which I think would be unlikely given that there's no match for Rollins yet and that storyline will have its impact on Cena vs Ambrose. 

One way I would book that match would be to have Ambrose and Cena wear each other down and then be attacked by the authority together and they finally team up to take on the authority. 

Ambrose is far too good (better than Bray and Ryback) to be buried by Cena.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

It is fascinating to see how Ambrose takes all minutes to shine 

He is using this opportunity to become indispensable to WWE


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Ambrose is just so fucking amazing, and that's an understatement.
I love everything right now.

Also, Slatergator's theme.. :banderas


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

I can't get over these Kane DQ finishes lol. It's like clockwork for three or four shows straight and why I never watch the main event without fast forwarding to the immediate after math. 

The DQs don't even make logical sense. Kane is in the match, but because he didn't tag it's an automatic DQ? Doesn't he have 5 seconds? In that case any double team move is an instant DQ lol.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The Dean Ambrose stuff would have been so much more enjoyable if the cameraman had followed him onto to the train and they did little segments of Dean wondering around New York throughout the show. That would have been fucking hilarious.

I miss on-location segments and shit taking place outside of the arena. They don't do that enough anymore.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The Dean Ambrose stuff would have been so much more enjoyable if the cameraman had followed him onto to the train and they did little segments of Dean wondering around New York throughout the show. That would have been fucking hilarious.
> 
> I miss on-location segments and shit taking place outside of the arena. They don't do that enough anymore.


I agree, it would have been awesome to see Dean running around NY. They should start doing that again, they really don't even do the shot of a random limo driving up anymore.


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The Dean Ambrose stuff would have been so much more enjoyable if the cameraman had followed him onto to the train and they did little segments of Dean wondering around New York throughout the show. That would have been fucking hilarious.
> 
> I miss on-location segments and shit taking place outside of the arena. They don't do that enough anymore.


Yeah they act like these wrestler's lives begin and end at the arena every week. They have three hours and can't do some character development outside the arena with some pre-tapes? lol

Like honestly, the best shit happens outside the ring. Crash Holly's 24/7 shit, Booker T and Austin in the super market, Goldust and Booker in 7/11, Mark Henry in a hotel with Mae Young, HHH breaking into Orton's home, The Rock throwing Cena's merch away in Boston Harbor... the list goes on.

They also missed a chance to do some stuff with Daniel Bryan in the Wyatt family for a week and another chance when he got kidnapped prior. This sort of shit adds to the suspended reality. Seeing larger than life characters in normal places helps sell the idea that they are indeed, larger than life.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

This Raw and highs and lows. The highs were astronomically high and likewise for the lows. The good outweighs the bad this week. Good show


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Funny how one show can have frankly what was some piece of shit and unbelievable highs at the same time (Ambrose/Rock). Really strange show.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So Orton is now degraded to being Triple H's stooge.fpalm


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I found it hilarious when HHH asked if the crowd wanted to see Ambrose and Cena team up and the no's where obviously bigger then the yes's! :

Thank you Brooklyn!

:applause


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> So Orton is now degraded to being Triple H's stooge.fpalm


now? Where have you been? he´s been HHH´s stooge for a long long time.

but yeh, as everyone already said: Ambrose was awesome tonight and Rock´s return was sweet and unexptected.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> So Orton is now degraded to being Triple H's stooge.fpalm


He's been his on-screen stooge since mid 2013 at least ... 

Backstage, he's been HHH's pet even longer than that.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

WWE should just hold shows in New York (not the Izod) and Toronto. Crowds like yesterday's make the show so much more enjoyable. As I've said, Rock's return was awesome. Really fun promo, and holy hell did he get the crowd going. The Rock defines what the WWE should be about. When he steps into that ring, he electrifies. Which is more than I can say for some people, who just strive to look really tough and badass and do little to entertain the fans.

On a side note, I really hope Ambrose beats the shit out of Cena, no fuckery, at HIAC. 



White Essence. said:


> The in-ring chemistry between Ziggler and Cesaro is just insane. It keeps getting better and better, the spin he made into a sleeper hold... :banderas


I'm really content that they're feuding, as this was the main feud I was looking for for Ziggy when he won the belt. I just hope that their match on PPV has some back and forth action as of opposed to Cesaro just beating Ziggler up the entire match and Ziggler making a comeback in the end.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

It was nice to see Roman Reigns pausing during his important satellite speech for the cheers that never came.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

"Roman Reigns will be live via satellite"
The Rock: "That's my cousin!"


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:rock4

/THREAD.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its funny because HHH has said in interviews he likes guys that stand up for themselves and demand the ball, yet when someone they don't does it they bury them and say they are getting it as punishment for speaking out yet when someone they love does it, they say well that took a lot os guys and i respect them for it, and that is why he got that push.



Everything I've heard is that HHH does a lot of good stuff behind the scenes - pulls for the right guys and guys who work hard. Rumor has it he also hates Cena. But that's purely rumor and I have nothing to back that up.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> It was nice to see Roman Reigns pausing during his important satellite speech for the cheers that never came.


i love when that happens.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Haha that Reigns interview was all kinds of fucking awful and WWE want THAT as their guy to beat Lesnar? Fuck me sideways if Reigns is the next face of the company just shoot me now.


----------



## Poeman (Oct 7, 2014)

Reigns will never be a marked guy like some of these great ones.

He will be like the next Lex Luger...he just gets over because the WWE puts all the efforts into a superman mode


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

when Ambrose entered the subtrain and none reckognized him :ti

I like Ambrose alot so don´t get me wrong, but it was quite funny tbh.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> when Ambrose entered the subtrain and none reckognized him


Ha if i'd have been stood next to him i'd haveexpected some titty mastering


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Bo Wyatt said:


> when Ambrose entered the subtrain and none reckognized him :ti
> 
> I like Ambrose alot so don´t get me wrong, but it was quite funny tbh.


Lol yeah that was kind of funny, like the one guy who spotted the camera and kind of turned and had a quick look at him. 

Overall I thought raw was pretty poor to much of the usual stuff.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Bo Wyatt said:


> when Ambrose entered the subtrain and none reckognized him :ti
> 
> I like Ambrose alot so don´t get me wrong, but it was quite funny tbh.


That's Brooklyn for ya. No fucks to give. :clap


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

kendoo said:


> Lol yeah that was kind of funny, like the one guy who spotted the camera and kind of turned and had a quick look at him.
> 
> Overall I thought raw was pretty poor to much of the usual stuff.


yeh he made that segment. He looked at the camera, and then around him to spot some celeb, then back to camera dissapointed.


----------

